#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-18
<seidos> there's a logic to it
<|friTTe|> =)
<|friTTe|> but isnt it strange that if i choose s and then tab i wont get to choose
<|friTTe|> it simply pastes all of them in to the channel
<Cheri703> we don't see them
<Cheri703> only you see them
<Cheri703> you do get to choose
<Cheri703> it is consolidating them so you see them in front of you
<|friTTe|> ahh ok
<|friTTe|> well then its cool
<|friTTe|> hehe i was like "omg mass highlightning"
<Cheri703> yeah, people would DEFINITELY let you know if it was doing that
<|friTTe|> yeah i was actually waiting for that
<|friTTe|> hahaha well well, switched computers couple of hours ago and this was new, well seems its sorted
<seidos> |friTTe|, no, it's telling you to be more specific.  you can type se + tab and choose.
<seidos> or sa + tab, or sh + tab etc
<|friTTe|> ah ok
<|friTTe|> thx for the help with this hhee
<seidos> oh yeah, it's not actually printing that to the channel
<seidos> no problem :)
<|friTTe|> well thats good
<|friTTe|> hehe
<seidos> if anyone has any ideas for investigating chrome and pulseaudio i'm open to recommendations :)
<|friTTe|> pulseaudio can be a pain
<seidos> currently, it appears chrome is accessing sound hardware directly, or perhaps through alsa.  either way, it isn't choosing pulseaudio like the gstreamer apps i have
<seidos> |friTTe|, yeah, that's what everyone keeps telling me
<|friTTe|> yeah
<|friTTe|> on this one it works awesome, on my other deskie im using a keyboard with a built in soundcard cause of the crappy sound
<slooksterpsv> oddly pulseaudio and chrome work well for me : seidos
<seidos> slooksterpsv, yeah, it used to work for me.  but recording didn't work.  so i installed a new alsa version.  i'm using 1.0.22.1 now.  cat /proc/asound/version to find out
<slooksterpsv> seidos: would that be why sometimes my audio gets staticy is cause of pulse audio?
<seidos> slooksterpsv, not sure.  there's the driver (module), alsa, and pulseaudio O_o
<seidos> i suspect finding where the problem is in that chain isn't that easy
<seidos> i think windows was "easier" because of the windows api.  it was like driver or api...pretty much it.  or hardware problem O_o
<seidos> sorry, i said the "w" word.  what kind of sound card slooksterpsv?
<slooksterpsv> uh... let me check haha
<seidos> i have some integrated intel chip...uses snd-hda-intel driver
<slooksterpsv> SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<slooksterpsv> I have to modify my alsa-base.conf to get my headphone jack to work snd-hda-intel....
<phillw> seidos: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 is a great place to start, there are excellent stickies on there and you can search through the postings.
<seidos> phillw, i'll look at it, but honestly, i think my set up is too unique.  i probably should create a bug in launchpad, but i'm not sure what package to make it against
<phillw> seidos: it's always worth making a post on there, it may not be as unique as you think. Us people have some quite wierd rigs and kit :)
<seidos> hmm, google's search for site: http://www.ubuntuforums.org chrome pulseaudio alsa is pulling up sites aside from ubuntuforums.org O_o
<phillw> seidos: there is a search within the forum area :)
<seidos> phillw, ah, making a post and searching for an answer, different story.  all right, i'll make a post.
<phillw> there is also advanced search that will hunt across all of the ubuntu forums for you.
<seidos> phillw, so you're saying google searching the site is inferior to advanced search?  or the same?  or...
<seidos> searching = search
<phillw> you can use google, provided you know how to use the + flag
<phillw> <I have a problem +ubuntu> forces google to return the results that have ubuntu in them. you can also use the - flag to narrow things down as it then does not use them.
<phillw> seidos: don't use the <>, that was just there to quote it up for you.
<seidos> phillw, ah, yeah, i've used the + flag.  i thought the site: option was more precise.
<seidos> i've also been told not to use articles that aren't ubuntu related...
<phillw> seidos: in the advanced search on the forum area you can get a pretty good hit, but ubuntu forums are not the only source of information.
<seidos> phillw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9988670#post9988670
<seidos> that's the thread i created
<phillw> seidos: places like http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ and http://psychocats.net/ can also be trusted. If in any doubt, just post it up and some will have a look at it for you.
<seidos> yeah, ubuntu wiki, ubuntu help documentation, and forums.  that pretty much covers authentic locations.  ubuntugeek.com and psychocats huh?
<seidos> okay
<seidos> well, i'll see if i get a response on the thread.  i have two other forum posts that didn't get nary a response
<seidos> not a big deal though
<phillw> psychocats is run by one of the forum staffers, so he's pretty darn trustworthy :)
<phillw> I've never seen any bad info on ubuntugeek either in the years I've been using it as a reference.
<phillw> bad as in malicious commands
 * seidos nods
<johnny77> alt+f2 bring up the run menu program, but in UNR it doesn't work. Is there another way to start that run program?
<dusting010> can anyone help me here? #ubuntu did not respond to me :(
<phillw> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dusting010> lol sry, my desktop folders open fine but the folders under "places" dont do anything and when downloads finally decides to respond, vlc pops up and plays the media inside that folder :(
<phillw> dusting010: don't wait to ask to ask a question :)
<slooksterpsv> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slooksterpsv> hehe
<slooksterpsv> why do we have ubot2, others have ubottu
<johnny77> is it better to install a program from the website or from the repositories?
<slooksterpsv> johnny77 - repositories
<jdeslip> repositories
<slooksterpsv> dusting010 - hmmm... looking into that
<jdeslip> johnn77 - that way you will get automatic updates in the future etc...
<johnny77> Just curious, but why?
<jdeslip> and it is guaranteed to work with your current version of Ubuntu.
<johnny77> jdeslip: sorry didn't see the answer before I hit enter.
<jdeslip> johnn77: no problem
<dusting010> my thoughts were that i somehow managed to set the items in "places" to open in vlc, but idk how thats even possible for a noob like me and if it were idk how to undo that :(
<dusting010> ....
<dusting010> fail
<jdeslip> dusting010: When you click places->home does a folder open up?
<jdeslip> or is that failing too?
<dusting010> no, vlc pops up and plays my music
<phillw> slooksterpsv: ubottu has several 'clones' to look after different rooms, they are linked. https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Bots they just share the load out.
<dusting010> ... idk why but everything under 'places' either doesnt respond or opens media in vlc...
<dusting010> the stuff on my desktop opens fine >.<
<phillw> slooksterpsv: for example, in #lubuntu we have ubot5
<dusting010> i've tried reinstalling Nautilus but that solved nothing btw
<slooksterpsv> dusting010
<slooksterpsv> got it, remove the items from the left-hand side in nautilus then re add them
<slooksterpsv> well remove the stuff under the separator, e.g. Documents, Music, Pictures, videos, Downloads, etc.
<slooksterpsv> then drag and drop that folder back onto the left-hand side and it should fix the places menu if it doesn't make sure you can get into said folders
<dusting010> how do i remove them, sry noob here
<slooksterpsv> drag and drop them off
<dusting010> when i dragg&drop it off the window, nothing happens, it stays in that sidebar thing
<jdeslip> If that doesn't work try the following links: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575013
<jdeslip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966737&highlight=vlc
<slooksterpsv> *sorry right-click remove
<jdeslip> slooksterpsv, dusting010: those links would have you right click on a folder in nautilus and then select "open with..." then change the default.
<slooksterpsv> oh ok
<dusting010> so what is the correct default?
<johnny77> what are schema?
<jdeslip> dusting010: "File Browser" I think
<dusting010> ...... things have gotten worse..... desktop folders have disappeared and i still cant correctly open items under places.... QQ
<dusting010> brb
<johnny77> UNR uses Unity while the desktop version uses another type of interface program right?
<dusting010> k, the places problem has been solved but now i have  a new problem :(
<dusting010> now the a folder i have on my desktop is acting weird, its a folder that contains folders
<dusting010> when i open that folder and right click a folder in that new window, the window closes :(
<dusting010> but doing this same thing by opening it from 'places' does not cause it to close, im soo confused
<johnny77> According to software center I have netbook launcher efl installed. If I uninstalled unity would the netbook launcher be automatically loaded upon rebooting?
<dusting010> why does the window look different when i open my external from my desktop an 'places'
<dusting010> *and
<johnny77> I ran netbook-launcher-efl from terminal now I have the old netbook launcher from 10.04 in side of unity.
<dusting010> nautilus crashes when i right-click a folder... plz help
<Cheri703> johnny77: netbook-launcher-efl gives you the old launcher?
<Cheri703> dusting010: are you on a desktop or laptop?
<dusting010> desktop
<Cheri703> k, try unplugging your keyboard and doing whatever is being stupid
<Cheri703> and then plug it back in and report :)
<dusting010> how would that help? oh and this only happens when i navigate from desktop, navigating from places and then r clicking doesnt cause me to crash
<Cheri703> to me it sounds like a key is being pressed and interacting with the mouse click (could be totally wrong)
<Cheri703> just a "rule it out" step
<Cheri703> easy to check
<Cheri703> I know I've had crazy behavior from my comp because a key was sticking or something
<dusting010> lol yeah i c, but its ruled out by the fact that it only happens when i open a folder from my desktop and r click a folder in that new window.....
<Cheri703> if you open nautilus from terminal does it work fine?
<dusting010> idk how to do that
<Cheri703> open terminal
<Cheri703> type "nautilus"
<Cheri703> or even alt f2 and type nautilus
<dusting010> it opens, but when i right click a folder in there it crashes. also, the window for the opened folder looks different when i open from desktop than it does from places, i have nautilus elementary installed
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> can you try reverting to regular nautilus? (I don't know anything about the elementary thing)
<dusting010> lol idk lemme try :)
<dusting010> still the same :( and apparently it crashes whenever i right click anything inside the new window :(
<Cheri703> hmm...
<Cheri703> weird
<Cheri703> let me ask a friend of mine, hang on
<dusting010> lol kk, is there any way to restore all settings back to the default, i.e. as if it were a fresh install
<Cheri703> will check
<Cheri703> ok, so I'm being told how to reset stuff (anyone else can verify, but I trust the source)
<Cheri703> is this happening on the computer you're currently using?
<Cheri703> like to chat?
<dusting010> yes
<Cheri703> ok, then write this down and try it: reset to basic config -> log out, go to a text console (ctrl-Alt f1 ) log in and rm -rf .gnome2 and any other gnome-looking hidden dir, then ctrl alt f7 to return to graphical login and login, will be back to gnome basics apparently
<Cheri703> does that make sense at all?
<johnny77> cheri703: yes, it appears so. I'm gonna try uninstall unity. I've already put netbook-launcher-efl in the startup apps. hope it will work.
<Cheri703> ooo, nice
<Cheri703> I HATE unity
<Cheri703> so I've been sticking with 10.04, so I will try that soon
<dusting010> lol rm=remove, so u want me to get rid of .rf and .gnome2 files right?
<Cheri703> rm -rf is the command, .gnome2 is the folder
<Cheri703> "rm -rf"
<dusting010> kk brb
<Cheri703> wait!
<Cheri703> one other thing to try first
<Cheri703> are you still there?
<dusting010> yes
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> my friend suggested creating a new account and testing it there
<dusting010> the crash thing?
<Cheri703> yeah
<johnny77> cheri703: I'm just about to remove unity and reboot. I'll let you know the outcome.
<Cheri703> thanks johnny77
<dusting010> kk now to figure out how to make a new accoundt?
<Cheri703> system > administration > users and groups
<Cheri703> or something like that :)
<dusting010> kk brb
<dusting010> the problem is only w/this account :(
<Cheri703> so?
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> so it was definitely your customization that caused the issue
<Cheri703> so then try the rm -rf thing
<Cheri703> give me a sec and I will type it out better
<dusting010> kk
<johnny77> cheri703: success, well sorta.
<Cheri703> oh?
<dusting010> ...
<Cheri703> hang on dusting010, I'm getting there
<dusting010> lol
<Cheri703> :)
<johnny77> cheri: I now have netbook launcher in 10.04, but it did not come up with any panels. So I ran gnome-panel. I kinda have a mix of netbook and desktop. weird. Also I don't know if there will be any update repercussions.
<dusting010> man switching over has been a journey but at least i have u guys for support :)
<Cheri703> hmm...odd
<johnny77> cheri703: I would assume that the netbook launcher had a panel system to go with it, but I don't know what command it would have been or if I still have said command.
<Cheri703> ok dusting010 do you have printing capability?
<dusting010> lol no
<Cheri703> ok, then copy it down carefully :)
<dusting010> kk
<Cheri703> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nN5E24Zr
<Cheri703> johnny77: that makes sense, I'll take a look
<dusting010> so typing rm -rf will tell me to select .gnome2 and other .gnome files?
<Cheri703> no, the ls -a will show all of the folders/files in the directory
<Cheri703> then you choose from that list to know what to put on the rm -rf
<Cheri703> sorry, wasn't clear on that
<dusting010> lol hope i dont screw up brb
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> good luck
<johnny77> is there a way to adjust icon size?
<Cheri703> uhm, icon size where?
<johnny77> The icons in the netbook launcher are really big. I didn't know if there was a way to make them smaller.
<Cheri703> uhm, try this: Start Nautilus file browser, Menu Edit -> Preferences . And try to set icon zoom level in the "Icon View Defaults" section.
<Cheri703> supposedly that can help globally
<Cheri703> dunno though
<dusting010> damn still the same
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> uhm, perhaps this is simplistic, but can you just copy your crap from your home folder to the one in the new user folder and just delete current user?
<Cheri703> did that help johnny77?
<dusting010> looks like thats the only way lol its better than having to reinstall, oh well tyvm
<johnny77> cheri703: no, it changed all the icons in Nautilus, but not the menu icons. It may just be a feature of the launcher...
<Cheri703> :( ok
<Cheri703> yeah, they're big
<Cheri703> johnny77: this is all I can find thus far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9984913
<Cheri703> I think it has to be a hybrid type thing :/
<johnny77> cheri703: I'm cool with that. If I was to remove the menus on the gnome-panel how would I get them back if I wanted to.
<Cheri703> I think they're referenced in that post
<johnny77> ok, must have not read enough... thank you.
<Cheri703> np
<johnny77> cheri703: I really love this hybrid I created. I just hope i din't crew up the updates too much.
<Cheri703> I don't think so, just look over them and if the update is unity, then don't install it?
<jinchuuriki> howdy! problems resolved!!!!!!!
<johnny77> cheri703: Thanks for the help. gotta run.
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> have a good night
<johnny77> you too
<jinchuuriki> yo chri its me dusting 010
<jinchuuriki> :)
<jinchuuriki> what are cool apps/programs for a new ubuntu user to check out?
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> uhm, my staples are inkscape, gimp
<Cheri703> vlc
 * JoeMaverickSett suggest Banshee for music player. :)
<Cheri703> I don't do a whole lot of crazy stuff
<Cheri703> there are lists upon lists online
<jinchuuriki> lol kk what about irc client? which the best?
<Cheri703> I use xchat
<AbhiJit> xchat
<JoeMaverickSett> irssi :P
<AbhiJit> quassel
<AbhiJit> :P
<Cheri703> I think it depends are you using gnome?
<AbhiJit> no
<Cheri703> there should have been a comma in there
<Cheri703> jinchuuriki: are you using gnome?
<AbhiJit> you can use any kde ap on gnome
<Cheri703> yeah, but it installs a TON of dependencies for ONE app
<AbhiJit> whats wrong in it?
<jinchuuriki> idk its ubuntu lol linux noob here :)
<Cheri703> I'd rather use that space for other things
<Cheri703> ok, probably gnome jinchuuriki
<Cheri703> as a general rule, unless you want a whole bunch of space taken up by relatively unnecessary stuff, avoid programs that start with K or ones that refer to "kde"
<Cheri703> unless you want to use kubuntu, and then go for it
<JoeMaverickSett> jinchuuriki: if it is ubuntu = GNOME, kubuntu = KDE, xubuntu = XFCE. :)
<AbhiJit> hmm
<Cheri703> some people love kde, some people love gnome
<AbhiJit> i use quanta plus
<AbhiJit> on gnome
 * JoeMaverickSett prefers GNOME.
<jinchuuriki> @joe: lol ty for the clarification
<JoeMaverickSett> jinchuuriki: no problem. ;)
 * AbhiJit loves gnome
 * JoeMaverickSett hi5 AbhiJit.
<AbhiJit> :)
<Cheri703> if you guys are ever looking for a ridiculous way to waste time, check out this game: http://www.gamefudge.com/Nex
<Cheri703> it's hilarious
<jinchuuriki> btw, do i need an anti v for ubuntu?
<Cheri703> uhm, not really
<AbhiJit> !virus | jinchuuriki
<ubot2> jinchuuriki: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<AbhiJit> JoeMaverickSett, its mrning here!!! what  about you?
<JoeMaverickSett> Cheri703: okie, that game is addictive. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhiJit: it's 11am here. :)
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<AbhiJit> JoeMaverickSett, :)
<evilrobotsquid> Is there anyway besides editing Gnome's Startup Items to speed up Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<evilrobotsquid> Anyone here tried out Lubuntu?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> using atm.
<evilrobotsquid> bioterror, Are there any special packages I'll need to install if I'm using it on a laptop/netbook?
<bioterror> using on laptop and I dont think so
<bioterror> works smoothly just out of box
<evilrobotsquid> bioterror, I was just wondering about it going into sleep when screen is shut, stuff like that
<bioterror> works fine
<bioterror> I've disable the screenlock after suspend
<bioterror> it's annoying when the xscreensaver asks for the password
<evilrobotsquid> bioterror, Cool.  How do you do that?
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> dun see one anymore
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> evilrobotsquid, come to #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> and we can discuss more later
<bioterror> I have to afk becouse I have to go to work now
<evilrobotsquid> bioterror, I'm gonna go ahead and throw it on ;)  Thanks though for the recommendation
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I recommend
<bioterror> and if you have some sort of problems with it, now you know from who to ask for help ;)
<slidinghorn> Mohan_chml:  whenever you get back, I replied to your email.  Thanks for your interest :)
<Mohan_chml> slidinghorn: Hola :)
<slidinghorn> Mohan_chml:  howdy :)
<Mohan_chml> slidinghorn: -team
<Mossyfunk> What's the easiest way to add winxp to grub. I can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst it's not there
<Mohan_chml> Mossyfunk: for 9.10 and the other newer versions, it is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Mohan_chml> and your windows Is not detected by the grub?
<Mossyfunk> installed it after linux on a seperate HDD when the linux one was not plugged in
<Mossyfunk> is there some automagic script to search and add it?
<Mohan_chml> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mohan_chml> I think it has the link to find the Win partition
<Mohan_chml> Mossyfunk: try sudo os-prober and sudo update-grub
<Mohan_chml> that will do mostly
<Mossyfunk> worked a charm thanks mate =)
<Mohan_chml> :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<slidinghorn> morning duanedesign
<simar> hey my live installation in a pendrive is not booting up.. Is there a way that I can enter a recovery mode like we have when we install ubuntu in hard disk.??
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sujiths80> hi
<sebsebseb> sujiths80: hi
<tarcisomesquita> How it works?
<pedro3005> hello tarcisomesquita
<sujiths80> hi
<pedro3005> hi  sujiths80
<sujiths80> When I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 ,I am not able to see my sda1 partition.
<sujiths80> The partition is a NTFS partition
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you cannot boot?
<bioterror> or you just cant see at all?
<sujiths80> I can boot but problem is I lost one partion.My system is a dual boot with Windows vista
<bioterror> I think that partition still exists, but it's not in the GRUB menu
<sujiths80> In windows vista I can see all partions..this happend after the upgrade
<sujiths80> Sorry I am new to ubuntu so I cann't understand the terms
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> let's start from the beginning
<sujiths80> ok
<bioterror> you have ubuntu and you have windows vista
<bioterror> you upgraded your ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10
<bioterror> and after that you lost your /dev/sda1 ?
<sujiths80> yes u r  right
<sujiths80> but I can see sda2 and sda3
<bioterror> hmmm
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: you've got a memo :)
<hobgoblin> I know
<hobgoblin> funnily enough freenode told me that
<bioterror> sujiths80, do you mean that you cant choose on boot windows vistas?
<bioterror> -s
<bioterror> or you cant see even in a file manager that filesystem
<sujiths80> no...there is no problem in booting...but I cannt see the sda1 partition in ubuntu but I can see the same in vista...
 * AndrewMC got a notice that hobgoblin read it :)
<sujiths80> yes u r right
<hobgoblin> AndrewMC: freenode is on the ball then :)
<bioterror> sujiths80, sda1 is your windows vista partition?
<AndrewMC> hobgoblin: well its how good atheme services are ;)
<sujiths80> yes
<sujiths80> but all my partitions are NTFS and I can access it from ubuntu and vista
<bioterror> sujiths80, maybe you're missing ntfs drivers. like fuse-3g or something
<sujiths80> in that case how abt other partitions which is also NTFS ?
 * hobgoblin butts in - if this is a wubi install and sda1 is the host drive then it will be mounted in /host(s) - if it's not wubi I'll butt out again ;)
<bioterror> sujiths80, sorry. I'm doing things at work at the same time that I can leave for today. so I seemed to miss that point where you told us that you have other NTFS partitions which you can access
<bioterror> sujiths80, is it wubi?
<sujiths80> yes
<sujiths80> I think so...but I am not remembering it correctly
<hobgoblin> sujiths80: check /host then
<bioterror> hobgoblin, thanks for sharing this one. I have no experience on wubi
<hobgoblin> bioterror: I have little experience other than what the wiki says and telling people to install properly when they are sure they want to use ubuntu ;)
<sujiths80> yes I can see that in /host
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> mystical is wubi
<sujiths80> but why it disappeared in sd1 ?
<sujiths80> sda1 ?
<hobgoblin> sujiths80: because it is mounted in /host
<bioterror> sujiths80, if you say in terminal "df -h" without "", does it prompt to you that partition?-)
<sujiths80> /dev/loop0             17G   13G  2.6G  84% /
<sujiths80> none                  997M  300K  996M   1% /dev
<sujiths80> none                 1002M  1.2M 1001M   1% /dev/shm
<sujiths80> none                 1002M  304K 1002M   1% /var/run
<sujiths80> none                 1002M     0 1002M   0% /var/lock
<sujiths80> /dev/sda1              49G   35G   15G  71% /host
<sujiths80> /dev/sda2              49G   47G  1.9G  97% /media/sda2
<sujiths80> /dev/sda3              52G   38G   14G  74% /media/sda3
<bioterror> yeah
<Mohan_chml> !paste | sujiths80
<ubot2> sujiths80: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sujiths80> sorry
<bioterror> sujiths80, you could stab /etc/fstab to put that sda1 into a correct place if you want
<Mohan_chml> sujiths80: Just keep it in mind ad use pastebin from the next time. no worries ;)
<sujiths80> but in 10.04 I could access it from /sda1
<sujiths80> okei sure
<sujiths80> bioterror: can you elaborate more
<bioterror> but problem is solved, nice
<bioterror> I'm off to home, laters ;)
<hobgoblin> sujiths80: not sure what it is you need? if the drive is mounted and you can access it ...
<sujiths80> ok
<sujiths80> hobgoblin: Earlier when I open my system ,I can see all these drives under computer
<sujiths80> but now I cannot see this
<hobgoblin> I think that when they are mounted they go from Computer to each mount point
<hobgoblin> not too sure tbh - only played with wubi once
<sujiths80> hobgoblin:I am new to ubuntu so I am not able follow all terms
<hobgoblin> sujiths80: tbh I am not sure what you are wanting ... and I understand if you are new :)
<sujiths80> let me make it clear...earlier in 10.04 ..I can access this drive from "Places" but now in "places" I cannot see this drive
<AndrewMC> sujiths80: are they listed under Places> Computer?
<sujiths80> sda2 and sda3 are listed under places>computer
<AndrewMC> sujiths80: Opening them should mount them
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Mohan_chml> Hello and wb Silver_Fox_ :)
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: -team for a min please
<Mohan_chml> wb mathay
<mathay> Hey Mohan_chml
<mathay> What's going on?
<Mohan_chml> Just finished my dinner. and nothing much. hbu?
<mathay> Mohan_chml: I'm doing a lab report right now. Riveting stuff.
<Mohan_chml> ah....! cool :)
<Guest30090> #nick Jezza
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<johnny77> If I wanted to try out kubuntu, xubuntu or edubuntu, would it be a matter of downloading something from the repositories or more difficult?
<aveilleux> johnny77, You can just sudo apt-get install <distro-name>-desktop
<aveilleux> johnny77, then you'll have that system installed
<pleia2> can install that package via the software center too
<pleia2> just search for "kubuntu-desktop" for instance
<pedro3005> johnny77, be aware that downloading any of these might fill your menus with other DE shit
<pleia2> pedro3005: yikes, language :)
<johnny77> I understand that kubuntu uses KDE, Xubunut uses Xfce and edubuntu has special educational software with it. But they all use the ubuntu kernel right?
<pedro3005> pleia2, oh, sorry
<pleia2> it'll install the default apps for that desktop
<pleia2> johnny77: yep
<johnny77> will these effect my already installed UNR or Ubuntu desktop?
<pleia2> when installing kubuntu it might replace gdm with kdm, and your bootup splash screen
<pleia2> but it's been a while since I've done this, so I don't know for sure
<johnny77> gdm?
<pleia2> the graphical login screen
<pedro3005> pleia2, it does not, IIRC
<pedro3005> you will still be using GDM
<pleia2> pedro3005: does it change the default?
<jezz_> why no tjust download the ISO, and try live CD ?
<pleia2> I know you still *can* use it, since it's still installed
<pedro3005> pleia2, when I did that a couple releases ago, it didn't
<pleia2> cool
<johnny77> No CD drive, but can I put them on a USB stick?
<jezz_> just mount the iso
<jezz_> you could install virtual box, and then just run it in a virtual machine
<johnny77> Can I install KDE or Xfce with out installing the Ubuntu derivatives?
<pleia2> yep
<johnny77> If I do that will it then replace the gnome desktop?
<pleia2> no, it'll add it to GDM so when you log on you can select which environment you want to use
<johnny77> would it be better to install just the environment or the derivitive
<pleia2> depends on what experience you want, if you just want to try out the environment that's easier
<pleia2> if you want the full experience - KDE with all the KDE apps installed, install the full derivative
<nothingspecial> johnny77: install kde-minimal and xfce4
<latenite> Hi folks, What would I have to change if I wanted my "user" which is in sudo and has "ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" to execute all commands WITHOUT the need to PREFIX "sudo". so waht i want is 1st call in : http://pastie.org/1230375
<bioterror> dont do it
<bioterror> but you can say "sudo su"
<bioterror> and you dont have to sudo all the time, becouse you're super user
<johnny77> nothingspecial: searching "xfce4" in software center bring up 82 items. Which is the enviroment?
<pedro3005> johnny77, xubuntu-desktop ?
<latenite> bioterror, I have a script hat calls commadn like "fdisk" from someone who assumed the scriptcaller to be root. I daont want to change the script I d rather make add a user that can call fdisk right awayy
<latenite> bioterror, but I cant "PREPEND " sudo or sudo su...to all the occurences in the script
<bioterror> latenite, sudo passwd root
<bioterror> give root user a password and then you can say "su" and you're a root
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> latenite, I haven never actually seen any other user to have such  priviledges than root
<bioterror> and that's how *nixes work
<bioterror> there's lusers and there's root
<latenite> imagine a part of my script : ssh $user@&remotebox "fdisk /dev/sda"
<latenite> bioterror, I dont want to change the scritp to : su ssh $user@&remotebox "fdisk /dev/sda"
<latenite> or sudo su ssh $user@&remotebox "fdisk /dev/sda"
<johnny77> pedro3005: do you know if that will install just the environment or the whole derivative?
<pedro3005> johnny77, whole deal
<latenite> what I want ist the $user to be abel to run fdisk
<latenite> WITHOUT prefising anything to the command
<latenite> get my point?
<bioterror> yes
<latenite> cool
<latenite> so is there a way to do that?
<bioterror> but this is ubuntu-beginners and you're demanding alot tbqh
<bioterror> I dont feel that your question is really a beginner problem ;)
<bioterror> and I cant help you with permission to do fdisk on system without being a superuser
<latenite> sure fine :) what ubunutchannel woule be a good place to start?
<bioterror> latenite, maybe #ubuntu-server
<bioterror> that's more like server kind of thingie
<latenite> ok i ll ask over  there. thanks for your help :)
<johnny77> If I have a program installed for ubuntu, will it work in Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<bioterror> johnny77, yes
<Zombieff> Hi all, I'm trying to find any documentation on soundmenu integration for a mediaplayer. Can anyone help?
<latenitess> Hi my internet is not working: http://pastie.org/1230626 all other machines in my network ARE online. What could be wrong here?
<latenitess> route add default gw $IP
<latenitess> did the trick...wh ois ubuntu not setting this up my itself?
<anadon> hey, this working?
<aveilleux> No
<anadon> damn
<anadon> Well better go
<anadon> Wait....
<anadon> So, a question about changing the executable bit
<anadon> how do I turn it on?
<aveilleux> anadon: That's an extremely vague question. Could you elaborate?
<anadon> I've tried chmod to change the permissions/executable bit on a file so I can play fallout 3
<anadon> it's a link to a .exe
<anadon> Also, something is preventing me from cd-ing into my own files
<aveilleux> anadon: Um, you can't open exe files in Ubuntu
<aveilleux> anadon: Windows executable files are incompatible with Linux
<anadon> WINE
<anadon> it makes them work
<aveilleux> y-yes
<aveilleux> But you don't need the exe file to be executable
<anadon> i know, but it was detail
<paultag> :)
<paultag> anadon, chmod +x
<paultag> anadon, you're talking about the perm bits, yeah?
<anadon> yup
<paultag> anadon, yeah, you can use chmod to run the bitmask -- do you know how bitmasks work?
<anadon> but something is going on where i can't get into the directory from the command line
<anadon> nope
<paultag> anadon, humm, do you have the exec bit flipped on the dir for your user?
<paultag> c
<paultag> Whups :)
<anadon> I'll check
<paultag> anadon, ls -la dir/
<paultag> anadon, sorry, no slash on the end
<paultag> I'd like to see who owns it and what the perms are, if you could
<anadon> won't run
<anadon> doesn't reconize it
<paultag> anadon, can you use pastebin what you're doing?
<paultag> !pastebin | anadon
<ubot2> anadon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paultag> Just a copy paste of the terminal would be great
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ sudo chmod /home/anadon/Fallout3.exe -rwxrwxrwx
<anadon> [sudo] password for anadon:
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ chmod /home/anadon/Fallout3.exe -rwxrwxrwx
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ /home/anadon/Fallout3.exe
<anadon> bash: /home/anadon/Fallout3.exe: Permission denied
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ chmod --help
<paultag> Hahaha, ahha
<anadon> Usage: chmod [OPTION]... MODE[,MODE]... FILE...
<anadon>   or:  chmod [OPTION]... OCTAL-MODE FILE...
<anadon>   or:  chmod [OPTION]... --reference=RFILE FILE...
<anadon> Change the mode of each FILE to MODE.
<anadon>   -c, --changes           like verbose but report only when a change is made
<anadon>       --no-preserve-root  do not treat `/' specially (the default)
<paultag> anadon, dude, pastebin!
<anadon>       --preserve-root     fail to operate recursively on `/'
<anadon>   -f, --silent, --quiet   suppress most error messages
<paultag> !pastebin | anadon
<ubot2> anadon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anadon>   -v, --verbose           output a diagnostic for every file processed
<anadon>       --reference=RFILE   use RFILE's mode instead of MODE values
<anadon>   -R, --recursive         change files and directories recursively
<anadon>       --help     display this help and exit
<paultag> spammmmmmm
<anadon>       --version  output version information and exit
<anadon> Each MODE is of the form `[ugoa]*([-+=]([rwxXst]*|[ugo]))+'.
<paultag> spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<anadon> Report chmod bugs to bug-coreutils@gnu.org
<anadon> GNU coreutils home page: <http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/>
<anadon> General help using GNU software: <http://www.gnu.org/gethelp/>
<aveilleux> spaaaaaaam
<anadon> For complete documentation, run: info coreutils 'chmod invocation'
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ cd /home/anadon/
<AndrewMC> paultag: quiet him until the spam stops gushing out of his glient
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ chmod u+rwx fallout3
<AndrewMC> client**
<anadon> chmod: cannot access `fallout3': No such file or directory
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ chmod u+x Fallout3.exe
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ sudo chmod o+x Fallout3.exe
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ cd /home/
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:/home$ ch anadon/
<anadon> ch: command not found
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:/home$ cd anadon/
<aveilleux> paultag: /mode +q anadon
<paultag> AndrewMC, ach, It's almost over, I think
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ sudo cd /home/anadon/
<anadon> sudo: cd: command not found
<anadon> anadon@anadon-laptop:~$ ls -la dir
<anadon> ls: cannot access dir: No such file or directory
<AndrewMC> /cs quiet #chan nick
<paultag> sorry anadon
<AndrewMC> just wait a few mins
<paultag> anadon, so, you're trying to run a windows game under GNU/Linux
<paultag> anadon, two things you've done wrong -- 1) you're using - with chmod
<paultag> anadon, - removes the perms, + adds them
<paultag> anadon, next, you have to run windows binaries through WINE, and not natively
<paultag> should be all set now
<paultag> anadon, next time, use pastebin
<anadon> sorry
<paultag> anadon, aveilleux was right to suggest wine :)
<paultag> as was noted:
<paultag> <aveilleux> anadon: Um, you can't open exe files in Ubuntu
<paultag> <aveilleux> anadon: Windows executable files are incompatible with Linux
<AndrewMC> paultag: you know also there is a ChanServ command for quieting /cs quiet #chan nick
<paultag> :)
<paultag> AndrewMC, yeah, but meh :)
<anadon> I am trying to run them through WINE, but off a windows patron because I have a tiny SSD
<AndrewMC> lol
<paultag> AndrewMC, yeah, that's fine, but you can't run it like that
<paultag> AndrewMC, chmod has no bearing on WINE, I don't think. Just do wine ./Fallout3.exe
<paultag> sorry AndrewMC
<paultag> anadon, ^
<paultag> anadon, and I'm not sure it works like that
<paultag> tbh
<AndrewMC> people do that all the time actually :P
<paultag> because you won't have your so s and stuff
<paultag> anadon, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=fallout+3+ubuntu+wine&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<paultag> anadon, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14322
<paultag> anadon, http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145714
<paultag> anadon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963602
<paultag> anadon, those all look really good
<paultag> Looks good on Lucid to me
<paultag> anadon, you might have to similink ~/.wine/drive_c to your actual C:\. Now that I think of that, I wonder if that will work....
<paultag> anyone here any good with Wine? Can you do that? That seems like voodoo
<anadon> O_o
<paultag> anadon, if that works, you could run any of your windows apps from Ubuntu, but I have a feeling there is something so wrong about that
<anadon> similink???
<paultag> anadon, yeah, in GNU/Linux you can make a "directory" ( really a link ) point to another directory
<paultag> anadon, so that you can mount your windows partition as let's say /mnt/windows, and then set up /home/anadon/.wine/drive_c to be /mnt/windows
<paultag> I have a feeling that might break, though
<paultag> it stands for symbolic link, btw
<anadon>  ok, well the c:/ with wine is locked, so I'll just use a different letter
<paultag> ....
<paultag> :)
<anadon> does each time to drive remount it get a different ID?
<aveilleux> Uhhh
<aveilleux> anadon
<anadon> yup?
<aveilleux> That doesn't work. If WINE has the correct setup, then you can edit the drives however you want
<Vinny_M_P> Does anyone have experience installing an HP printer through a print server?
 * paultag goes back to work
<paultag> Vinny_M_P, no, sorry :) stick around, someone has, I bet
<paultag> brb for real
<anadon> aveilleux, It's locked for me
<anadon> looks designed that way
<aveilleux> What is locked?
<aveilleux> "It" is vague
<anadon> the default file route for the "C" drive
<aveilleux> anadon: Are you in winecfg?
<anadon> yup
<aveilleux> anadon: Can you describe why you think c:\ is locked?
<anadon> options are darkened and unchangeable and un-selectable
<aveilleux> That makes no sense.
<anadon> want a screen shot?
<aveilleux> why not
<anadon> how do i send images?
<anadon> just drag?
<aveilleux> no
<aveilleux> Upload it ti an image host or something
<aveilleux> http://imgur.com/
<aveilleux> IRC is not like other chat clients, it doesn't have built-in file transfer.
<anadon> http://imgur.com/wYmrR.png
<aveilleux> weird.It works for me.
<aveilleux> Let's set that aside for now.
<anadon> what version?
<anadon> 1.1?
<aveilleux> What is it that you wanted to do when you first came in here? Just run a program, right?
<anadon> yup
<aveilleux> 1.3.4
<anadon> ah, dev
<aveilleux> before, when you said you couldn't cd to the directories
<anadon> yup
<aveilleux> what did you mean? Like, directories that you knew existed, you just couldn't get at? Like which ones?
<anadon> my personal flder
<anadon> i can see it in a window, but not terminal
<aveilleux>  /home/username?
<aveilleux> open Terminal for me
<aveilleux> type "cd ~" without the quotes
<aveilleux> tell me what happens
<anadon> nothing
<aveilleux> That means your home directory is owned by you, that's good. What folder are you trying to cd into?
<anadon> I didn't know my home directory was the default
<anadon> sooooooo
<anadon> next problem....
<aveilleux> It doesn't matter, if you cd /anywhere and "nothing" happens, then it means the cd was successful
<anadon> ok
<aveilleux> You'll only get an output if there was an error
<anadon> now, for changing that executable bit
<aveilleux> What do you mean by "executable bit"
<aveilleux> You mean the execute *permissions* of a file?
<anadon> http://imgur.com/qazZD.png
<anadon> the checkbox for execute
<aveilleux> Yeah don't edit the permissions of that file.
<aveilleux> It's irrelevant.
<aveilleux> You're not executing the .exe file, you're opening it in WINE.
<anadon> yes, i changed it so it would automatically do that
<anadon> instead of the archive manager
<aveilleux> where is that file located?
<anadon> home folder
<aveilleux> Uh,
<anadon> /home/anadon/
<aveilleux> with the rest of the game files?
<aveilleux> Fallout 3 is more than one file after all :V
<anadon> my windows patron
<aveilleux> ...what are you talking about?
<anadon> I dual boot
<aveilleux>  /home/anadon/ is your home directory. It is located on your Linux partition by default.
<anadon> yup
<aveilleux> Since that file is in your Windows directory, that means it is NOT located in your home folder.
<anadon> there's a link to the windows patron
<aveilleux> Partition.
<anadon> :/
<aveilleux> Where is the file *actually* located?
<aveilleux> Look under the Basic tab.
<aveilleux> It'll tell you right there
<anadon> /media/088A36378A36221C/Program Files (x86)/Bethesda Softworks/Fallout 3/Fallout3.exe
<aveilleux> Okay, so cd /media/088A36378A36221C/Program\ Files \(x86\)/Bethesda\ Softworks/Fallout\ 3/
<aveilleux> then wine Fallout3.exe
<aveilleux> or wine start Fallout3.exe
<anadon> can't, the parentheses mess it up
<anadon> for CD-ing
<aveilleux> Hence the \
<anadon> ah
<anadon> failed
<anadon> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\fallout3.exe"
<aveilleux> type pwd and paste the output here
<aveilleux> It's only one line
<anadon> /media/088A36378A36221C/Program Files
<aveilleux> Whoops.
<anadon> ?
<aveilleux> cd ../Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/Bethesda\ Softworks/Fallout\ 3/
<aveilleux> just copy and paste that code
<anadon> it won't copy for some reason
<anadon> Just been doing it by hand
<aveilleux> Are you pasting with ctrl+c?
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> ctrl+v?
<aveilleux> Because that won't work
<anadon> yup
<aveilleux> You have to use shift+ctrl+v
<anadon> Wll, terminal requires shift+ctr+v
<anadon> yup yup yup
<aveilleux> and right-clicking on selected text and hitting "copy" doesn't work?
<anadon> nope
<aveilleux> How odd.
<aveilleux> What client are you using?
<anadon> empathy
<aveilleux> Eeeewwwww
<aveilleux> eeeeewww.
<aveilleux> ew.
<anadon> lol
 * aveilleux does not like any aspect of Empathy.
<anadon> ???
<aveilleux> I do not like that client in any way, shape or form.
<anadon> that looks like a sign off
<anadon> :P
<anadon> well, suggestions?
<aveilleux> For your current purposes, as long as you can type exactly what I give you then it's fine
<aveilleux> But for future reference, a way better IRC client is xchat;
<aveilleux> .
<anadon_> y
<anadon_> ok, got xchat
<aveilleux> well,
<aveilleux> okay then
<aveilleux> anyway, are you in Program Files (x86)/ whatever whatever/Fallout 3?
<anadon_> yup
<anadon_> ran wine fallout3.exe
<anadon_> failed
<aveilleux> Define "failed"
<anadon_> did not run; exited with errors
<aveilleux> pastebin it
<anadon_> rks/Fallout 3$ wine fallout3.exe
<anadon_> err:module:import_dll Library xlive.dll (which is needed by L"H:\\Program Files (x86)\\Bethesda Softworks\\Fallout 3\\fallout3.exe") not found
<anadon_> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"H:\\Program Files (x86)\\Bethesda Softworks\\Fallout 3\\fallout3.exe" failed, status c0000135
<anadon_> anadon@anadon-laptop:/media/088A36378A36221C/Program Files (x86)/Bethesda Softworks/Fallout 3$
<aveilleux> no
<aveilleux> no
<aveilleux> no
<aveilleux> !pastebin | anadon_
<ubot2> anadon_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anadon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515902/
<anadon_> ?
<aveilleux> anadon_: cp /media/088A36378A36221C/Windows/system32/xlive.dll ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/
<aveilleux> anadon_: then go into winecfg and under the "libraries" tab, enter a new override for xlive.dll
<aveilleux> anadon_: then try again
<anadon_> the library doesn't exist, and when I put in the override it did nothing
<aveilleux> It doesn't? That's... odd
<anadon_> if this had been easy, I would have done it myself!
<aveilleux> anadon_: Is it possible for you to re-install Fallout 3 into your WINE directory? Because according to its AppDB entry, installation runs fine. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14322
<anadon_> it didn't work that way and said there were measures in place by the program to prevent wine from working which is why I tried this alternative method
<anadon_> it's there, but doesn't even begin to start
<aveilleux> SecuROM works fine under WINE, as long as you're using a legitimate copy of the disc. I've done it with other SecuROM games.
<anadon_> mhm
<anadon_> I'll try again
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-19
<standforth> I just joined this channel and want to see how it works. I'll be joining Ubuntu Beginners Team but right now still getting everything set up on Launchpad, etc.
<maheanuu> IaOrana Ia Oe, Hello to all.
<maheanuu> I am not entirely a beginner, but at present I have just about enough knowledge to be damn dangerous
<maheanuu> I started out over 6 months ago using Mepis, then changed to Ubuntu 9.04, then 10.04 and then to Ubuntu Studio 10.04 and now I have switched to 10.10 and the troubles have avalanched to say the least
<maheanuu> I just upgraded to 10.10 and now when I go to my main menu then places and try to click on the home folder I get the movie player trying to open the folder?  I am lost  as I cannot seem to find out how to see if there is anything causing this problem
<maheanuu> hello!!!  is anyone here?
<johnny77> is there a way to load applications based on environment?
<johnny77> cheri703: had a little scare this afternoon with my revised UNR. Basically I learned by fixing my screwup.
<Cheri703> oh?
<johnny77> Yeah, I made it so I booted up into nothing. And I had it auto login so I had to go to terminal to fix it... fun stuff.
<johnny77> If I have it set to auto login, how do I change it so I have to login?
<Cheri703> system > administration > login screen
 * Cheri703 had to do that this morning ;)
<shahan> .
<johnny77> Is there any way that I can have an application load at startup depending on which environment I'm loading?
<aveilleux> johnny77: No.
<johnny77> Not trying to argue, but then how does kubuntu know not to load unity, which is only loaded when I log into UNR?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Unity is an interface built in to GNOME, afaik. If you have it installed then it loads. There's a setting to turn Unity off, but that's about it.
<johnny77> where is the setting to turn unity off?
<aveilleux> johnny77: To be honest I have no idea.
<Vinny_M_P> has anyone set up a HP printer through a print server?
<Cheri703> yes...but windows + hp = meh when trying to do network printer
<Cheri703> ubuntu is fine with it
<Vinny_M_P> yes but for some reason I can't get it to work with 64 bit
<Cheri703> hmm...I don't know anything about 64 bit
<aveilleux> Vinny_M_P: Did you install hplip?
<Vinny_M_P> yes.
<Vinny_M_P> I have no problem with 32 bit only 64 bit
<aveilleux> Vinny_M_P: If you want to converse privately with me, use a standard PM. Don't use DCC.
<Vinny_M_P> opps
<Vinny_M_P> sorry still learning Chatzilla first time
<Mzpopiasaiel> hi
<SlayersZ> :D
<jesss> How do I move the window buttons over to the right side?
<Cheri703> I just did that the other day!
<Cheri703> would you rather I type it here or direct you to a blog post?
<jesss> Blog post thanks!
<Cheri703> one sec
<aveilleux> http://minimal-desktop.blogspot.com/2010/10/moving-minimize-maximize-close-buttons.html
<Cheri703> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Cheri703> or that ;)
<Cheri703> aveilleux: you stole my thunder!
<aveilleux> Aww.
 * Cheri703 pouts
<Cheri703> that was one I knew!
<Cheri703> there are only so many of those
<Cheri703> ;)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<shahan> there is a command like "sudo taskshell"  (but its not working)
<bioterror> tasksel
<bioterror> if that's the one you're looking for
<shahan> bioterror: Its not working .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/516155/
<bioterror> shahan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel this is the one you're after for?
<shahan> bioterror: yes... but its not working on MAverick Meerkat
<bioterror> shahan, sudo apt-get install tasksel
<shahan> bioterror: tnx :) Its working now :)
<bioterror> np ;)
<shahan_> AbhiJit: Welcome :)
<AbhiJit> hi shadeslayer
<AbhiJit> hi shahan
<AbhiJit> i was searching you from last 2 days where were you?
<shahan_> AbhiJit: What happened?
<AbhiJit> shahan, can you document your ibus adventure in maverick in ubu forum?
<shahan> AbhiJit: sure
<AbhiJit> ok
<shahan> I am making it within 5 mins
<shahan> but where will I publish?
<shahan> AbhiJit: come on to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<AbhiJit> just ceate new thread
<tdn> How do I copy a DVD?
<anshrpr1> hi
<shahan> anshrpr1: hello :) Welcome to the ubuntu community
<anshrpr1> yupp
<anshrpr1> i'm new to ubuntu
<shahan> anshrpr1: hmm... nice to meet you
<shahan> anshrpr1: you can introduce yourself with us
<anshrpr1> actually m lukin for a sol here
<shahan> anshrpr1: sol means solution, right?
<anshrpr1> shahan : yupp
<anshrpr1> shahan : m havin prob with WLAN
<shahan> anshrpr1: ok... dont feel shame to ask the question here.... just ask the question. and wait until anyone answer the question
<anshrpr1> shahan : ok take a luk at this
<anshrpr1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516214/
<shahan> Hope someone who is specialist on networking can help anshrpr1
<anshrpr1> ok thnx btw
<shahan> anshrpr1: btw? what does it mean?
<anshrpr1> by dthe way
<shahan> anshrpr1: please use full form of the words.....
<anshrpr1> shahan : ok
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: Hello :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello shahan .
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: nice to meet you :)
<Silver_Fox_> Are you still having problems understanding kernal versions shahan  ?
<Silver_Fox_> I hope it was resolved :)
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: ya... its solved...
<Silver_Fox_> I am glad.
<Silver_Fox_> How has your day gone shahan  ?
<shahan> come on #ubuntu-beginners-team   we can chat there :)
<johnny77> not trying to spam, but not getting any responses from the Kubuntu channel. Does anyone know kubuntu?
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: #kubuntu is not responding?
<johnny77> no one is answering my question. maybe no one there knows the answer. Just thought i'd ask here.
<Mohan_chml> shoot it
 * Mohan_chml has google on his side ;)
 * JoeMaverickSett has his google-fu up by 1% ;)
<Mohan_chml> O_o
 * JoeMaverickSett meant *had*
<johnny77> I'm in the latest kubuntu netbook version. On the search and launch screen, at the top there are four icons: rekong, kmail, system settings & dolphin. Is there a way to add other launchers to this area?
<johnny77> I have a screenchot if that will help. but i don't know how to send it. :)
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: use tinypic
<johnny77> http://i54.tinypic.com/105rzia.jpg
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: is the dragging and dropping the icons option is not available?
<Mohan_chml> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<Mohan_chml> shadeslayer: Kubuntu help needed
<shadeslayer> ok... whats up?
<Mohan_chml> scroll up and read johnny77's query
<shadeslayer> ah backlog?
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> johnny77: 1) i dont see rekonq in that list :P
<johnny77> yeah, i figured out how to remove them. ;)
<johnny77> drag and drop from the menu?
<shadeslayer> that or, push the star thingy
<johnny77> what star thingy?
<shadeslayer> you hover over a app, and theres a star on the top left
<shadeslayer> for eg. search dragon, and hover over it, youll see a star
<shadeslayer> or go to internet -> hover over konqueror
<johnny77> ok, got the star thingy. Thank you.
<shadeslayer> no problem
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: "One day one question". right?? :P
<johnny77> mohan_chml: I already used my one question? oh, man!
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: change the above to "One day at-least one question" :d
<johnny77> need to reboot. If I keep poking around in things, I'm surely gonna mess up something. :)
<johnny77> shadeslayer: I have another problem. When I first logged into Kubuntu, it told me i had an error with a menu applet. Now it's gone, it there any way to try and restore this to the panel?
<shadeslayer> johnny77: is this a clean install or upgrade?
<johnny77> shadeslayer: I have Ubuntu and installed Kubuntu from it using the Software center. Hope that answers your question.
<shadeslayer> oh... hmm
<shadeslayer> johnny77: can you open synaptic and install "kubuntu-desktop"
<shadeslayer> im not sure software center pulled in everything
<johnny77> shadeslayer: can I do that within Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> press alt+F2 > type "Kpackagekit"
<shadeslayer> and then in the search bar at the top type : kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> or just click here : apt://kubuntu-desktop
<johnny77> shadeslayer: If it makes a difference, I installed the netbook version.
<shadeslayer> no it doesnt :)
<shadeslayer> rather ... it shouldnt... since plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook are merged now
<johnny77> shadeslayer: ok, I'm there, but it only says remove. How would I reinstall?
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ok, no need to re-install
<shadeslayer> johnny77: can you imagebin the problem?
<johnny77> shadeslayer: I don't think so. When I first logged in there was a little button in the very top left corner of the screen that said "menu." It then gave me an error and now it's gone. Sorry I do not remember the error.
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<johnny77> Shadeslayer: Can't duplicate the error either because it does not appear to be trying to load it anymore.
<shadeslayer> johnny77: can you check if plasma-widget-menubar is installed
<Verminator> how long is it before a ppa gets placed into the official ubuntu repositories?
<shadeslayer> Verminator: never
<Verminator> shadeslayer: never?  then how does the changes get into he repository if the package is already in the repository?
<shadeslayer> johnny77: id also suggest upgrading to kde 4.5.2 if you havent already
<aveilleux> Verminator, You mean the changes in the PPA, not the PPA itself
<shadeslayer> ^ that is a different thing :D
<aveilleux> Verminator, If there is a piece of software you need to install from a PPA, apt-get or aptitude or Synaptic will automatically defer to the PPA.
<Verminator> aveilleux, shadeslayer: sorry guess I should have been more clear.  Yes, the changes in the ppa.
<shadeslayer> now those changes could be in the repos using : 1) A SRU, wherein the package is uploaded to $DIST-proposed
<aveilleux> Verminator, Since usually the PPA has the newer version, and apt always wants the newest version
<shadeslayer> 2) A Backport, then the packages get into $DIST-backports
<shadeslayer> Verminator: yes, versoning packages keeps you with the latest packages
<shadeslayer> so, 1.0-0ubuntu1 is always greater than 1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> packagers keep that in mind :)
<johnny77> shadeslayer: yes, plasma-widget-menubar is installed. I just installed Kubuntu a couple days ago, But how do you check version number?
<shadeslayer> johnny77: open any app > Help > About KDE
<Verminator> ok, so if I understand this correctly.  I can either add the ppa to my repo list, or it may be placed in the backports repo?
<shadeslayer> no no no
<shadeslayer> Verminator: each ppa is a repo on its own
<aveilleux> Verminator, No. The repos get updated periodically.
<shadeslayer> the official repos ship packages thoroughly tested whereas PPA packages are vulnerable
<aveilleux> Verminator, If there's a PPA for a package that's already in the Ubuntu repos (for example, chromium-browser) then the PPA will always be newer than the official repo, so you should add the PPA if you need the newest software. I do that for WINE.
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, I've never found that to be true.
<shadeslayer> aveilleux: not necessarily, sometimes archives have a bigger version
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, PPAs don't really have a set criteria, but they're generally stable packages
<shadeslayer> aveilleux: no thats so not true, you cant expect to be on a chromium daily build and be stable :)
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, Only if you use chromium-beta
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, I've never had an instability issue with chromium daily
<shadeslayer> and then theres the issue of trust, only add the ppa if you know you can trust the packager to not ship dangerous scripts in the packages
<shadeslayer> aveilleux: yet :P
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, The Ubuntu Chromium team doesn't ship unfinished code.
<shadeslayer> and you trust them that they wont do it ^
<shadeslayer> it == ship unfinished code
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, I don't have to just trust them when they state it in their release policy
<shadeslayer> they have a release policy for their ppa's ? Awesome
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, the PPA is just the chromium dev team's way of getting their code out before the Ubuntu repos update every week or so
<johnny77> shadeslayer: I have KDE 4.5.1, how do I upgrade?
<shadeslayer> johnny77: we have a PPA system of getting post release KDE updates out
<shadeslayer> johnny77: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<shadeslayer> so when kde 4.5.3 is announced please keep checking kubuntu.org :)
<shadeslayer> aveilleux: btw that just applied to chromium, what about the 100's of other PPA's
<shadeslayer> im pretty sure the major ones have a policy
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, I've never seen a PPA ship unfinished code, unless it's marked "experimental".
<aveilleux> shadeslayer, Since a PPA ships .deb files and all, and .deb files have to have compiled code in them or else they won't build
<aveilleux> s/compiled/compilable
<johnny77> shadeslayer: do I add the ppa to the other software in the software sources?
<shadeslayer> johnny77: theres a whole wiki page dedicated to the process, and its linked in the page i just showed you
<shadeslayer> aveilleux: yes thats true for most ppa's, but you have to be cautious while adding ppa's ... thats all im saying
<Verminator> so, if I understand this correctly, adding a ppa is a calculated risk.  You get more upto date code, but it is also less thoroughly tested by the user base.  So I need to be cautious in adding new ppas to my repo list, but in general they should be safe.
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Verminator: if its a well known PPA, the risk is small
<shadeslayer> possibility is, you might even get support for those PPA's in official channels
<Verminator> thank you both for your input.  I appreciate it.
<johnny77> shadeslayer: I figured it out. plasma-widget-menubar was installed. I finally figured out which widget it was then it was a setting issue to get it to look the way it did.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> id say that menubar was installed but not added?
<johnny77> shadeslayer: yup, pretty much.
<Strategist01> Hi guys, I need a little bit of help with setting up a local IP address for my PC.
<Strategist01> I have posted on the forums, but it's slightly slow, so...
<Cheri703> Strategist01: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Strategist01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9996230#post9996230
<Cheri703> that works :)
<Strategist01> set a local IP for my LAN connection
<Strategist01> all I need are details
<Cheri703> right click on the network icon
<Cheri703> choose "edit connections"
<Strategist01> I don't know what my gateway or network are...
<Cheri703> ok, go to connection information then
<Cheri703> if you're currently on the dhcp connection
<Strategist01> I'm using this method here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Set_a_static_IP_address
<Strategist01> but I haven't deleted NM...
<Strategist01> Ok, looking
<Strategist01> See, I don't know what my gateway is...
<Cheri703> if you are currently connected, then the connection information should show the subnet mask and gateway
<Cheri703> "default route" is gateway
<Cheri703> note the primary dns as well
<Strategist01> Oh, thatnks
<Strategist01> I didn't know it was called that. Why don't they call it the gateway?
<Cheri703> then you can go into the "edit connections" and choose your eth0 or whatever and to to the ipv4 settings
<Cheri703> this is linux! why would they do it logically ;)
<Cheri703> did that help?
<maheanuu> IaOra good morning from Tahiti
<Cheri703> I find it easier to use the network manager to put in the settings
<Mohan_chml> hello maheanuu
<maheanuu> I am having a real prob.  Seems that i screwed up royally by replacing /upgrading Ubuntu Studio 10.04 with Meerkat 10.10 yesterday..  I have for some reason,  an association going on my home folder and movie playere
<Cheri703> someone was running into that yesterday...
<maheanuu> that was me Cheri
<Cheri703> as a quick test, try creating a new user and seeing if it has the same problem
<Cheri703> oh, ok
<Cheri703> sorry
<maheanuu> and I got no answer yesterday, not  a problem, still trying for a solution tho
<maheanuu> Problems or not I still am very happy that I am no longer dealing with windoze
<maheanuu> Cheri, were you addressing me on the "creating a new user" post?
<Cheri703> possibly
<Cheri703> worth a try
<Strategist01> Ok...
<Cheri703> well, see if it does it on the new user
<Cheri703> bah, wrong person, sorry :)
<Cheri703> Strategist01: any luck?
<Strategist01> Yeah, the connection is working and I can connect to the internet
<Strategist01> I have a ststic Ip now :)
<Cheri703> woo!
<Cheri703> I'm glad it worked
<Strategist01> thanks
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> that's one area I know a bit about ;)
<Strategist01> and I posted your explanation in the forum. They really should have a sticky which gives links/ solutions to the most common networking questions...
<Cheri703> yeah
<maheanuu> No Difference, and I cannot for the life of me get into the folder I want to save externally so that I can wipe the drive and start over
<maheanuu> is there a way to get into the folders using the terminal?
<Cheri703> can you boot into a live cd?
<Cheri703> yes
<maheanuu> I have the latest 10.10 burnt  but do not know if it is live or not
<Cheri703> you can boot with the cd in, and it will give you the option to "try without installing"
<Cheri703> you should be able to get to the folder that way
<maheanuu> OK, lemme go away for a bit then come back to you
<Mohan_chml> Guys. Any suggestions for audio cutter and Converter?
<maheanuu> Thanks Cheri, and to show my thanks, I offer you some wall paper/ screen saver photos from my website if you might like to peruse them and take what ever you might like for nothing
<Cheri703> nah, it's ok
<Cheri703> thanks though
<maheanuu> my site is http://mah.smugmug.com/other/anoceanapart  and it is g rated so you have no worries going there and being assaulted
<Strategist01> cheers
<jappie> anybody knows how  I can update evolution from 2.30.3 to 2.32 in Ubuntu 10.10?
<maheanuu> OK Cheri, still the same problem, perhaps you can help me thru the terminal getting to the folders and removing the dependancies for the folder that keeps coming up as a movie
<Cheri703> hmm...that I don't know much about. were you able to get the files you needed?
<maheanuu> No, I am still hung when I run thru the following steps Menu then to Places then to Home Folder where I click and the Movie Player pops up, so I know that there is an association problem, it is just that I am not smart enough yet to remove this association
<Cheri703> did you boot with the live cd?
<maheanuu> I cannot boot with live CD with this disc???  In fact I cannot boot with the CD
<Cheri703> hmm...
<Cheri703> that's odd
<Cheri703> that may be a bios setting
<maheanuu> I am thinking the same thing, but I want to look at the disc properties first and make sure it is bootable
<Cheri703> as far as I know, the general ubuntu isos are bootable
<aveilleux> maheanuu: As long as you burned it as an image and not a file, the disc is bootable. There is no such thing as "Disc properties"
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: your issue is similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010206 ??
<maheanuu> When I go to it from the menu, it brings up movie player also.....   I am seeing the disc as  Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit tho
<maheanuu> I think it is an image, but just in case, I will burn another making sure it is burnt as an image
<friTTe|> burn it in a slow speed
<friTTe|> just to be on the safe side
<Cheri703> I have taken to burning all OS ISOs at 4x
 * Cheri703 works on people's OLD computers sometimes
<friTTe|> yeah thats good
<friTTe|> im burning them at 12 and works for me but, to be on the safe side
<friTTe|> nothing i tell others to try
<friTTe|> depends on the burner, min is pretty old and solid =)
<maheanuu> This laptop is less than 2 yrs old it is a toshiba A365D-S6930
<friTTe|> ok
<friTTe|> and you have tried with a usb? that way you wont worry about writing failure
<maheanuu> No I haven't  done that either
<maheanuu> Cheri and friTTE are you both French?
<Cheri703> I'm in the US
<maheanuu> Cause I am.....
<friTTe|> swedish
<friTTe|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010206 maheanuu
<maheanuu> I used to be,  I immigrated to Tahiti where the weather is nicer and I am of Swedish Cherokee English and Dutch ancestry
<friTTe|> that one is for your Menu problem
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: had you seen the link I gave you? I think that will clear your issue. but idk. just have a look please =]
<Mohan_chml> ty friTTe| =]
<friTTe|> ;)
<maheanuu> That is where I am headed now and thanks
<friTTe|> awesome
<maheanuu> Ok, bak  I am looking at  Varikk's fix but I am not understanding how he opened home from places as when I click on places to open, rt or left, it still opens movie player
<maheanuu> I am not seeing dolphin
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: his issue is that it opened with dolphin instead of nautilus
<maheanuu> ok and mine is nautilus then?
<Mohan_chml> yours in movie player instead of nautilus
<Mohan_chml> is*
<maheanuu> Then mine is the same as what PDX left had
<maheanuu> Yes and there is no tool bar in movie player
<maheanuu> Or JJJ as he is called
<ehcah> Is "wget" the only option for downloading files from terminal?
<aveilleux> ehcah: curl is also an option
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: Okay do what I say
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: Open up terminal and type nautilus
<maheanuu> I will follow you exactly
<ehcah> aveilleux: Never used curl is there a benefit of one over the other?
<maheanuu> I am there now and it is showing my home folder exactly
<aveilleux> ehcah: curl goes to standard output, ie. the Terminal, so if you need to grab text off a web page, or text file, or whatever, and pipe it to other programs, curl would be a good choice
<aveilleux> ehcah: wget is just plain easier to use though
<ehcah> aveilleux: if they are that similar, I'll stick with wget. I don't need do grab text, only the occasional file.
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: Okay now right click and hit open with-> other application
<aveilleux> ehcah: Probably a good idea.
<ehcah> aveilleux: I just did a fresh build of my 10.04 LTS Server. I was having problems with it after removing ebox.
<ehcah> go figure...
<ehcah> :(
<standforth> aveilleux: I got my wiki up, under standforth.
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: there?? if so, click file manager and set it as default
<ehcah> aveilleux:  gedit, nano or vi?  They all seem to do the same thing? Well except gedit from a non gui terminal.
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: s/file manager/file browser
<aveilleux> ehcah: GEdit is, obviously, the graphical text editor. nano is easier to use than vi.
<maheanuu> I followed you but what do I right click on, I am looking at my "maheanuu" folder which is my home folder and it is showing me the files that I couldn't see before but right clicking does nothing
<ehcah> I'm going to try build this server without installing a GUI.  LOL
<aveilleux> ehcah: Both of my servers run in CLI mode, so I can help you with that :P
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: right click fails?
<Mohan_chml> even the keyboard shortcut to right click too fails?
<maheanuu> yes right click fails and I am not able to use s/file manager/file browser
<ehcah> aveilleux: I'm a bit apprehensive, but fear I will never gain any true knowledge of this product otherwise. "Linux Bible 2010" is probably not the best starting point.
<maheanuu> I do not know the keyboard shortcut
<aveilleux> ehcah: *shrug* sometimes reference guides are helpful
<ehcah> aveilleux: good tip.
<maheanuu> Now I am there and have open with in front of me and opened
<ehcah> aveilleux: if the folks over on ubuntu-server could only see me sweating it out at my console right now. I'm amazed at how overly confident the basic gnome gui makes me.
<maheanuu> should I choose file browser?
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: yes
<maheanuu> My major malfunction is the fact I am the only linux user in a radius of 150 miles and those are air sea miles
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: I was in the same level before an year. Now I have 100 around me :)
<maheanuu> Ya  did this old Chief good thanx Mohan.....
<Mohan_chml> =]
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: so the Issue #1 is done right?
<maheanuu> I am a retired USN CPO and am the only Chief in French Polynesia, we usta have a navy captain on moorea, but he croaked a few years back....
<aveilleux> ehcah: I just got used to doing everything CLI and some things are done even more efficiently (such as the ability to move all of one type of file to another directory with one command)
<Mohan_chml> ah. great!! and maheanuu what about issue #2?
<maheanuu> Yes and you did me very well and that is what I needed, I was trying to figure out what and where to go in terminal
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: about Live CD
<maheanuu> dunno yet...   gonna burn a new disk but as I couldn't get into the download files in home I was screwed now I can do what ever again
<ehcah> should my new server host name be "apples" or "apples.ehcah.com"?
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: what burner you used?
<maheanuu> I am an old Field engineer from Sperry Univac mainframe days
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: head to #ubuntu-beginners-team for offtopic and we are available there any time :)
<maheanuu> My burner is the built in one from toshiba not sure of its mfgr or model
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: I am asking about the application you use to write a CD
<maheanuu> disk burner
<aveilleux> maheanuu: What OS?
<maheanuu> Brasero
<maheanuu> 10.10 lts
<maheanuu> Meerkat at present
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: Brasero is a good tool. Just make sure the CD is written in a normal speed
<maheanuu> There is so much that I don't know about linux and even how to ask the questions is difficult at times as I don't know how to phrase the dam things
<Mohan_chml> maheanuu: /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<maheanuu> Will do, in fact I will choke it down a bit to insure it writes ok,  My upgrade was live over the net and not from the disc itself
<maheanuu> I am gone there and thanks
<ehcah> aveilleux: is there a "dir" command that allows a page by page view?  DOS used to be something like dir /p
<aveilleux> ehcah: ls
<aveilleux> ehcah: page-by-page would be ls | more
<ehcah> aveilleux: thank you. No wonder I wasn't find the answer google'ing "dir" commands.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Whenever I'm forced to use Windows Server I always make an alias "ls" command so I don't have to type "dir" because I always forget "dir"
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<bioterror> hi
<ehcah> aveilleux: should my new server host name be "apples" or "apples.ehcah.com"?  just examples. It seems to me my last box was xyz.xyz.xyz
<aveilleux> ehcah: The hostname is the internal name that your machine will be referenced by; it is the alphanumeric representation of your IP address. They are two (related but) separate things.
<aveilleux> ehcah: The hostname should be a simple, one; apples would be the correct hostname in this case.
<ehcah> aveilleux:  I couldn't remember as I've done this too many times having made soo many mistakes
<ehcah> aveilleux: I know these questions are all over the map, but when editing the files I need to, am I better to become "root" or stay "jason" and add sudo in front of each command? Is there a difference?
<aveilleux> ehcah: It is recommended that you stay as your user account and use sudo, simply because there's no reason to become root.
<aveilleux> ehcah: There are ways of accessing the root account without enabling it (go figure) but the uses of this are rare
<aveilleux> ehcah: Also if you type a command while root there's no confirmation, and that sudo can save your files
<ehcah> aveilleux: that actually makes sense.  One of the first things I normally do on a fresh install is "su passwd". I take it, I should discontinue that practice as the user, in that sense, is not required?
<aveilleux> ehcah: Yes, a thousand times yes.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Having the root account enabled is a security risk.
<ehcah> aveilleux: Can you answer the next question without my asking it?
<aveilleux> ehcah: I don't know of any way to disable the root account; I'm sure it has something to do with editing /etc/passwd but I don't know enough about it to help you
<ehcah> I'm not high enough risk - yet - to worry about it this second.
<phillw> ehcah: have a read though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pleia2> !root
<ubot2> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * pleia2 gives ubot2 a cookie
 * Mohan_chml looks at pleia2 with his stomach starving
<ehcah> phillw:  wow, that was too easy to take care of right away. Thank you.
<Mohan_chml> phillw: had you ever tried ffmpeg?
 * pleia2 gives Mohan_chml a cookie too
<Mohan_chml> Yay
<ehcah> aveilleux: When you are accessing your servers from your LAN, not WAN, do you use putty?
 * Mohan_chml goes to search cookies in real life. brb
<aveilleux> ehcah: In Windows, yes. In Linux, it's not necessary
<aveilleux> ehcah: SSH works the same way regardless if it's on LAN or WAN
<ehcah> aveilleux: SSH over the WAN is my next project. I have a DYNDNS account I'll want to get working to get into my network when travelling.
<aveilleux> ehcah: If you're going to do that, I suggest changing your SSH port
<ehcah> aveilleux:  My question probably should been better directed.  When I'm at my laptop, and connected to my LAN.  Should I be using putty, remote desktop or does ssh have its own client?
<aveilleux> ehcah: Well, Remote Desktop has nothing to do with SSH, so it's out
<ehcah> I'm pretty sure I have a decent tutorial on that process bookmarked.
<aveilleux> ehcah: and PuTTY is an SSH client so...
<ehcah> LOL
<ehcah> aveileux:  So the last piece of help I may need for now so I can leave my basement and go back to my office is getting SSH server up and running.
<aveilleux> ehcah: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ehcah> aveilleux: in the past, I've always used some itteration of VNC, I take it don't need that with SSH?
<aveilleux> ehcah: Nooo, VNC is unrelated to SSH.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Look into using the "screen" program, while you're at it
<ehcah> aveilleux: I had installed openssh-server from the ISO.
<ehcah> aveilleux:  Is "screen" part of ssh?
<aveilleux> ehcah: No, but it's a tool that can let you leave programs running if you need to log out (exiting your SSH session kills all of your currently-running programs)
<ehcah> aveilleux:  I knew I had heard of that. I have that installed my "unraid" NAS box for adding new disk and walking away until they are properly formatted etc...
<m0menti> Hello! I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but I can't get pass step 8 "Enter your login and password details."! I can't press the NEXT button, and it just says "When you're ready..." in the bottom of the window... Help?
<aveilleux> m0menti: Does yoru username have uppercase characters or start with a number?
<ehcah> aveilleux:  In the real world, is it really feasible to use on SSH key's to connect?  In the future, I may wish to access my server to get a file or something from a desktop not already familliar to me.  The second part is that I'll want our kids and my wife to be able to back up their devices to our NAS.  Although, I may confusing SSH and a Backup solution?
<Mohan_chml> m0menti: you there?
<ehcah> aveilleux: should read only use...
<aveilleux> ehcah: First, SSH keys are required for SSH use, so I don't know what you're talking about there
<aveilleux> ehcah: You just hit "accept" and you're allowed to connect
<ehcah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<ehcah> aveilleux: it reccomends disabling passwords.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Second, SSH has nothing to do with backing files up
<aveilleux> ehcah: I do not recommend disabling passowords.
<uchobby> could they mean disabling passwords in favor of SSH keys?
<uchobby> so you have to have a key to log in?
<aveilleux> ehcah: I figured that
<aveilleux> uchobby: *
<ehcah> I guess I won't answer that one!  ;)
<aveilleux> ehcah, uchobby: But in this instance it's unfeasible, since as ehcah mentioned they would need to be able to access the system from an unknown machine, and making public/private key pairs for Windows machines is obnoxious.
 * uchobby nods
<ehcah> aveilleux, uchobby:  The flip side is using a 647 character password?   LOL
<aveilleux> ehcah: ...what's the purpose of that? Both of my servers run with standard password authentication; the best (and simplest) defense against SSH cracking is to simply change the SSH port.
<uchobby> I've generated keys for SSH on Windows, was not hard, I've not finished setting up my Linux SSH to use these keys though
<ehcah> aveilleux:  I may disable password for now, until I get comfortable with the setup.  Who know's what other security risk's I will open before I'm through....  I'm trying to remember it the windows and ubuntu putty clients allow you to specify a port other than 22.
<ehcah> aveilleux: Is this also a case where you are best to use a higher port than 900?
<ehcah> at least I think I remember reading something about that?
<aveilleux> ehcah: I know for a fact that all SSH clients allow you to specify port numbers. Also, yes. You should never use a custom port number below 1024.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Since everything below that is for reserved processes
<ehcah> There goes 666 for me!
<ehcah> I am dying here.
<aveilleux> ehcah: The two ports I chose (two different servers) have significant meaning to me, as well, so I can't forget them
<ehcah> aveilleux: Should I be checking if a port number above 1024 is in usage before assigning it?  Or do something like some other waunky applications do and use 12000?
<ehcah> I won't - BTW - I'll be more discrete than that!  ;)
<aveilleux> eh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<aveilleux> ehcah: Just make sure the port you want to use isn't going to be used by anything else -- for example, if it's a game port number then who cares -- and if it's not even used then yay
<aveilleux> ehcah: You'll be more separate than that? (I think you mean "discreet" :P )
<ehcah> aveilleux:  Ok, that makes sense.  I have a different URL bookmarked, but yours is better!
<ehcah> aveilleux:  I guess I should pay attention to underlined words even in xchat.  :)
<ehcah> aveilleux:  Seeing as how this box is going to be providing DHCP and basic DNS to everyone within my house....  Which firewall do I do the forwarding on?  Ubuntu or Telco gateway?  Or, both?
<aveilleux> ehcah: Your server is running DHCP? Why not let the router do that?
<aveilleux> ehcah: also, afaik there is not Ubuntu firewall installed by default
<ibuclaw> ehcah, You'd port forward on the Gateway.
<ehcah> aveilleux:  My telco box doesn't like play nice with assigned static IP's. I also like to create a name record for my devices so I can get to them using something like http://router  rather than the full IP.
<ehcah> I believe ubuntu does have a firewall installed in my configuration, which I did not install separately.  Whether it's enabled or not, I have not checked.
<aveilleux> ehcah: I've never seen or heard of a firewall that ships with Ubuntu apart from iptables, and that needs configuration and doesn't run automatically
<ibuclaw> The firewall on Linux is 'built-in', but as a default setting, no rules have been configured; all ports are closed (but not blocked).
<ehcah> thanks folks.
<ibuclaw> aveilleux, you mean it doesn't configure itself automatically on every boot.
<aveilleux> ibuclaw: Yes, that.
<ibuclaw> for simple usage. You'd have another program take care of it.
<ibuclaw> ufw is usually the advertised program for ubuntu =)
<m0menti> aveilleux: THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<aveilleux> m0menti: You're welcome
<m0menti> I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner
<ehcah> aveilleux:  SSH works. Cool.  This is the first time I have been able to connect to my server without leaving myself logged in on the console.
<ehcah> aveilleux:  Before I leave the dungeon. Is there anything else I should install from the console?
<aveilleux> ehcah: None that I can think up off the top of my head
<phillw> ehcah: be careful how you set up ssh, I got royally hacked and tunelled through by missing one simple step.
<ehcah> phillw:  For my own information, do you mind sharing which step?
<phillw> ehcah: have a good read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<phillw> I did not disable root login
<phillw> took 4 hours to be hacked.
<ehcah> phillw:  Nice.  First thing I did after you gave the URL earlier was disable the root acccount I had enabled.  I'm going to go back into SSH_config and make sure it is disabled there also.
<phillw> It would advised to read what bohdi has posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<ehcah> phillw:  Is changing PermitRootLogin to "no" the only change necessary.  I missed that altogether and figured that since I disabled the root user account I'd be fine.
<phillw> that was the one I missed :(
<ehcah> phillw:  It doesn't take much.
<Mohan_chml> phillw: you should have told me before. so that I walso would have google to how to sneak into yours :P
<phillw> ehcah: with that and the other stuff advised, you should be fairly secure.
<Mohan_chml> s/walso/also
<ehcah> philw:  My goal for this build is to stay away from a GUI install altogether.
<phillw> Mohan_chml: I no longer run a server on piglet
<ehcah> Is there a limit to the number of digits a port can be?  Ie... Port 123456789  ?
<ehcah> aveilleux:  I'm certainly far from a hacker, but are you certain that changing the default port and using a normal password is still secure?  The only reason I ask is that I though hackers often scanned for open ports during an attack?
<aveilleux> ehcah: Knowing the port number and knowing what it does are two different things.
<ehcah> aveilleux: true dat!
<earthling_> I selected xterm mode from system-preferences-screen login settings, how do I get back into gnome?
<earthling_> I do exit and it goes to login screen, but when I log in it keeps goes to xterm
<standforth> earlthing: There should be a session tab on the bottom panel that let's you select gnome.
<standforth> After you select user but before loggin in.
<earthling_> I don't see any session tab on the login screen
<standforth> If you click on the username, when the password field is brought up?
<earthling_> ooh ok
<earthling_> it shows up after I click on username
<earthling_> thanks
<earthling_> who would of thought it would appear like that, :)
<standforth> I didn't. Just tracked this down myself yessterday.
<earthling_> when I went to login I didn't even notice it showing up at the bottom
<earthling_> heh
<earthling_> so what is gnome failsafe mode for?
<earthling_> is that without certain drivers?
<aveilleux> earthling_: If X fails to start, es
<aveilleux> yes*
<earthling_> x means a generic desktop environment like gnome or kde?
<aveilleux> earthling_: X is the system that handles the graphical environment. GNOME and KDE are windowing systems, meaning they make that environment pretty.
<earthling_> so gnome and kde use the same x system?
<aveilleux> earthling_: Yes, almost all Linux systems use X.org at their base for windowing.
<earthling_> oh ok
<duanedesign> s
<blueskies> hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-20
<ddecator> oooooh, i'm on windows using xchat and it feels weird...my ubuntu 10.10 install won't boot now. probably related to the updates for the kernel that came out earlier, but i don't have any older kernels to use since i had to free up disk space. any ideas on what i can do using a live cd? recovery mode doesn't work either. i can use a live cd and backup everything and do a fresh install if i have to, but i reallllly don't want to go throug
<ddecator> h that tonight since i have a paper to work on. also, hey guys, been a long time, sorry to come back with a problem :)
<earthshade> No wireless networks listed
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, iwconfig
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, do you see an active wireless interface?
<earthshade> No wireless ext
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff:
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, lspci | grep -i wireless - post here
<earthshade> Is is Lspci L grep or ispci i grep?
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff:
<Reverend_Ruff> Lspci
<Reverend_Ruff> LS = list, PCI = pci card buses
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: ???
<earthshade> Oh sry
<earthshade> It didn't reload
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade just open a terminal and enter "lspci | grep -i wireless", then post it here
<earthshade> What is after lspci is that an L or a | (vertical line)
<aveilleux> earthshade: It's a bar
<aveilleux> |
<earthshade> Ok
<Reverend_Ruff> It is called a pipe, it the the vertical line on your keyboard
<Reverend_Ruff> it is the, my bad
<earthshade> Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) Reverend_Ruff
<Reverend_Ruff> I am not familiar with this card. One moment, let's locate the drivers for it
<Reverend_Ruff> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<Reverend_Ruff> There you go
<earthshade> So what do I do with it
<earthshade> ??? Reverend_Ruff
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, open that page and follow the directions. =)
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: But if you notice... This involved me downloading a driver but I'm not connected!
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, you cannot plugin to an ethernet cable to connect temporarily?
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: No tengo
<earthshade> The wifi is being used my multiple other computers
<earthshade> I'll switch to xp, download there, put it on a USB stick, and then switch back...
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, yeah, you'll need to do that
<earthshade> ... Sooo tedious though
<Reverend_Ruff> Sorry
<earthshade> I'll keep you up to speed when I finish... I've gotta do some other stuff too while I have xp
<earthshade> (a connection)
<Reverend_Ruff> ok
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: Do I need steps 4+? or just 123
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff:
<Reverend_Ruff> One moment, let me look...
<Reverend_Ruff> You do need wpa_supplicant if you have security on the wireless signal
<earthshade> It's WEP
<earthshade> Do I still need it?
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff:
<Reverend_Ruff> I believe so
<earthshade> Oh ok
<Reverend_Ruff> Ask in #ubuntu. Hook will know
<earthshade> lahwran said no
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff:
<Reverend_Ruff> Ok
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: So um I did the steps and for iwconfig it still said no wireless ext
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: Do I need to reboot?
<Reverend_Ruff> Possibly
<earthshade> What do you think it is
<Reverend_Ruff> Try rebooting to reload all modules, or you can do it manually with rmmod <mod name>, modprobe <mod name>
<earthshade> What do I put as mod name
<earthshade> ??
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff:
<Reverend_Ruff> wg311 might be it
<earthshade> Lol I'm already rebooting
<earthshade> Ok I logged in
<earthshade> What now?
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: ?
<Reverend_Ruff> iwconfig, look for an active interface
<earthshade> No wireless ext
<Reverend_Ruff> wlan0 isn't showing up?
<earthshade> No
<Reverend_Ruff> sudo apt-get install pastebin && iwconfig  | pastebin
<bioterror> do you have eth0 and eth1?
<bioterror> sometimes wireless nics are shown as eth
<Reverend_Ruff> Oh snap
<Reverend_Ruff> Nevermind, you don't have internet
<Reverend_Ruff> bioterror, yeah, they do on my comp
<earthshade> eth0: no wireless extensions
<earthshade> lo: no wireless extensions
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: ^^^
<Reverend_Ruff> Hmmm
<Reverend_Ruff> You asked in #ubuntu?
<earthshade> This whole topic?
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff:
<Reverend_Ruff> Just your issue
<earthshade> Ok
<earthshade> Ya I did and h00k couldn't figure it out
<earthshade> Neither could ilovefairuz
<Reverend_Ruff> Ok, one moment, let me look around
<earthshade> Ok cool
<shahan> having problem installin google earth on Maverick. I have downloaded the .bin file from http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/
<shahan> after downloding just right click on the file and select "Open with other application" then click on "use a custom method" and type ' sh ' then click on Open
<Cheri703> are you asking or telling?
<aveilleux> shahan: That's not how you execute .bin files...
<aveilleux> shahan: Navigate to where you downloaded the file, type chmod +x <name of file> , then run ./<name of file>
<shahan> aveilleux: ya I tried these process too....
<shahan> same return
<aveilleux> shahan: What is the console output?
<shahan> aveilleux: let me say
<Cheri703> or right click on it and choose properties and permissions "execute as " (can't remember exactly)
 * Cheri703 tries to point out gui ways to do stuff as new people are often uncomfortable in cli
<aveilleux> Cheri703: You really should learn the CLI ways of doing it :/
<Cheri703> well, yes
<Cheri703> in theory
<Cheri703> but there are a lot of new people who aren't to the point of "you really should" they just want it to work
<Cheri703> in the easiest way that is hardest to mess up
<aveilleux> Cheri703: I always find the Terminal explanations the simplets
<aveilleux> simplest*
<Cheri703> because quite frankly, when I started, telling me to "navigate to where you downloaded the file" would not have meant ANYTHING to me, wouldn't have even told me to open terminal
<Cheri703> are you a programmer?
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Yes, but I learned how to use the Linux CLI before I was a programmer.
<Cheri703> ok
<shahan> aveilleux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516619/
<Cheri703> a lot of people just coming over from windows have NOOOOO familiarity with it
<Cheri703> so I just find it helpful to offer them an alternative
<aveilleux> Cheri703: I know shahan dows
<aveilleux> does*
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> good :)
<Cheri703> I didn't, so just thought I'd throw it out there
<aveilleux> shahan: Try re-downloading the file. It's an error in one of the contents of the file.
<aveilleux> be back in a bit.
<shahan> aveilleux: ok....
<shahan> aveilleux: [10:20] <aveilleux> Cheri703: I know shahan dows
<shahan> aveilleux: wat does "dows" means?
<Cheri703> does
<Cheri703> he clarified right after
<Mohan_chml> shahan: <aveilleux> does*
<shahan> Mohan_chml: ya... nice to meet you Mohan_chml  :)
<Mohan_chml> ummmm! Goole Earth right! /me will google in minutes
<shahan> I am downloading it from the google site http://www.google.com/earth/index.html
<Mohan_chml> shahan: what about trying sudo apt-get install googleearth ?
<shahan> Mohan_chml: didnt tried
<Mohan_chml> ah...! I think I found a community page. Lemme look
<Mohan_chml> shahan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<shahan> Mohan_chml: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516620/
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> shahan: look at Medibuntu repository at the link I gave
<shahan> Mohan_chml: ok
<Mohan_chml> you have to add the repository and all procedures to that are there
<Mohan_chml> I will brb. mom shouts coz I woke up just now :D
<shahan> Mohan_chml: but I think Alternative Installing is more easy then others....
<shahan> Mohan_chml: Alternative Installion will give us the latest edition provided by Google
<shahan> I have added the medibuntu repository .. still same problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/516623/
<shahan> brb... after taking bath
<Mohan_chml> shahan: when I hit "here" it downloads Google Earth. you checked that?
<shahan> Mohan_chml: no
<shahan> downloded the file again from the Google Earth
<Mohan_chml> shahan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516627/
<Mohan_chml> I added the repository like that
<shahan> Mohan_chml: ok... its adding
<Mohan_chml> :)
<shahan> Mohan_chml: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516629/
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<shahan> Mohan_chml: argh! what does it mean?
<shahan> Mohan_chml: "argh!"
<Mohan_chml> nothing. just felt sad. I Think you have to download the packages again or try clicking "here" in the medibuntu repositories header
<shahan> Mohan_chml: I have downloded the package from the google site and tried to install it using terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/516632/
<Mohan_chml> it says the xml file has a line missing
<shahan> Mohan_chml: ya
<shahan> Mohan_chml: do u have any alternate idea?
<Mohan_chml> try downloading an older version instead (Just give a try ) ;)
<shahan> Mohan_chml: ok...
<Mohan_chml> I will bbl in around 2 hours
<shahan> Mohan_chml: গত...
<shahan> Mohan_chml: ok
<shahan> Mohan_chml: you here?
<switchgirl> hello
<Cheri703> hi
 * switchgirl needs to un-corrupt an ipod
<switchgirl> urgent
<Cheri703> hmm...
<switchgirl> wont sync with rhythmbox
<Cheri703> I don't know anything about ipods, but I can try to find out
<Cheri703> what/how is it corrupted?
<switchgirl> it wont sync and says it has files on it but none are showing
<switchgirl> gtkpod wont even recognise it has an ipod
<switchgirl> connected
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> so probably not corrupted, just not showing up?
<switchgirl> when i connect it the hard media shows up...
<Cheri703> ok
<switchgirl> i just checked in term
<switchgirl> and it has the files listed in dark green/mauve
<switchgirl> whats that mean?
<Cheri703> the colors? perhaps folders and individual files?
<Cheri703> does this look remotely familiar? http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/FAQ#bufferioerrors
<Cheri703> ew, nvm, that requires recompiling the kernel...
<Cheri703> what kind of ipod?
<switchgirl> a blue shuffle
<Cheri703> ok
<switchgirl> serial number4hb207kyx7
<Cheri703> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/07/how-to-use-gtkpod-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<Cheri703> read through that, see if you've done those steps
 * JoeMaverickSett suggests banshee for music syncing. :)
 * JoeMaverickSett also suggests switchgirl to use banshee if she just wants to sync music. ;)
<Cheri703> I have to get to sleep. it appears that JoeMaverickSett has some experience with ipods (or at least syncing), so I'll leave you in his hands.
<Cheri703> have a good night
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
 * Cheri703 doesn't sync audio AT ALL, so you know more than she does
<JoeMaverickSett> okie. i know abit. :)
<shahan> Compile problem on Maverick http://d.imagehost.org/view/0507/drive
<shahan> its from an NTFS drive named "iostream"
<shahan> but working good when from the /root http://b.imagehost.org/view/0901/desktop_7
<switchgirl>  /me is proud of her new job, she is a tea [trainee equality assistant]
<JoeMaverickSett> switchgirl: did you manage to work it out?
<switchgirl> JoeMaverickSett: nope
<JoeMaverickSett> switchgirl: you just want to sync music?
<switchgirl> i just want some music on my ipod so i can walk out the door dancing
<switchgirl> [when i am not dancing i feel sad]
<JoeMaverickSett> switchgirl: have you tried banshee? or even rhythmbox?
<switchgirl> yeah
<switchgirl> thats why i said :
<switchgirl> wont sync with rhythmbox
<JoeMaverickSett> switchgirl: ah, i didn't see that. :/
<switchgirl> (07:07:55) switchgirl: wont sync with rhythmbox
<JoeMaverickSett> switchgirl: have you tried gtkpod?
<switchgirl> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> switchgirl: still a *no go*?
<Mohan_chml> wb switchgirl
<LeMoiLib> Can someone know what I need to play video over the net? I can play TED video, neither CNN or YouTube as it matter!!!!! I have shockwave flash, gnash installed as mozilla plugins
<Mohan_chml> switchgirl: you forgot this channel?? :P
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: checked the shockwave's home page??
<Mohan_chml> or is having any updates regarding your issue!
<Mohan_chml> may be
<LeMoiLib> I check if it was up to date and mozilla said it is
<Mohan_chml> ah!
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: Had you tried with any other flash players?
<LeMoiLib> like???
<Mohan_chml> adobe flash player and other players
<switchgirl> yes all  not working
<switchgirl> i have to go to work
<Mohan_chml> switchgirl: so the your ipod is detected by your machine and not players right?
<LeMoiLib> Mohan: I'm trying your suggestion
<LeMoiLib> let you know............
<Mohan_chml> Okies =]
<LeMoiLib> Mohan I installed Flash player and everything is fine now. Thanks. I had another issue, yesterday I installed Wine on my netbook and ubuntu crash as a result. I had a terminal a the starting telling especting from me thing that I don't know and then much latter on it was simpler and there was the ubuntu start up interface with option : F to try to fix the problem, S to skip and M to mount manually. How I try to proceed manually but then it was a
<Mohan_chml> LifeLiner: Wine?? :(
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: Fix did not work?
<Mohan_chml> Manually mounting the Operating system is some thing to scratch up
<LeMoiLib> nope
<LeMoiLib> what do you mean????
<LeMoiLib> Wine is that software with help you install widows app in ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: lemme look at the crashes. but wine will make the M$ applications hook up the ubuntu codes and corrupt them. We strongly say one to have Wine as Option 2, having Option 1 as trying alternate softwares available
<LeMoiLib> Don't worry, I regret trying that out! Can you suggest another player??? CNN video and youtube are working but not TED!!!!!
<bioterror> gimme url to TED
<Mohan_chml> Hola bioterror
<bioterror> hi mohan
<LeMoiLib> http://www.ted.com/talks/stacey_kramer_the_best_gift_i_ever_survived.html?utm_source=newsletter_weekly_2010-10-12&utm_campaign=newsletter_weekly&utm_medium=email
<LeMoiLib> hi bio!
<bioterror> greetings :D
<bioterror> gotta check that one out, becouse if you can play videos at youtube, you should play anywhere
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: He is bio TERROR :D
<LeMoiLib> hope I don't give you head ache today!!!!!!O:-)
<LeMoiLib> you said it!
<bioterror> hmmm, I can watch it with my windows + chromium
<bioterror> gotta look that sourcecode ;)
<LeMoiLib> me too
<bioterror> LeMoiLib, you have adblock on or something like that?
<LeMoiLib> what is that?
<Mohan_chml> Ummm...! Lucid + adobe flash plugin is also playing it
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: use update manager and check for updates please. jUst wanted to verify
<LeMoiLib> ok
<LeMoiLib> Mohan the cubuntu want to restart...........
<LeMoiLib> ubuntu!!!
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: try it :)
<LeMoiLib> ok then, see you just now!
<LeMoiLib> mohan the update haven't resolved the TED issue
<Mohan_chml> aww..!
<bioterror> LeMoiLib, are you using flashplugin-nonfree?
<Mohan_chml> so, TED plays with shockwave right??
<Mohan_chml> phillw and bioterror: is it possible to have two flash players at a time?
<bioterror> I dunno
<LeMoiLib> no I said
<bioterror> I suggest you to remove the one you're using
 * Mohan_chml haven't concentrated much in videos
<bioterror> and install flashplugin-nonfree
<phillw> not unless you really want to have a bad time, as they will fight each other
<bioterror> yeah, just like with java
<bioterror> get the openjdk off and install sun-java-jre ;)
<Mohan_chml> bioterror: but i feels this issuse is strange. coz adobe plays all as i use it
<LeMoiLib> Is flash and Shockwave together a probelm then???
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: they said so ^^
<LeMoiLib> should I disable shockwave see!!!
<Mohan_chml> hah you have that? try it or even remove it =]
<Mohan_chml> I thought you removed shockwave and installed adobe
<LeMoiLib> Well shockwave is only in Mozilla, can find it with synaptic
<LeMoiLib> and there is not option to uninstall it in Mozilla plug-in window
<Mohan_chml> okay try disabling
<LeMoiLib> I did, now I have this message on the site: You either have JavaScript turned off or have an old version of the Adobe Flash Player. To view this video you 					need to get the latest Flash player. 					
<LeMoiLib> 					If your browser allows only "trusted sites" to execute Javascript,  you should add the "googleapis.com" domain to your whitelist to allow  our Flash detection to work properly. 					
<LeMoiLib> I have already the latest Flash so maybe it is the java problem?????????
<Mohan_chml> ah..! bioterror your eyes are here?
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: I looked at edit->preferences->applications tab. the way is that you can find the extension of TED video and set it to shockwave. first, enable shockwave
<LeMoiLib1> I'm back, using my cable to send a crahs repport of Maverick 10.10 on my netbook
<LeMoiLib1> was there any instruction for me??? Mohan?
<Mohan_chml> <Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib: I looked at edit->preferences->applications tab. the way is that you can find the extension of TED video and set it to shockwave. first, enable shockwave
<LeMoiLib1> ok
<LeMoiLib1> done
<LeMoiLib1> then.....
<Mohan_chml> umm...! enabled shokwave??
<LeMoiLib1> yes I did
<Mohan_chml> 2) edited the Applications in preferences by finding the extension of TED video
<LeMoiLib1> what do you mean by finding the extension when I'm in edit>preferences>application???
<Mohan_chml> yep
<Mohan_chml> find application extension of TED videos before going there
<LeMoiLib1> Mohan: should I type that in my browser or what?
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib1: Look at the page info of the TED link and find the video format
<Mohan_chml> and you can find that video format listed in Applications tab. on the right to it, you can edit which player is to play it. select shockwave. I think this will do
<LeMoiLib1> can't see it! can you copy it for me please
<LeMoiLib1> or I don't understand what you mean
<Mohan_chml> ummm... give me a min :)
<Mohan_chml> Bah! internet got down and the page is not loading :'(
<LeMoiLib1> sorry for us!
<Mohan_chml> I can't find the format :'(
<Mohan_chml> but you saw the list of video formats listed in Applications tab right?
<LeMoiLib1> yes
<Mohan_chml> try changing it and that is my last bullet to shoot
<LeMoiLib1> Changing what?
<Mohan_chml> LeMoiLib1: changing the action for the content type in Applications
<LeMoiLib1> Mohan let us drop that issue, I'' watch it with windows. Thank you very much for your time, I hope you find something about manual booting. See you next time
<jinchuriiki> Hi, can someone explain to me how to safely expand my ubuntu partition?
<jinchuriiki> .............
<Robinux> uhh guys whenever i minimize the ubuntu vbox, and come back to it its locked and i have to enter my password again and again
<Robinux> everytime i do it
<Robinux> how do i stop it from locking itself?
<JoeMaverickSett> Robinux: System > Preferences > Screensavers
<JoeMaverickSett> Robinux: you can uncheck to disable "lock screen"
<Robinux> oh ok
<Robinux> thanks i'm on it
<Robinux> oh waw it worked, JoeMaverickSett  thanks a dozen mate
<JoeMaverickSett> Robinux: no problem. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> Robinux: glad it worked out. drop by here anytime you are in need of help. ;)
<shahan> Website ( http://www.somewhereinblog.net/ ) browsing problem on Maverick. but works good on Lucid. Its loading the mobile version site
<Robinux> hehe thanks JoeMaverickSett , i'm quite new to ubuntu just started using it 2 days ago, and quite new to linux in general, i started using it 3 months ago
<Robinux> hehe thanks JoeMaverickSett , i'm quite new to ubuntu just started using it 2 days ago, and quite new to linux in general, i started using it 3 months ago
<Robinux> you probably didn't get that as you pinged out
<JoeMaverickSett> Robinux: yeah, didn't see that. :)
 * JoeMaverickSett has been using Ubuntu for 6 months. :)
<Robinux> no kidding
<Robinux> wow
<Robinux> and linux in general?
<JoeMaverickSett> Robinux: same day, same time. ;)
<Robinux> aha
<Robinux> so you're a beginner going intermediate or something
<Robinux> :P
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, you've learned alot in 6 months
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: did i? if so, i don't know.. :D
<bioterror> you know lot of things that I dont and you've been using since 5.10 :D
<bioterror> I've been using
<bioterror> even
<Robinux> cool
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i know alot of things? what things..?? btw, i think we should take it to the offtopic side?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> :D
<Robinux> offtopic side?
<Robinux> JoeMaverickSett ? do you mean another channel?
<bioterror> yes
<Robinux> cool there's a #ubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> yes, these channels are being logged and these are mainly for helping out, not for chit chat. if you know what I mean ;)
<Robinux> haha
<Robinux> oh ok i see
<Robinux> so like even if there's no one in need of help we're not allowed to 'chit chat'
<Robinux> hehe
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> that's why we have these more laidback channels ;)
<bioterror> becouse people can search from logs help
<Robinux> nice nice
<bioterror> and if the logs are full of non-helping chats, it takes more resources to find the information
<Robinux> i understand mate
<genupulas> hi my name is raja ...i am new to ubuntu
<genupulas> i need a solution for speed up the upgrade server
<genupulas> i doing upgrade of 10.10
<bioterror> what you want to speed up?
<genupulas> yes yes
<bioterror> can you be more specific
<genupulas> i am doing upgrade with good speed connection hav 100kBps in my college but i am getting slow speed
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> sometimes networks might be slow
<genupulas> ok
<bioterror> 46% [1 linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic 23.0MB/31.7MB 72%]                                                                         2,962kB/s 8s
<bioterror> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic 2.6.32-25.45 [31.7MB]
<bioterror> seems to work fine to me
<andrew_46> genupulas: Software Sources can ping all servers and select the fastest one for you
<genupulas> andrew_46 ok
<ehcah> Good morning! :)  Anyone online that is good with default routes?  My server is providing its DNS and DHCP services correctly, however clients are not able to access the internet. I
<ehcah> ... I'm fairly confident it's a stupid mistake I've made with the default routing on eth0.
<ehcah> Mohan_chml:   I rebuilt my home server yesterday using 10.4 lts and no GUI. DHCP and DNS are working, but clients can not get to the internet. I'm sure it's a routing issue. Any tips on where to look?
<Mohan_chml> I am not good with routers. I will google and will look for the issue ehcah
<ehcah> It's not routers.
<bioterror> your machine is routing if it shares internet to other in network
<ehcah> I'm pretty sure I need to add a default route to eth0
<ehcah> I took it in the Linksys, Cisco sense...
<ehcah> sorry
<ehcah> I'm trying to stay away from a GUI and webmin this time. I went with the supported and reccomended ebox on my last server and it started acting up.
<bioterror> I dodnt like zentyal that much
<bioterror> didnt work like it should have
<bioterror> ehcah, I'm using pfSense myself and I can recommend it
<ehcah> bioterror: Never heard of 'pfsense" I will definately google it.
<ehcah> I really like webmin. I make a lot of changes from terminal, but it allows me to review them. I'm trying to stay the reccomended course.
<ehcah> ebox on the other hand, completely takes over.  I found it extremely frustrating and limiting as you can not manually edit files. ebox doesn't like that.
<bioterror> yeah
<ehcah> Uninstalling it, caused HUGE problems.
<bioterror> and I had problem with that too with my network
<ehcah> I hit a point a point where I couldn't use "sudo" at the terminal prompt. Very frustrating.
<bioterror> I couldnt ping from my desktop zentyal (ebox) router, but other machines I could like laptops and mediaservers
<ehcah> Nice.
<ehcah> The only feature I will miss is the notification from ebox cloud if my server goes offine. THAT's IT!  :)
<bioterror> and that router (zentyal) didnt even have a glue what machines it had in network when you were working from command line
<ehcah> But, I'm sure I can find that elsewhere.
<ehcah> true
<bioterror> ehcah, my wife calls me usually when our network is down :D
<ehcah> Funny, my experiences are the same.
<ehcah> Only, at her office. She calls me before the Telco!  :)
<bioterror> but check out that pfSense, I like it even tho it's not a complete system to be used. it's more like embedded version of FreeBSD
<ehcah> I'm reading on it now. Is it designed to run on ubuntu or replace ubuntu?
<bioterror> it's a FreeBSD
<bioterror> with webUI
<ehcah> Ok.  This is the url?  http://www.pfsense.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<bioterror> yes
<johnny77> I've been playing around with other distributions. Is there a way that I can ensure that I have all the default Ubuntu applications still installed?
<johnny77> Is there a way to get workspaces in UNR?
<Cheri703> I think they assume that your screen is too small for that
<johnny77> is there a way to run a command in terminal so that is it show me the switches for the command and not run the command?
<bioterror> like command -help?
<Cheri703> uhm, I want to say command -h
<Cheri703> maybe help
 * Cheri703 just woke up a bit ago
<bioterror> man command
<bioterror> its best
<johnny77> gtk?
<bioterror> gimp toolkit?
<johnny77> what is gimp toolkit? Sorry for all the stupid questions I've only had Ubuntu a couple weeks.
<thebwt> johnny77: about getitng worksapces inUNR can yuo add applets to the toolbar in unr?
<thebwt> getting*
<thebwt> generally you just need to add the workspaces applet, and then configure it to get mroe workspaces
<thebwt> not sure iff that;s still true in the latest version though
<johnny77> thebwt: no, the gnome-panel is locked. When I try  to run gnome-panel, it says already running. I was thinking maybe I could add a panel at the bottom then add workspaces applet.
<johnny77> Could I copy/rename gnome-panel to trick Ubuntu?
<thebwt> johnny77: no, I don't think that'd wrok
<thebwt> work*
<thebwt> or is even possible
<johnny77> thebwt: ok, just a thought.
<ehcah> why is that running: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart "  releases and renews ip's for eth0 and eth1 on my servers.  But on my laptop, it does nothing?
<ehcah> Is there a different command to release and renew ip's for a desktop OS?  I also notice that there is nothing configured under the interfaces file, as you would on a server?
<cjdecarl> I'm having issues with Ubuntu not being able to recognize my Droid X.  When I plug it in nothing happens nor is it found when I run 'lsusb'.  Not sure where to even start with this?
<aveilleux> I have a simple question about C syntax, would #ubuntu-beginners-dev be a better place to ask?
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> aveilleux: id say yes :)
<tronyx> i might be able to help aveilleux
<tronyx> but i am not in dev so not sure if you got an answer
<aveilleux> tronyx, It's just a weird syntax thing with pointers and malloc(). Give me a second to type it out
<aveilleux> because * is the dereference operator in assignment and processing statements, *pointer_char would be the data stored at the location that pointer_char points to, correct? ie. to store data in pointer_char, one must write *pointer_char = 'a' ; (assuming space has already been malloc()'d up for *pointer_char)
<tronyx> pretty sure the answer is yes
<tronyx> you could test that though by reading whatever is at pointer_char before and after
<aveilleux> tronyx, That's not my question, hang on
<tronyx> lol ok
<aveilleux> tronyx, It was hypothetical, I know that's correct
<tronyx> alright
<aveilleux> tronyx, However, the code: char *pointer_char = (char *)malloc( sizeof ( char ) ) ; works
<aveilleux> tronyx, Is that just an exception to the way malloc() works; or rather, how declaration and definition of variables works?
<tronyx> i would be prone to say declaration and definition
<tronyx> but i can't say that with 100% certainty
<aveilleux> tronyx, Well I wasn't asking an "or", I was asking if it really was an exception to the rule
<tronyx> i read that as or, sorry
<tronyx> i am hesitant to say it's really an exception since an exception once should always be an exception in the same instance with future instances
<tronyx> i am confusing myself trying to say what i want to hahaha
<tronyx> hmmmm
<aveilleux> tronyx, Well, going by strict C syntax, the statement should assign the pointer's value into the space that *pointer_char points to, which is currently nothing and the code should break
<aveilleux> the pointer returned by malloc(), that is
<tronyx> this might sound dumb, but have you confirmed that it's pointing to nothing?
<aveilleux> tronyx, when a pointer is declared without a definition it has no value
<tronyx> i understand that, but have you tested this?
<aveilleux> tronyx, I have a test program, yes
<tronyx> i am stumped
<tronyx> maybe give #c a shot
<tronyx> hmmmm
<tronyx> can i see your program?
<tronyx> brb, sandwich
<aveilleux> tronyx, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/516908/
<Mjiig> aveilleux: what was the original question (i'm interested since i learnt c recently
<Mjiig> )
<aveilleux> Mjiig, I'll just copy and paste, if that's okay with you
<Mjiig> sure
<aveilleux> Mjiig, because * is the dereference operator in assignment and processing statements, *pointer_char would be the data stored at the location that pointer_char points to, correct? ie. to store data in pointer_char, one must write *pointer_char = 'a' ; (assuming space has already been malloc()'d up for *pointer_char)
<aveilleux> Mjiig,  However, the code: char *pointer_char = (char *)malloc( sizeof ( char ) ) ; works
<aveilleux> Mjiig, Is that just an exception to the way malloc() works; or rather, how declaration and definition of variables works?
<aveilleux> Mjiig, The first line is a hypothetical question, I know that's correct
<aveilleux> Mjiig, The code I linked was a program I wrote to test my theory (that it's an exception to the syntax through which pointers are defined in C)
<Mjiig> aveilleux: from my understanding of the language, both of those tests were the same thing,
<aveilleux> Mjiig, theoretically, allocate_join() should return 1 and allocate_sep() should return 0, because going by strict C syntax the single-line statement inserts the pointer value returned by malloc() into the space that *p_c points to, rather than changing the actual pointer p_c. Thus, *p_c should not equal 'q', since p_c does not point to a valid space to store a pointer.
<Mjiig> aveilleux: i can see what you mean
<Mjiig> aveilleux: but the way pointers are treated in the declamation and the way they are treated when referenced is different
<aveilleux> Mjiig, Ah, so my suspicion was correct.
<Mjiig> aveilleux: i think so yes. but you would be better of having it explained by someone who learnt the language more than 6 months ago :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> putting debian on an old lappie
<kristian-aalborg> I'm a fairly decent buntuist/mintist, but I scratch my head over some stuff... is there a better place to ask stuff than here?
<pleia2> you can ask here, but if it's debian you can also try #debian on irc.oftc.net
<pleia2> plenty of us use debian
<_CommandeR_> do anyone have a msn account here ?
<kristian-aalborg> this is stuff that goes for all debian-based distros, I believe
<kristian-aalborg> _CommandeR_: yup
<_CommandeR_> kristian-aalborg, does it work for you with empathy or some other client ?
<Cheri703> so I had quite an adventure last night with some issues I had, and ended up needing to downgrade my kernel, now when I'm in the older kernel, it doesn't recognize my (onboard) sound device
<_CommandeR_> i get = Received error code 500 (Internal Server Error) from contacts.msn.com:80 with empathy and cannot log in since yesterday .
<Cheri703> _CommandeR_: try pidgin?
<Cheri703> usually mine works
<Cheri703> it could be on their side
<kristian-aalborg> I use pidgin... I think it works okay, but don't use it to transfer large files
<Mjiig> _CommandeR_: i have msn working with empathy, although there are some shortcomings.
<Cheri703> anyone know how to get it to recognize my sound?
<Cheri703> I could also try a pci sound card
<kristian-aalborg> Cheri703: what sound do you have now?
<_CommandeR_> Cheri703, would guess alsa issues ?
<Cheri703> none...the sound device is built into the mobo
<Mjiig> _CommandeR_: scratch that, it normally works but not today ...
<Cheri703> sound works in the other kernel (or did as of yesterday before the downgrade)
<kristian-aalborg> Cheri703: sudo lshw
<_CommandeR_> Mjiig, hm I am guessing that the new messenger client change something at Microsoft..
<kristian-aalborg> then take output to pastebin
<kristian-aalborg> you might gain some insight by googling chip name + distro
<_CommandeR_> Maybe they fix the damn bug that i got 3 years ago or more.
<Mjiig> _CommandeR_: unless it continues for longer, then i would guess it's just some server issues
<_CommandeR_> Mjiig, i can connect to their server using their client so not sure if it is a server issue
<Mjiig> _CommandeR_: really that's odd...
<Mjiig> _CommandeR_: i'm afraid i can't help you there
 * JoeMaverickSett suggests giving pidgin a shot. :)
<_CommandeR_> trying atm installing.
<_CommandeR_> hm Pidgin logged in
<JoeMaverickSett> _CommandeR_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/663670
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663670 in linthesia (Ubuntu) "linthesia crashes with GdkGLExt-WARNING **: cannot load PangoFont (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix released]
<shahan> problem on loading a site on Maverick Meerakt... Its loading the mobile version of the website, but Lucid is good...... http://www.somewhereinblog.net/
<_CommandeR_> JoeMaverickSett, hm yeah read that one.
<_CommandeR_> but seems odd that it worked few days ago but not yesterday or today.
<Mjiig> shahan: which site and which browser?
<Mjiig> shahan: sorry didn't see the link
<shahan> Mjiig: its Firefox
<ehcah> If I want to connect to a second server in my rack running LTS 10.04 using a GUI session versus SSH, what is my best/safest option.  This will most likely remain a LAN requirement only.
<shahan> wow.... its doing good on Chrome
<Mohan_chml> shahan: do it with chrome then ;)
 * JoeMaverickSett agrees. :)
<shahan> Mohan_chml: no.... Chrome has very bed integration with the Bangla Websites
<Mohan_chml> shahan: but can you load all for that particular website alone?
<JoeMaverickSett> how about try updating maverick firefox to namoroka?
<_CommandeR_> JoeMaverickSett, how do you disable grouping mode in pidgin ? Cannot find it
<shahan> Mohan_chml: !!! sorry !
<_CommandeR_> JoeMaverickSett, nwm found it :)
<JoeMaverickSett> _CommandeR_: tbh, i don't know. i like to keep it grouped, so... :/
<JoeMaverickSett> _CommandeR_: where? could you point me out? :)
<Cheri703> kristian-aalborg: I have the pastebin
<Cheri703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516940/
<_CommandeR_> Tools - > Preferences -> Show IMs and Chatts in tabbed windows
<Mohan_chml> shahan: is that website doing good with chrome ?
<Cheri703> I did plug in the pci sound card as well, just to see, but after reboot, no love :(
<shahan> Mohan_chml: ya... that is its loading the  PC version of the site.
<shahan> Mohan_chml: but on Firefox it loads the mobile version
<_CommandeR_> Grouping is good when low on space like laptop etc but with me on 3 screens it is kinda un needed thing
<shahan> Mohan_chml: but I cannt use chrome because it has very poor Bangla font integration
<_CommandeR_> speaking of font wonder if Ubuntu font gets fixed.
<Mjiig> shahan: can you test it out using a later version of ff?
<Mohan_chml> shahan: the website loads good in my firefox
<Mjiig> shahan: since i assume your using the default
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: what version of ff do you have?
<shahan> Mohan_chml: its making problem on Maverick only
<Mohan_chml> 3.6.10
<kristian-aalborg> Cheri703: look at line 272
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: on? lucid?
<Mohan_chml> shahan: It is the problem of FF version as Mjiig said
<shahan> Mohan_chml: mine is also 3.6.10
<kristian-aalborg> then google... for instance http://www.google.dk/search?hl=da&q=SB+Live!+EMU10k1+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Cheri703> ok
<shahan> Mohan_chml: our FF version is same...
<JoeMaverickSett> shahan: try updating it to the latest.
<Mohan_chml> shahan: but it has nothing with OS
<Cheri703> that is the pci one
<shahan> I am downloading the Firefox from the Mozilla website and its 3.6.11
<shahan> Is there any alternative way to update it?
<shahan> electricity gone
<standforth> aveilleux: I'm looking at the code you put on pastebin, but my first thought is to look at malloc, as you cast to a pointer, but only ask for char for the size.
<aveilleux> standforth: Yes, since it's a pointer to a char then malloc need only reserve space for a char, and return a pointer to that space
<genupulas> komputes,  i need to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 from an iso
<genupulas> komputes,  i have google that but failed
<komputes> genupulas: google failed?
<genupulas> komputes, i mean the solution i got from there not working
<genupulas> komputes,  i already have 10.10 iso ,with out burning how can i do upgrade
<komputes> genupulas: ok, i think you need the alternate CD
<aveilleux> genupulas: You can mount the ISO and run the upgrade from that, iirc
<genupulas> aveilleux,  i did it already
<komputes> genupulas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<maheanuu> Good Morning world,  got a sound prob with this laptop....   and could really use some help
<genupulas> komputes,  i am not getting anything ....upto mounting  ok
<genupulas> komputes,  but the             gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"     not working
<maheanuu> I use skype as my main telephone from here to the USA as our pricing for calls fits the upper class and leaves us bankrupt
<aveilleux> maheanuu: What troubleshooting have you done so far?
<maheanuu> At present my mic is sounding robotic and like it is about 100meters under water
<maheanuu> I have tried to call the testing service and it sounds terrible there also
<genupulas> komputes,  need that please
<aveilleux> maheanuu: Has this microphone ever worked properly under Ubuntu?
<maheanuu> At present I am trying to do banking in the USA as all my retirement is electronically deposited there and I am having probs so I thought that I would call them without having to pay 12.00 dollars a min
<aveilleux> maheanuu: That information is unneeded, we are going to help you regardless of your situation :/
<komputes> genupulas: you need the alternate CD
<maheanuu> Yes when I was using Studio and 9.04 I had no problems
<aveilleux> maheanuu: What version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<genupulas> komputes,  with ISO i cant..?
<komputes> genupulas: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<komputes> genupulas: gotta go, sorry
<maheanuu> Meerkat 64 bit
<genupulas> komputes,  my net is too fast it will take minimum 3 days to complete that
<genupulas> i have downloaded that 10.10 ISO upto 7 days
<aveilleux> maheanuu: The problem is probably with PulseAudio, the sound module that Ubuntu uses by default. Ubuntu Studio uses JACK, a different audio system.
<maheanuu> I did the upgrade download to get rid (pretty much) of studio but not sure if I completed the cleaning out of it...   Where do I need to look, or ow do I go about re-installing pulse audio
<maheanuu> how, dammit, just washed my hands and cant do anyting wid de fingers
<aveilleux> maheanuu: No, no, your problem is that you removed the subsystem that Studio uses and installed Pulse in its place. Since the microphone worked under JACK, you want that one.
<genupulas> komputes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/516989/
<genupulas> komputes, look that
<genupulas> komputes,  another problem
<maheanuu> With the download, I got rid of the preempt kernel, and a lot of the Studio stuff, and that is where I really want to go.....  Studio is way above my skill level at present and I need to have something that works not something I have to fix on a daily basis
<maheanuu> Aveilleux, do I need to reinstall Jack, or can I make this thing an LTS version and get completely away from Studio
<aveilleux> maheanuu: Doing a clean install of 10.04 may fix the problem, but I can't guarantee anything.
<aveilleux> maheanuu: when you upgraded from Studio to the core distro, I get the feeling that your audio configuration got really messed up.
<Frode___> anyone able to help with getting TweetDeck running on 10.10? (ubuntu and linux newbie here - but not totaly clewless)
<maheanuu> If I do a clean install, will I lose all my data that I have?  I am planning on doing a back up, but need to know more about what I am doing before I start this thing
<aveilleux> maheanuu: Yes, clean installs will wipe your system
<aveilleux> Frode___: TweetDeck is an Adobe Air application, right?
<genupulas> ;quit
<Frode___> Yes, TweetDeck is an Adobe Air Application. I gotten as far as getting tweetdeck to start, and the first dialogs for login, but after login I get an almost empty window, where almost no of the icons/buttons work. When starting from a terminal window I see the following errors:
<aveilleux> !pastebin | Frode___
<Frode___> (TweetDeck:2251): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ubot2> Frode___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Frode___> (TweetDeck:2251): Gtk-WARNING **: Loading IM context type 'ibus' failed
<Frode___> sorry about pasting here - those are the two only errors I see (well they get repeatet after some time)
<aveilleux> Frode___: How did you install AIR?
<Frode___> I have tried several different ways (from searching the internett). Most of the ways include installing getlibs, installing some 32 bit libraries and running getlibs on them. Like this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524398
<aveilleux> Frode___: Are you running 64-bit?
<Frode___> yes, I am running 64 bit
<aveilleux> Frode___: iirc there's a really easy way to run 32-bit binaries on Ubuntu, give me a second
<maheanuu> aveilleux, thanks, and will probably wipe the system unless I can do an install of pulse without needing to do so.....   I bit off a whole lot more than I could chew with studio as I wanted to see if it would be feasable to use it here in the outer islands to record our local groups and their music but the learning curve was way too steep for me as a noob
<aveilleux> Frode___: I just sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1 and 32-bit binaries run fine
<aveilleux> Frode___: Then I can install AIR really easily
<Frode___> thanks, aveilleux! Should I uninstall TweetDeck and Adobe Air forst, then apt-get install lib32gcc1, and then reinstall Adobe Air?
<Frode___> affraid I will not work. I just got: lib32gcc1 is already the newest version.
<aveilleux> Frode___: BAH
<Frode___> ""it"
<aveilleux> Frode___: Did you install air just by chmod +x airwhateverbinary then running
<aveilleux> Frode___: ./airwhateverbinary * (darn Enter key)
<Frode___> No, I've run all the commands listet on this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524398
<aveilleux> Frode___: So, yes, you did
<Frode___> ah, yes I did (I thought you wondered if I did anything more than that)
<RambleTamble> hey guys. what means ((o)) - icons in channel people list about some nicknames?
<aveilleux> Frode___: It sounds like a bug in TweetDeck more than a problem in Ubuntu, because it seems like AIR installed properly
<aveilleux> RambleTamble: User states. +v, +a, +o, etc. meaning Voice, Administrator, Operator (respectively)
<aveilleux> RambleTamble: Basically permission levels of the room
<RambleTamble> I've got it. thanks
<RambleTamble> one more) how can i adress someone message like you do (aveilleux: RambleTamble: ..) without copypasting (Pidgin)
<aveilleux> RambleTamble: I don't know about Pidgin, but I know there's tabcompletion on XChat, where you start typing the name and hit Tab, then it guesses the name
<Mohan_chml> RambleTamble: tab completion is available in pidgin too
<Frode___> !pastebinit
<ubot2> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<johnny77> aveilleux: wow, thanks you jsut saved me several clicks!
<aveilleux> johnny77: Um, you're welcome then o-o
<Frode___> I might have found something on my TweetDeck issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517016/
<RambleTamble> ahah right it works. I tried earlier with nicknames of guys who enter room, that case it won't))
<Frode___> Seems the im-ibus.so i missing fromthe lib32 folder. Might this be the problem? If so, how can i correct? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/517016/)
<aveilleux> Frode___: Evidently that library is missing from the ia32-libs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/646954
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646954 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "failed to load 32bit immodules (affects: 4) (heat: 148)" [Undecided,New]
<Frode___> any way for me to fix it?
<javatexan> I am having trouble connecting to wireless WPA2Enterprize, PEAP, Mschamp2.  When I choose ignore the CA certificate, it spins but never actually connects.  I think it did work in 10.04, but not in 10.10
<javatexan> i talked to the admin of that system and they do not have a CA cert.  in windows, it asks to okay the local cert
<aveilleux> javatexan: I have the same problem with my school's wireless connection. I believe it's a bug in the way that WPA2 Enterprise is handled in network-manager.
<javatexan> great, wonder if there is a fix on the horizon?
<javatexan> who does the network-manager?
<aveilleux> javatexan: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/ It's a part of the GNOME project
<javatexan> okay, thanks aveilleux.  Looks like some fixes are in beta, so wonder how long we will be waiting ;)
<maheanuu> aveilleux,  I have been trying to find out what sound system is presently installed and when I go to "sound" under :"preferences" it tells me that it is waiting for the sound system to respond and just hangs
<maheanuu> Is there anyway to trouble shoot or diagnose the sound problems?
<maheanuu> The audio out seems to be ok, but as far as seeing the mic or controlling the audio from the front of the laptop with the volume pot, I am not getting any results.  Before the sound card built in worked fine.
<maheanuu> Can anyone tell me if there are diags to check my sound system, I am getting audio out, but have 2 problems, my mic is not working correctly and I have no volume control using the volume pot on the fromt of my notebook, but can control the volume using the software one.  I see that I still have ardour and jack installed and I want very much to rid myself of them
<maheanuu> when I go to menu, system, preferences, sound I get a "waiting for sound to respond" but it never does
<seidos> maheanuu, here's something to try from cli:  speaker-test -c2 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -l1
<seidos> maheanuu, ah, nevermind.  you are getting audio out
<ehcah> When using dyndns + Telco Modem + Ubuntu Server (Server providing DHCP/DNS/Internet Sharing etc..).  Does the dyndns get configured on the modem, server or both?
<maheanuu> Yes, my audio out seems to be fine, its the mic that I need for skype as I use it to call the US and keep in contact with friends and family as our tel bills here are astronomique
<seidos> maheanuu, i managed to get my mic to work, but i had to upgrade alsa, and it messed up audio out in chrome (which appears to be working now)
<maheanuu> seidos, I am using firefox as my browser and all is well there.  I have an upgraded Ubuntu Studio installed on this laptop, and even tho I did the upgrade to 10.10 LTS 64 bit,  I am still seeing things like ardour and jack installed and I want to rid myself of those asap
<seidos> maheanuu, try sudo apt-get purge ardour && sudo apt-get purge jack
<seidos> i'm sure ardour is the package name, not sure about jack
 * seidos checks
<maheanuu> Ok, that is what I was looking for I believe
<seidos> maheanuu, incidentally, firefox didn't work for me either.  it looks like chrome and firefox both handle audio basically the same
<ehcah> Is accessing network devices like your router or printer using names ie.. http://Laserjet5  instead of http://192.168.1.40  a DNS  or DHCP feature?
<johnny77> ehcah: I believe using names is a DNS feature.
<ehcah> jonhnny77:  I had this feature working under a different linux flavor and install.  Do I need to enter similar entries somewhere in the DNS or BIND folder that I did for static reservations under /dhcp3 ?
<maheanuu> Ok, I have removed both ardour and jack and doing a kernel upgrade to Meerkat at present then I will be looking for a way to re-install pulse audio (I believe)
<johnny77> ehcah: Not sure. Are you trying to set up a network or connect to an existing?
<maheanuu> Still getting the "Waiting for sound system to respond" tag when I try to bring up "sound" from system/preferences
<maheanuu> thanx seidos
<kristian-aalborg> sudo aptitude -y install xserver-xorg-core xinit menu menu-xdg jwm fvwm alsa-utils mrxvt-mini gdebi-core synaptic logrotate localepurge
<maheanuu> I am really liking this room, I learn a heck of a lot daily
<kristian-aalborg> would this be a good string?
<ehcah> johny777:  I just rebuilt a 10.04 Server yesterday.  I added my static IP reservations earlier and last step is to identify them via name vs. IP.
<johnny77> ehcah, sorry don't know servers. Thought I'd be able to help if you were working on a home network.
<johnny77> maheanuu: I know, I just hang out sometimes so I can see other peoples problems. ;)
<johnny77> maheanuu: I know, I just hang out sometimes so I can see other peoples problems. ;)
<maheanuu> My prob johnny is that the only help I can get is here, I live on an island that has only one (me) linux user and the closest other is in Papeete about 150 air miles from me..  the big problem is that here the users are pretty much french and they do not speak english for the most part and my french technicial is horrid next to terrible
<kosaidpo> maheanuu: ohh
<kosaidpo> i dont think so
<maheanuu> kosaidpo??
<kosaidpo> yeh hello
<kosaidpo> say ur issue
<kosaidpo> maybe ican help
<kosaidpo> from what i kno most people here are from all around the world tho
<maheanuu> Yes they are and that was why I was asking about the "I don't think so" post
<maheanuu> not trying to be difficult, just trying to get a grip on reality...   sometimes that is a real problem here in the middle of the south pacific
<maheanuu> Like I was trying to say, even a tel call from our island to Tahiti is over 20 cents a minute and it doesn't take long to eat up 2 dollars or so in just a day
<maheanuu> And without the ability to communicate intelligently, I may as well be on the moon
<kosaidpo> well if you need help go to ubuntuforums.org its a good place too
<maheanuu> It is usually too busy, and I prefer here as a newbie, I can be expected not to know very much and people have a tendency to be a little more laid back and helpful for us Noob's
<maheanuu> Now that I have rid myself of Ardour and Jack,  I am still hearing audio from my laptop speakers and a decent level, but my mic is also working be that it is of a very low volume and my prob is I don't know what I am using for a sound device
<pedro3005> is it feasible to have an HP printer set up on an ubuntu live cd?
<Reverend_Ruff> pedro3005, yes
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-21
<sysfet> hello room
<sysfet> trying to install wireless drivers. please help. old compaq presario 1700
<sysfet> ^friend is on his way to surgery again and i would like to hook him up with internet access
<sysfet> thanks...
<johnny77> If I have both Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed and run the update manager, will it update both distributions?
<phillw> johnny77: if you run the update from both, one will take little longer as it grabs the 'core' stuff, then the specicfic stuff, on the other one it will realise the 'core' stuff is there and only update the bits it needs to.
<johnny77> phillw, thank you.
<johnny77> Anyone know why I get this dialog box in Kubunutu? [IMG]http://i52.tinypic.com/af7wxj.png[/IMG]
<phillw> johnny77: I've kidnapped one of the kubutnu team, DarkwingDuck. he will be best able to help you.
<DarkwingDuck> Hey johnny77 what's the issue?
<johnny77> I installed Kubuntu through an installation of Ubuntu. I get this dialog box sometiimes while I'm in Kubuntu.  http://tinypic.com/r/af7wxj/7
<DarkwingDuck> johnny77: what plasmoids do you have running on your desktop?
<johnny77> DarkwingDuck, what are plasmoids?
<DarkwingDuck> johnny77: they are the widgets on the desktop
<DarkwingDuck> johnny77: something running is trying to access an api for opendesktop.org.
<DarkwingDuck> the user/pass that is being asked is from a running program.
<DarkwingDuck> johnny77: only reason I can think of is that one of the programs in the startup or, a widget is trying to access that.
<DarkwingDuck> johnny77: if there is a microblogging widget that might be it. Or, it could be a opendesktop news ticker.
<DarkwingDuck> johnny77: I would check the widgets that are running on your desktop and see if those are trying to access it.
<johnny77> DarkwingDuck, I'm running the netbook version and have a few in the panel at the top of the sceen.. but nothing not "out of the box"
<johnny77> What is it trying to access?
<DarkwingDuck> johnny77: the newbook version? Okay, click over to page one.
<DarkwingDuck> *netbook
<DarkwingDuck> There should be some widgets there.
<johnny77> DarkwingDuck, there is news, weather and knowledge base.
<DarkwingDuck> One of those might be doing it. Remove them and restart and see if it is still doing that.
<DarkwingDuck> BRB
<DarkwingDuck> johnny77: did it work?
<standforth> aveileux: Been waiting for you to come back. Here's how your allocate_join works. First the char* variable is defined. Then sizeof is evaluated (this could be compile-time or run-time, it seems) then malloc is called. Then the void* is cast to char*, and finally, the assignment is made to c_p. This is the order due to operator precedence, as shown here: http://www.difranco.net/cop2220/op-prec.htm So it's all good.
<jdmcclung> DarkwingDuck, yes it did thank you.
<DarkwingDuck> jdmcclung: anytime. :)
<Vinny_M_P> has anyone had success with hplip and 64 bit ?
<aveilleux> Vinny_M_P: It works fine for me
<bobo123> Good evening
<Vinny_M_P> I can get it to work 32 bit
<bobo123> If when I want to turn off ubuntu an dialogbox popps up that a Program is still running, is it possible to find out what process?
<bobo123> the dialogbox only says Unknown Doesnt answer. I don't have any program running, but I assume there is some process running that shouln't.... how do I find out which process listed in ps -ax  it is that fails...?
<Vinny_M_P> The problem is that I have a 9800D running through a Zyxell print srever
<bobo123> Sure I could just press the "Turn off anyway" button, but I don't want it to happen again
<bobo123> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 if that helps.... and I just want to know what process it can be that fails to exit, since the 'a program still running'-dialogbox only says 'unknown'.
<bobo123>  (since this is swedish it really says "Ett program körs fortfarande:" "Okänt" "Svarar inte" but that would be "A program is still running:" "Unknown" "Does not answer" in english)
<Cheri703> someone else I know had that issue, if a solution is found, I'd be interested
<bobo123> Mmm... I'll save a ps and a top and get back here during daytime and ask again if someone knows
<nhandler> By any chance does anyone here have a Pogoplug ?
<sysanom_0> hello all, I am running ubuntu L.L. thru virtualbox on a 4-year old laptop; I have installed KDE just to check it out and see how it differs from Gnome. I did notice that when running KDE, ubuntu seems a bit sluggish; Is KDE more cpu intensive than Gnome? just wonderin
<sysanom_0> If this is the wrong channel for this sort of question, I apologize; and also maybe point me in the right direction?? :O)
<aveilleux> sysanom_0: Yes, KDE is more processor-intensive.
<sysanom_0> thanks aveilleux, I wasn't sure if it was maybe because it was the second of the two and there was some behind the scenes stuff that was causing the lag.
<paultag> nhandler, not I, I've always wanted one
<nhandler> paultag: I got a free pogoplug, but since it isn't the shivaplug or one of the other more dev-oriented devices, I haven't been able to find a way to put Ubuntu or Debian on it
<paultag> nhandler, Ohhhhh
<paultag> those things rock
<paultag> let me research. I read something a while ago about it
<paultag> pogoplug-open or something
<paultag> Oh no
<paultag> here it is nhandler -- http://hackaday.com/2009/08/21/openpogo-an-alternative-to-pogoplug-software/
<paultag> nhandler, looks like openpogo is archlinux
<nhandler> paultag: I've seen that. I'm still trying to find a way to boot a normal ubuntu/debian machine
<paultag> nhandler, and if you can get arch on it -- you can use that to bootstrap it
<nhandler> paultag: It isn't exactly arch, but it is based on it
<paultag> nhandler, use the arch boot manager to do a copy2ram on the plug, and then port debootstrap over, then use that to bootstrap the ROM while still on arch
<paultag> nhandler, then from there, reboot into Debian
<paultag> I did that with something else of mine
<paultag> Oh yes, that computer that could only boot SLAX over the network
<paultag> I used SLAX to install Debian. It was pretty cool
 * nhandler should probably fix up the messed up internet connection on the device first so it can actually download files again
<shahan> problem on browsing http://www.somewhereinblog.net on Maverick Meerkat. Its loading the mobile version of the site and its on Firefox 3.6.11 (3.6.10 has the same issue.)  . But it works good on Lucid
<shahan> I think its the Maverick issue, not the Firefox issue as I have tried it on Lucid with the Firefox 3.6.10
<shahan> Its an fresh installation of Maverick Meerakt 32bit desktop edition
<slooksterpsv> hmmm shahan I just tried it on my maverick it does the same, lets see... gonna try something
<slooksterpsv> haha I just changed the about:config for agent from maverick to lucid and version 10.10 to 10.04 and it shows fine now
<slooksterpsv> it detects the word maverick so far as I can tell, trying a few other things
<slooksterpsv> it dtects part of the word maverick - just the maveric part and that's when it shows it in the mobile version, not sure if maveric means something or that
<shahan> slooksterpsv: how to change 10.10 to 10.04
<shahan> ?
<slooksterpsv> shahan: nope stays the same, 10.10 and 10.04 don't do anything, just where the user agent of the browser contains maveric - just that small amount there (with or without the k) it goes to mobile
<shahan> slooksterpsv: wow....
<slooksterpsv> shahan: if you want we can change the user agent information to be lucid, really won't hurt but a few pages (e.g. playdeb.net/getdeb.net, which I enable the lucid repos for that one anyways)
<shahan> slooksterpsv: hmm, but we should find out a real solution
<shahan> slooksterpsv: thats not a real solution... right?
<slooksterpsv> shahan: it's something with how they coded the site for detecting mobile platforms
<slooksterpsv> shahan: it will work, it is a valid fix and firefox even has an addon to change the useragent information
<shahan> slooksterpsv: hmm
<shahan> slooksterpsv: ok...
<genupulas> komputes,  i have dome upgrade from internet
<AbhiJit> anyone with gambas knowlegdge here can help me?
<genupulas> http://gigapedia.info/1/gambas
<genupulas> look this
<kristian-aalborg> ls
<kristian-aalborg> sorry ;
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I need update-grub to find my puppy install
<kristian-aalborg> where should I put the puppy folder?
<pjcbaseball> very ne wto ubuntu
<slooksterpsv> how are you pjcbaseball
<pjcbaseball> doing OK getting around I think
<pjcbaseball> I do have a question...
<slooksterpsv> go ahead, we're glad to help :D
<pjcbaseball> I somehow now have a split pane while viewing firefox/facebook and I cant find a way to get rid of it....any suggestions?
<slooksterpsv> I'm not sure I understand exactly, is this all in firefox, it's splitting two web pages into their own panes or is this like two apps firefox and gwibber for example?
<pjcbaseball> I remember seeing something about a "side pane", when I go into firefox and I have google as the home page...
<slooksterpsv> ok so whats in the other pane? if one has facebook, whats the other one contain or that?
<pjcbaseball> I then go to bookmarks and select facebook login page, it comes up in a split screen type
<pjcbaseball> I have the FB login and app on one side and google home page on the other side
<slooksterpsv> ok could you take a screenshot as well as go to Tools -> Addons -> Extensions and see which ones you have installed
<slooksterpsv> sounds like fox splitter may be installed
<pjcbaseball> how do i show you the screenshot?
<pjcbaseball> I have a screenshot of the screen I am talking about as well
<slooksterpsv> actually do this first, go to your bookmarks bar, then right-click on the item that shows in the splitter and go to properties, see if the bottom checkbox is checked
<slooksterpsv> you would have to upload it to imageshack.us or photobucket or that
<paultag> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paultag> !screenshots
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<paultag> that's the one
<paultag> :)
<slooksterpsv> yay paultag I still learning ubottu
<pjcbaseball> OK, it WASchecked in the properties box. I unchecked it and all is OK now. Much thanks for the tip.
<slooksterpsv> you're welcome =D
<switchgirl> 13988772
<slooksterpsv> hi switchgirl not sure what the number you posted is
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: It could be a seeecret number, ooooooooo
<switchgirl> end transmission
 * aveilleux is in a goofy mood, don't mind her
<slooksterpsv> dang I missed the transmission lol - i know i'm in a goofy mood today too don't mind me
<slooksterpsv> like transmission the program?
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: I assume they mean as in... end radio transmission.
<slooksterpsv> 13988772 - do I win?
<slooksterpsv> ok I'm OT, going back to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<paultag> hobgoblin, prod
<hobgoblin> prod?
<hobgoblin> prod me - do you think that's safe?
<paultag> hobgoblin, I just got the wiki edits -- are you dropping your padawan?
<Mjiig> aveilleux: did you get an answer from a more experienced programmer about your C problem?
<aveilleux> Mjiig: *points at standforth* yeah
<Mohan_chml> Mjiig: #ubuntu-beginners-team for offtoic ;)
<hobgoblin> how is asking someone if they got help offtopic in a help channel?
<Mjiig> Mohan_chml: i'm asking because it affects me as well, i'm kind of asking for support
<Mjiig> but ok :)
<Mohan_chml> Hola hobgoblin. and Mjiig Sorry. I thought you are asking about his programming
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: I thought it was offtopic :(
<standforth> Mjiig: the answer is way above somewhere. I can give it again if you like.
<paultag> what C problem?
<paultag> Mohan_chml, yeah, this is on-topic, dawg
<aveilleux> paultag: It was a question of why char *p_c = (char *)malloc( sizeof ( char ) ) ; worked properly
<paultag> aveilleux, ahhh, cute problem :)
<paultag> aveilleux, Did you ever figure it out?
<paultag> the solution is nifty
<aveilleux> paultag: standforth explained the operator precedence that I was overlooking
<aveilleux> paultag: And the order in which the expressions get evaluated
<paultag> standforth, are you sure that's right?
<paultag> aveilleux, I think I see it another way ( perhaps I've been doing kernel level stuff for too long )
<aveilleux> paultag: Well I'm open to suggestions
<standforth> paultag: yes.
<paultag> OK
<paultag> aveilleux, then listen to standforth. I might be reading it wrong
<Mjiig> paultag: just out of interest what were you going to say?
<standforth> paultag: the only question I'm not sure of is whether sizeof is an operator (as it was originally) but is now implemented as a library fufnction.
<aveilleux> standforth: afaik it's an operator. At least emacs says so with its syntax highlighting, and I haven't seen anything that suggests otherwise (I was taught on gcc)
<paultag> Mjiig, I was going to make the argument that a char is a word in size ( in memory ), and so is a pointer address, and that you're just allocating pointer memory address space, but that would be a char **, so I think I'm wrong.
<paultag> but that's also silly because a char * would have to be bigger then a char, since I don't think it uses a whole word
<paultag> if I remember some of my work from last year, my pointer memory sizes were 4 bytes(?) and chars should be one byte
<paultag> aveilleux, so the more I think about it, the more standforth is convincing me
<aveilleux> paultag: That's how it is on the RHEL system I was operating on
<paultag> yeah, my first read is wrong
<standforth> aveilleux: C types used to have specified lengths so sizeof was an operator. I'm not sure if the current C specifications continue with fixed sizes. If not, then sizeof needs to be a function to determine size at run-time instead of compile-time. I haven't programmed C for since around '98. I use Java since then.
<paultag> standforth, I'm pretty sure they still have static sizes
<Mjiig> standforth: i thought you could change the sizes but no one ever did, but i could well be wrong, I don't use C much
<paultag> Mjiig, I'm pretty sure that size allocation is deterministic and can be worked out at compile time
<paultag> unless the malloc is dynamic, which I guess it is
<paultag> yeah, I guess sizeof has to be a library call, because you can allocate memory to an array and do a sizeof against it to work out the elements inside, and if you pull the allocation number to throw to malloc from a non-deterministic input, the sizeof can't predict it at runtime
<paultag> Erm, compiletime
<standforth> paultag: here's what raised the question "C99 also allows variable length arrays where the length is specified at runtime [1]. In such cases the sizeof operator is evaluated in part at runtime to determine the storage occupied by the array." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sizeof
<paultag> ah, interesting
<paultag> yeah, thats what I was guessing
<paultag> standforth, what had me tripped up was that sizeof comes free with the compiler, so I assumed it was the compiler doing the baby making
<Mjiig> most of this is now going way over my head :)
<paultag> Mjiig, nah, it's not that bad
<Cheri703> any way to natively (or from within the program via plugin or whatever)  export an image from inkscape as a jpeg?
<Cheri703> I need to simplify a process for someone
<Cheri703> and it is annoying/complicated (for a novice) to create the image as needed fully in gimp, and too many steps to have to export as png, then convert, etc
<standforth> Mjiig: Kernighan and Ritchie is still the place to start IMO.
<standforth> Cheri703: is all you need a jpeg? You can do a save as from Gimp directly to jpeg.
<Cheri703> it's a matter of HOW it is created
<Cheri703> they need to conglomerate many images into a page sized file, and the place they need to use it only takes jpg. Inkscape is MUCH easier for the creation process, gimp allows export as jpg but is complex to create the image
<Cheri703> it's annoying for ME to use gimp and I'm remotely familiar with it
<Cheri703> it's fairly inflexible when trying to move things around and such
<standforth> Cheri703: I used to use Photoshop so Gimp is not a problem for me. For page layout, which is what It sounds like you need, I don't know an open source equivalent for say, PageMaker. But can't you use OpenOffice for that?
<Cheri703> the client uses windows
<Cheri703> basically I need to make this as painless as possible because we are trying to show them that our equipment is able to do the same (or equivalent) as their current equipment, and it is VERY easy to make with their current setup
<aveilleux> Cheri703: You can export as PNG from Inkscape, then write a very simple script to use Imagemagick's convert utility to convert them all to JPG
<Cheri703> not in windows...(as far as I know)
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Ohh, this is all in Windows? Good luck, then
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> I will probably just end up making the files for them, as they'll only need new ones if they get new employees
<Cheri703> *real estate agents
<aveilleux> Cheri703: I don't mean that in a sarcastic manner, I just know of very little proper image conversion tools on Windows
<aveilleux> very few*
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> figures
<standforth> Cheri703: how do they do it now with their current setup?
<Cheri703> they can just create whatever file and the software for the printer converts it to whatever it needs
<Cheri703> :(
<standforth> Cheri703: so you are replacing printers but want to keep the same doc creation process?
<Cheri703> we need the same document output, process can be different, but needs to be as easy as possible
<standforth> I see, hmm...
<Cheri703> :/ yeah
<standforth> Cheri703: and the document output is what, MS Office?
<Cheri703> for today I can created however I need to, but long term I need it to be easy (or else get a call every time they change formats)
<Cheri703> they need to be able to print basically custom letterhead on ANY document. currently their konica printer can do this by them making a file, then saving it as a "kmf" file, which they can then select to add to the printed output
<Cheri703> with the xerox machine that we are going to be selling them, it has to be a jpeg and put in as a full density watermark
<Cheri703> so the creation of the jpeg is important (as is consistency across all created)
<Cheri703> the file gets loaded into the print driver and is selected at print time
<Cheri703> since inkscape is free and is better than mspaint, I'd like to get it so they could just use that. if they HAD to use gimp, I guess that's ok, it's just a mess (for a non-skilled user) to put together multiple images, "open, select, copy, paste as layer, whoops, wrong size, go back to original, scale, copy, paste as layer, move it around, etc, etc"
<standforth> Cheri703: so your problem is to easily create and import a jpeg? Or just the jpeg creation part?
<Cheri703> it's the creation part. the import is handled easily, it's the "here's a photo of the agent, here's our logo, here's some text, here's the watermark, here's the info for the bottom of the page, let's put it all together in an 8.5x11 jpeg file"
<standforth> okay, got it.
<Cheri703> and the only way (that I know of) in gimp is to put them in as different layers, but they're awkward to readjust
<Cheri703> perhaps there's some fantastically simple way that I just don't know about
<standforth> Cheri703: let me look around a bit.
<kristian-aalborg> Cheri703: imagemagic?
<Cheri703> windows kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> Cheri703: there is a port, I believe
<Cheri703> and fairly novice computer users
<standforth> Cheri703: so you like Inkscape, but it won't output jpeg?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> inkscape is MUCH easier to work with "import, adjust, import, adjust, DONE"
<Mjiig> Cheri703: remind me why you can't just use a converter? i forgot your answer
<Cheri703> well, I'd prefer to avoid that step, and they'd be using xp or win7
<Mjiig> so it's just a matter of ease?
<Cheri703> that step, yes
<Cheri703> well, mainly. I want a painless way to do this
<Cheri703> painless for someone who considers himself skilled at computers because he can put together forms in Word and the rest of the staff can't
<Mjiig> just as a potential idea (not sure if it would work) but if you could find a command line converter and wright a batch script you could make the conversion as easy as drag and drop
<Mjiig> *write
<Cheri703> but in windows?
<Mjiig> yeah batch is like window's version of bash
<Cheri703> k
<Mjiig> although i'm not sure about the syntax of the script
<standforth> Cheri703: have you looked at OpenOffice Draw?
<Cheri703> I considered it, but I don't want to make them install something that big just for something they'll use occasionally...
<Cheri703> sorry, I really do appreciate the efforts to help! I'm not trying to be difficult
<Mjiig> just out of interest, you said they had an easy system already? what is that and what's wrong with it?
<Cheri703> it is part of their current printer's driver. that is a konica, we are (hopefully/probably) selling them a xerox machine
<Cheri703> so they need to duplicate the output: custom letterhead on ANY printed document, without having that same method available
<Mjiig> i see
<Cheri703> and considering that EVERYONE that my boss contacted said that our machine couldn't do it at all, and I found a way, I'd like to make it easier on the client. as I said, I can just make them myself if needed. we'll see
<Silver_Fox_> Bonjour
<aveilleux> Alo
<ehcah> If I'm running a test server in Virtual Box that can be configured via a web browser, is there any way to configure the virtual machine to be part of my LAN?
<ehcah> As it stands now.  My LAN is on a .2. subnet and the Virtual Machine is .0.
<Cheri703> yes, one sec
<Cheri703> *should be
<Cheri703> I take it you're running server edition? therefore no gui?
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Last I checked, VBox doesn't have a CLImmode
<aveilleux> SLI mode*
<Cheri703> I don't know what you mean
 * Cheri703 is combining knowledge of different topics to infer that there may be an answer to this problem
 * Cheri703 is also fighting a cold so could be WAY off
<pleia2> I suspect you need a bridged interface on the host, and then you add the virtalbox host to that
<pleia2> (that's how kvm and xen do it)
<Cheri703> virtualbox lets you bridge stuff, so does vmware
<Dondermans> Hello, I would like advice on allocating drive space for a dual boot (WINXP/Ubuntu 10.10) system please.
<slooksterpsv> Dondermans: how much space is XP using atm
<Dondermans> 60GB
<Dondermans> I am working from Windows XP at the moment
<Dondermans> and have got Ubuntu ready to go on a pendrive
<slooksterpsv> and how large is your drive
<Dondermans> 160GB
<Dondermans> with 1TB external drive for storage and backup purposes
<slooksterpsv> are you wanting to just try it out at expense of slight performance or do you want it to have it's own partition
<Dondermans> The latter please, the former implies a Wubi install, which I did a few months back (I decided Ubuntu is a keeper)
<slooksterpsv> perfect; Ubuntu will actually resize the drive for you when you install, you tell it how much space you want to allocate to it and it will resize the volume
<slooksterpsv> it'll have a slider you can move; if you'd like I can screenshot it for you, just need to start a vm
<ehcah> aveilleux, Cheri703:  Were those comments intended for me?
<Cheri703> yes, what virtual machine program are you using?
<aveilleux> ehcah: I... guess?
<ehcah> I am running the latest version of Oracle Virtual Machine.  I am trying to get Astericks FreePBX running.  I beleive it uses CentOS as its backend.
<Dondermans> @ slooksterpsv: May I ask you to view the thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10005914#post10005914
<slooksterpsv> absolutely
<Dondermans> thank you kindly
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> virtual machine or virtualbox?
<ehcah> VirtualBox
<Dondermans> @ slooksterpsv: I gathered from the Dutch forum that a swap of 5GB is not really neccessary, the recommendation I read is supposed to originate from the era in which RAM was more expensive than it is to do
<slooksterpsv> ok pros with that is your home is it's own partition, cons is if you need more space for apps, you'd have to reinstall
<Dondermans> day
<ehcah> I changed the eth0 properties to reflect my LAN.  But when do "ip a", it shows me a different IP alltogether.
<slooksterpsv> yeah my swap is actually 8GB on mine and I have 4GB, but still never know when I'd choke the system with doing abcdefghijkl instead of abcd and have the extra swap avail, so yeah 5gb is overkill but can be nice in the longrun
<slooksterpsv> ehcah is it bridged or nat? sounds like nat
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: No, you don't have to reinstall. You can resize partitions.
<slooksterpsv> ehach nvm strike my comment lol
<ehcah> slooksterpsv. k.
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: oh really? I thought for root you had to reformat or boot into gparted to resize /
<Cheri703> ehcah: look in the bottom right, there should be an icon that looks like a network thingy
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: Uh, yeah, so you make a gparted livecd and resize the partitions.
<Dondermans> @ slooksterpsv: I suppose applications go into the /home folder?
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: Also I've never needed more than about 2GB of swap
<aveilleux> Dondermans: Applications are installed into /opt, /bin, or /usr
<slooksterpsv> Dondermans: usually apps to go /opt or /usr/bin or that, /home some apps may like Heros of Newerth
<ehcah> Cheri703: Found it.  It is defaulted to NAT.
<Cheri703> ok, change it to bridged
<slooksterpsv> ehcah - I reinstate my comment haha
<ehcah> LOL
<ehcah> Done.  I assume I need to reboot so it picks up the local settings?
<Cheri703> probably
<slooksterpsv> Dondermans: let me tell you the size of my directories other than /home for all I have installed
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: no you don't
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: just renew the ip address
<Dondermans> @ slooksterpsv: my thoughts exactly, I'd like to know what size I should reckon with
<ehcah> sudo chclient eth0  ?
<ehcah> dh*
<Cheri703> slooksterpsv: might just be easier to reboot it
<Cheri703> when in doubt (and it won't lose needed info) reboot! :)
<ehcah> AWESOME
<ehcah> :)
<Cheri703> working?
<ehcah> Yep.  If only attaching USB drives was that easy!  LOL
<slooksterpsv> hahaha 4.1gb for / taking out home
<Cheri703> if you get the non-ose version, you can do usb drives
<Cheri703> I just installed vmware last night, it is friendly with usb drives as well
<ehcah> I am using the PUEL version.
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys my mouse keeps freezing everytime i  boot up to ubuntu
<n8ofsp8ds> it moves allittle bit
<Cheri703> I don't even know what that is ehcah
<n8ofsp8ds> then freezes
<n8ofsp8ds> everthing else works
<slooksterpsv> n8ofsp8ds: laptop or desktop?
<n8ofsp8ds> desktoop
<Dondermans> @ slooksterpsv: for the partition that mounts at / that is, am I right in thinking that the bulk of the /home folder is "Downloads", "Documents", etc.?
<ehcah> Cheri703:  I tried VMware but I didn't think they had a non time-bomb version before you pay....  PUEL, as I understand it, is the version you download from OpenBox.org and has built in USB support.
<slooksterpsv> Dondermans: yeah for me is .VirtualBox and Downloads, cause I do a lot of VMs and have a lot of ISOs of various Linux distros
<Cheri703> ah, ok ehcah, vmware player is (apparently?) free or so I'm led to believe
<ehcah> It's not for sure in the Windows world.  :(
<slooksterpsv> Cheri703: yes, a certain version
<slooksterpsv> n8ofsp8ds: hmmm what version of ubuntu
<n8ofsp8ds> 10.10
<slooksterpsv> n8ofsp8ds: the reason I ask is cause with earlier versions of the kernel initial boot my mouse wouldn't work, I'd have to put my machine to sleep then bring it up to get the  mouse to work
<n8ofsp8ds> it happens on the live cd aswell
<ehcah> While we're on the subject of VirtualBox... Can I shrink a VDI size?  For some stupid reason, I created my Win7 drive at 60GB and it probably really only needs 35-40.
<n8ofsp8ds> i thought it might been a broken package
<Dondermans> slooksterpsv: how much size does your Ubuntu installation consume (/home not included)
<n8ofsp8ds> but im confused now
<slooksterpsv> Dondermans: about 1.5GB I believe
<n8ofsp8ds> i dual boot with win7 and no problem in win7
<n8ofsp8ds> but everytime i boot up to ubuntu that problem occurs
<n8ofsp8ds> it came out of nowhere
<n8ofsp8ds> been using ubuntu for 2mths
<Dondermans> slooksterpsv: am I correct in thinking that 20GB for the Ubuntu installation, 5GB for swap and some 68GB won't cause me to reinstall Ubuntu due to space constraints?
<bioterror> you wont need 5GB for swap
<bioterror> hardly 1024MB
<slooksterpsv> Dondermans: shouldn't I install a lot of stuff and don't clear my apt-cache so I use large amounts of memory on my / drive that I don't even realize some times
<Dondermans> bioterror: I have read that the swap file serves two functions: 1. swap 2. as location to dump RAM when errors in RAM occur, is that correct?
<slooksterpsv> n8ofsp8ds:  open a terminal with ALT+F2  type in gnome-terminal
<slooksterpsv> n8ofsp8ds: then type in pm-suspend - then wake up the computer and see if the mouse works
<bioterror> Dondermans, I have never seen a situatian where I have needed so much swap
<slooksterpsv> dang... Ubuntu made mine oh wait 6.8GB for swap
<bioterror> :D
<Dondermans> bioterror: but the only downside is that some odd 5GB will be reserved for swap?
<bioterror> I have Gentoo -user friends who has 4+GB ram and they dont use swap at all
<bioterror> but I would say that 2048MB of SWAP is enough
<slooksterpsv> bioterror: niiiice, I have swap for one reason, I run vms
<slooksterpsv> and I wish I would have understood RAM a bit more I always wondered why my ram usage when I have nothing running is like 3GB, found out it's due to Ubuntu preemptively considering what I may use/open for ram
<bioterror> yeah, it's cached
<pedro3005> yeah I still wonder why ubuntu think it needs 7 gb of swap
<bioterror> but if you check with htop, it shows about the real usage
<Dondermans> slooksterpsv: if the only downside of a large swap file (e.g. 5GB or more) is that it is not available for storage, I don't mind. I have got an external drive for storage
<slooksterpsv> Dondermans: pretty much
<Dondermans> slooksterpsv: you wrote "shouldn't I install a lot of stuff and don't clear my apt-cache so I use large amounts of memory on my / drive that I don't even realize some times
<Dondermans> I am sorry, but I do not quite catch your drift (English is not my mother tongue)
<slooksterpsv> oh sorry; /, my root drive (/) I usually don't clear my apt-get cache or remove apps I don't use so my root volume ( / ) is usually using more than 4.1gb
<Dondermans> slooksterpsv: no problem. Will the Ubuntu installer create a swap file automatically if I do not define one in the installer?
<ehcah> cheri703:  Any idea how to resize an existing .vdi?
<slooksterpsv> yup
<Cheri703> I've never done it. sorry :(
<ehcah> txs nyway.
<ehcah> BTW... I can not comment on VMware on Ubuntu, but I can make say that from my experiences thus far, I prefer VirtualBox.
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: ouch it's not an easy process, it's doable, but a bit complex for VirtualBox
<Dondermans> slooksterpsv: thank you for your help, I suppose I can be quite confident that with 20GB for root, 68GB for /home and 5GB for swap, the chances of space constraints are quite remote
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: if you'd like I can share how I did it, cause I had to get more space for my XP Volume about 3 months ago
<ehcah> slooksterpsv:  Easier just to delete the .vdi and reinstall the OS?
<Cheri703> I was having issues with virtualbox for weeks, just switched to try something else
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: yeah kinda, I did it with creating another volume and using gparted live cd and cloning the drive
<pjcbaseball> new to ubuntu with a question...how do I add icons to the desktop, like for a facebook shortcut...like on windows?
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: yeah reinstall would be best cause I had disk errors that wouldn't fix with windows, so yeah do a reinstall, that would be best
<ehcah> slooksterpsv:  You must really have wanted to preserve that install!
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: I did, I had so much stuff configured precisely for work didn't feel like redoing it, it took me 2 hours just to configure the software I used; reinstall took about 15 min then another 2 hours reconfiguring software
<ehcah> slooksterpsv:  Ubuntu 10.10 is the primary OS on my laptop.  Win7 is just there in case I need to something on windows that I can not make work with wine.
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: that's good
<ehcah> Someone earlier also mentioned dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu.  That gave me errors.
<ehcah> I am not a dual boot fan anymore.
<slooksterpsv> pjcbaseball: you can drag the icon where fb is on Firefox, drag that to your desktop and it'll make an icon to open to fb when you double click on it
<ehcah> I might feel differently if it was on a Mac using bootcamp though?
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: yeah for sure; I only run Ubuntu now, I have a Vista and Windows 7 license unused now cause I'm done with Windows for my personal reasons
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: I can't say for bootcamp as I've heard great stories and horror stories too
<ehcah> slooksterpsv:  I've never heard any horror stories, however my next purchased machine will be an iMac.  I will let you know!!!  ;)
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: perfect hehe, I don't like macs either haha, not going to get into a debate here, but I'm all Linux now days =D
<Dondermans> slooksterpsv: thank you for your kind help
<Dondermans> bioterror:  thank you for your kind help
<ehcah> slooksterpsv:   read a story the other day stating that linux desktops time has passed to make any real den in the windows/OSX world.
<slooksterpsv> Dondermans: anytime :D
<ehcah> Not sure I agree with that.
<ehcah> slooksterpsv:  I won't ask!  ;)
<slooksterpsv> ehcah: me neither not with mac os x 10.7 and it's interface, I think for simple users, yes it'll be good, but advanced users like us it'll be frustrating
<slooksterpsv> to continue our OT discussion you can join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<ehcah> slooksterpsv:  I'm an IT Salesperson.  All of my clients are predominantly windows based.  I am looking to familliarize myself with other options.
<n8ofsp8ds> my mouse stops working on live cd and when its installed but not in the virtualbox
<n8ofsp8ds> and my mouse works fine on win 7
<n8ofsp8ds> any suggestions
<Cheri703> is it wireless or wired?
<n8ofsp8ds> wired
<Cheri703> hmm...
<n8ofsp8ds> its weird everything was working for the past two mths
<Cheri703> have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in? does it work again and then stop?
<n8ofsp8ds> yep
<n8ofsp8ds> nothing happens
<n8ofsp8ds> mouse works for like five sec
<Cheri703> weird
<n8ofsp8ds> then stops
<Cheri703> I have no idea :(
<n8ofsp8ds> lol i was really started to like linux to
<n8ofsp8ds> starting
<Cheri703> have you tried other usb ports?
<n8ofsp8ds> yep
<n8ofsp8ds> appanetly alot of people are having the same problem
<standforth> Cheri703: not to interrupt, but I've been playing with Inkscape, as you can get a png file from it why can't you just convert to jpeg with Gimp?
<Cheri703> have you tried a different version of ubuntu?
<Cheri703> well, that's 2 programs to install vs just one...
<n8ofsp8ds> i went head and put the live cd for mint in
<Cheri703> I got it (mostly) simplified in gimp, so it's not TERRIBLE, it's just...annoying
<standforth> okay
<Cheri703> it'll be alright
<n8ofsp8ds> and same thing
<Cheri703> thanks though :)
 * Cheri703 hearts inkscape
<slooksterpsv> Cheri703: you have any good links for tuts on Inkscape I'm more of an Illustrator kind of person, although scribus is beautiful
<Cheri703> uhm, I just google as needed :)
<Cheri703> I did learn a LOT more about it a few weeks ago, spent several days working on a logo for my computer repair business
<n8ofsp8ds> ya its working vb no problem
<n8ofsp8ds> thats crazy
<n8ofsp8ds> but not hd
<n8ofsp8ds> or dvd
<n8ofsp8ds> hmm
 * n8ofsp8ds is puzzled
<slooksterpsv> n8ofsp8ds: what kind of mouse is it?
<standforth> slooksterpsv: have you looked at the ones on their site? http://inkscape.org/
<n8ofsp8ds> xoxide blueice usb optical mouse
<n8ofsp8ds> it doesnt make any sense that it works with no problems in the vitural box
<n8ofsp8ds> the mouse doesnt freeze at all
<Cheri703> n8ofsp8ds: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-421581.html
<Cheri703> perhaps?
<slooksterpsv> oh wow, thats neat standforth thank you I'm reading them right now
<slooksterpsv> if n8ofsp8ds comes back there's a couple of things I'd like him to try if that doesn't work
<stlsaint> thebwt_: poke 2
<slooksterpsv> anyone need help?
<stlsaint> quiet in here
<friTTe|> yeah
<friTTe|> its slowmo day
<friTTe|> =)
<slooksterpsv> how can I forward my mx records to route emails to both my server and another server?
<friTTe|> no idea actually
<friTTe|> sorry
<slooksterpsv> haha yeah I dunno if that's possible
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-22
<josuchav> ok, so can someone help me, here's what I have: I need to make libfltk1.1_1.1.9-4_i386.deb available to a certain executable. I found the file, but don't know what to do next
<aveilleux> josuchav: Why would you need to make the package file available to another executable?
<josuchav> It's kind of a long story, but in short, I'm tryin to get xs++ running on my laptop to unbrand my phone. If I run "sudo thunar" and double click the executable, the terminal asks for that file
<josuchav> the site tells me I need it too
<aveilleux> josuchav: ...thunar? Are you in Xubuntu?
<josuchav> yes
<josuchav> is that ok
<josuchav> I'm really just now steppin into the terminal and away from the Ubuntu software center
<josuchav> so it's been quite the learnin experience for me
<aveilleux> josuchav: If you need to install the .deb file, you can just run sudo dpkg -i libfltk1.1_1.1.9-4_i386.deb
<josuchav> aveilleux: you think this is a bad idea though?
<aveilleux> josuchav: I just don't understand what you're trying to do.
<aveilleux> josuchav: I will be stepping out in a moment, be back in a bit
<josuchav> aveilleux: ok
<josuchav> i got it to work.. thanks
<shahan> problem on installing .deb on Maverick. the Software Center opens
<shahan> the Software Center opens while installing .deb files
<aveilleux> shahan: right-click, Open With, GDebi
<shahan> aveilleux: I have no GDebi installed
<aveilleux> pffffwhaaat
<aveilleux> Is it not included in the default install?
<shahan> aveilleux: sudo apt-get install gdebi does not work
<shahan> aveilleux: it says "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<shahan> aveilleux: sorry
<shahan> aveilleux: bash: cd: sudo: No such file or directory
<shahan> aveilleux: installing from software center
<shahan> aveilleux: tnx... :)
<RambleTamble> Hi. What is the difference between .deb and .rpm? Which package should i download?
<andrew_46> RambleTamble: Ubuntu does not normally use .rpm packages, normally .deb. Which software are you lookin at?
<andrew_46> g
<RambleTamble> openoffice
<andrew_46> oic
<andrew_46> RambleTamble: Not keen on the repository version?
<RambleTamble> andrew_46: I've just thought about it) and can I update it via bash? sudo apt-get update openoffice - something like that?
<andrew_46> RambleTamble: Normally if you have openoffice installed a new version in the Ubuntu Repository will be downloaded in the course of a routine update
<andrew_46> That is: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<andrew_46> But IMHO differences between close OpenOffice versions is not that great anyway :)
<andrew_46> Others will disagree
<RambleTamble> andrew_46: thanks. hmm anyway after update&upgrade it still 3.2.0 and lastest release is 3.2.1. It means that lastest release not immediately comes to repository?
<andrew_46> RambleTamble: No, this depends on when the Ubuntu/Debian packagers prepare the package and release it to the Ubuntu Repository
<RambleTamble> andrew_46: got it thanks
<andrew_46> RambleTamble: Less of a problem with Openoffice than programs like FFmpeg and MPlayer which date very quickly :(
<JoeMaverickSett> RambleTamble: or you could upgrade it using this ppa https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, wait, i think this one would be better, RambleTamble.
<JoeMaverickSett> RambleTamble: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/openoffice-321-available-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<andrew_46> RambleTamble: You are keen for the newest version?
<RambleTamble> andrew_46: yep..
<andrew_46> RambleTamble: As JoeMaverickSett has mentioned a PPA might be the answer, but I have not personally tested the scribblers one :(
<andrew_46> You are running Maverick?
<RambleTamble> I've just updated it using second link, it's 3.2.1 now :)
<andrew_46> RambleTamble: Too easy :)
<JoeMaverickSett> lol.
<jappie>  It seems that imap email does not save my send emails in evolution 2.30.3 . Anybody any ideas? I tried a bunch...it works fine in Thunderbird but i really like evolution...
<shahan> need to change the permission of a folder....
<shahan> I have tried through                  sudo chmod +w /var/www/folder_name
<shahan> but its not changing I think
<shahan> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/3483/forbidden.png
<bioterror> shahan, how about +r
<shahan> bioterror: didnt check
<shahan> bioterror: let me check
<shahan> bioterror: same .. not change
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> chmod a+r
<shahan> bioterror: same
<shahan> bioterror: no change
<JoeMaverickSett> chmod 755 /var/www ?
<JoeMaverickSett> shahan: how about,try this http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?p=153#p153
<shahan> JoeMaverickSett: tnx... its working
<shahan> tnx all
<JoeMaverickSett> shahan: okie, but read the post again also, just to be sure.
<shahan> Today we have a meeting on UBUNTU about the release party... we all the users of Dhaka, Bangladesh will meet in a place... at 4 PM and its 3:17 PM
<shahan> JoeMaverickSett: ok... I will read it later.... I have bookmarked it
<JoeMaverickSett> shahan: okie. :)
<eaerth> might i be able to trouble someone with a little of their time troubleshooting a bug i'm having?
<slidinghorn> eaerth:  I'm no expert, but I'm more than happy to try!
<eaerth> slidinghorn: thanks! a response was all i was even looking for hahahaha
<slidinghorn> eaerth:  well then, that was easy!  lol
<eaerth> slidinghorn: i'm running maverick and bsically one in ten times when i move my windows the screen just goes black ;\
<slidinghorn> eaerth:  no blinking cursor or anything, just black?
<eaerth> yeah, just black... i googled the heck out of this and i did find a few cases of it happening to people on boot and i guess they had flashing cursors... but mine is well after boot. sometimes it rarely happens but it's prominently when moving a window around the desktop. and as far as i can tell everything is still running because if i had music playing it's still on...
<slidinghorn> is it any specific window?  or just any one?
<eaerth> any one.
<slidinghorn> hmm...let me do some digging and see if I can find anything
<eaerth> thanks so much! :D
<slidinghorn> what are your specs?  (resources, video card, etc)
<eaerth> at first i could deal with it, just had to shut down but it's gotten so irritating lately...
<eaerth> k my video card is ati radeon uhhhmm... xpress 200M as far as resources goes what are you referring to?
<eaerth> like cpu/ram?
<slidinghorn> both, and is this a laptop/desktop?  brand?  also, are you running desktop or netbook edition?
<eaerth> yeah, laptop acer aspire 5100, running the desktop edition i'm pretty sure, the 32bit version.
<slidinghorn> k
<eaerth> cpu is 1.6ghz and i'm pretty sure i have two 512mb ram cards.
<eaerth> my processor is 64bit but honestly, with the low amount of ram i have i doubt i'd even notice the fragment of a second difference in speed if i used the 64bit version of ubuntu...
<eaerth> i had lucid for a short amount of time before doing a clean install of maverick and never had this problem. ;\
<eaerth> hmmm... are you familiar at all with any driver stuff associated with xorg edgers? i think it was called gallium or something... i can't remember the name or i'd try to get rid of it and see if that helps.
<slidinghorn> well Lucid is likely to be more stable, as it's an LTS (long term support) release -- the in-between releases (like Maverick) are known to be a bit more buggy
<eaerth> see i didn't know maverick was an in between release! what a bummer... some perfect ten this turned out to be ;S
<eaerth> honestly the only reason i even upgraded was because i tried getting this music app guayadeque and it wouldn't load, it jsut showed the splash and then nothing but it's in maverick's repo so i said why not try the new version anyway?
<slidinghorn> ah, yes...every 2 years (I believe) they release an LTS and then the others are kind of like tinker toys to experiment for the next LTS (that's the way I tend to look at it)
<eaerth> those sick perverts!
<eaerth> hahaha jk
<slidinghorn> lol
<eaerth> yeah this is a real bummer...
<eaerth> i have a few more bugs but this one is the most annoying ;\
<eaerth> is it possible to downgrade back to lucid without losing my files?
<bioterror> I suggest downgrade only by fresh installation
<eaerth> yeah.....
<slidinghorn> as far as I'm aware, downgrading isn't supported...I'd back up the files & install freash
<slidinghorn> fresh*
<eaerth> i figured that and was hoping by a long shot maybe i was wrong hahaha
<eaerth> my friend took his external hdd back so now i'm stuck i think.
<bioterror> copy your ~/ to safe and reinstall
<eaerth> ~/ ?
<eaerth> home folder?
<bioterror> yeah
<eaerth> gotcha
<bioterror> there no place like ~ or 127.0.0.1 ;)
<eaerth> hahaha, forreal...
<eaerth> is there perhaps a xorg irc channel? ;S
<eaerth> i went to opengl but apparently it's only for app developers and one of the guys there was a jerkface.
<bioterror> :D
<eaerth> hahahahaha
<slidinghorn> lol @ jerkface...that's what my gf calls me :-P
<eaerth> hahaha nice
<eaerth> yeah i'm trying not to upset any bots with my potty mouth. ;S
<eaerth> hmmmm... what about a way of reverting maverick back to the way it was when i first installed it without losing files? ;S
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
 * seidos hears crickets chirping
<Silver_Fox_> Shh, you're talking over the crickets
<Silver_Fox_> =)
 * seidos silences himself
<shahan> How can I activate Dolphine filemanager instead of nautilus
<shahan> ?
<slidinghorn> shahan have you already installed it?
<shahan> slidinghorn: not yet
<AbhiJit> hi shahan
<shahan> AbhiJit: hello
<shahan> I am interested to set Dolphine as my filemanager
<AbhiJit> shahan, in future if you have important things to add to ibus wiki feel free to do so. you can learn the editing in #ubuntu-beginners-wiki etc
<shahan> AbhiJit: ok.. tnx
<slidinghorn> shahan:  take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<genupulas> komputes,  i am having some problem with gpg decryption
<genupulas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518124/
<genupulas> komputes, ^
<shahan> slidinghorn: I want to use Dolphine...
<slidinghorn> shahan:  that link tells you how to do it
<slidinghorn> shahan:  what is dolphine?
<shahan> slidinghorn: its a File Manager like Nautilus
<genupulas> slidinghorn,  its a file manager in kubuntu
<slidinghorn> genupulas:  that's what I thought but the "e" at the end was confusing me
<shahan> slidinghorn: its not the Dolphine ... its Thunar
<genupulas> shahan, thunar
<slidinghorn> shahan: dolphin is further down
<genupulas> shahan,  thunar means
<slidinghorn> shahan:  oh i'm sorry, i guess they haven't added the script yet....
<shahan> genupulas: its a file manager
<genupulas> shahan,  ok
<genupulas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518124/ shahan  look this please
<genupulas> shahan, i working on this form last night
<shahan> slidinghorn: Dolphine installed....
<shahan> slidinghorn: its not good..... :( I thought it would be good....
<shahan> genupulas: hmm
<slidinghorn> shahan:  now that I've looked further into it, I don't think you can change file managers that easily because nautilus manages the icons/desktop
<shahan> slidinghorn: hmm
<shahan> genupulas: sorry!! I also tried on this... but didnt go forward....
<shahan> genupulas: you can ask others.... I am sorry :(
<genupulas> shahan,  choose any one who can help me about this
<shahan> genupulas:  you can ask Mohan_chml
<eastern_gardens> Hello, I have been searching the web for a solution to adding a grammar tool to OOO writer - I have not found an easy one. I have installed all sorts of extras such as Java from the software center but I have not found anything under the title of grammar tools for English.
<genupulas> shahan,  i did that ,he is having some personal problem
<shahan> genupulas: you can ask him to find out a guy who is able to help you regarding this
<slidinghorn> genupulas:  just ask your question in the channel -- if anyone has an answer, they'll respond :)
<slidinghorn> eastern_gardens:  what add-ons did you install, and what didn't work?
<genupulas> ok ok 5 min plz
<komputes> genupulas: please follow the documentation on how to generate a GPG key here:  Ce cas de support sera fermé automatiquement dans 3 jours. Vous serez en mesure de rouvrir ce cas en postant un commentaire.
<komputes> oops sorry
<komputes> genupulas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<genupulas> komputes,  i read that already
<genupulas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518134/
<genupulas> komputes,  my problem is that
<komputes> genupulas: perhaps rajagenupula.txt is not a pgp encrypted text
<genupulas> i am leaving this
<genupulas> may i cant do it
<genupulas> komputes, ^ bye
<standforth> Cheri703: Hello.
<Cheri703> hi
<standforth> Cheri703: How's the project going?
<Cheri703> done for now
<standforth> Cool. I'm having great fun with Inkscape. Checked out a branch last night.
<Cheri703> good good
<standforth> One thing I think it needs is a splash screen.
<aveilleux> Nothing needs a splash screen.
<Cheri703> +1 aveilleux
<standforth> aveilluex, well it's always nice to know it's loading.
<hobgoblin> I like to assume things have loaded when they appear :)
<aveilleux> "Loading Inkscape" in the Panel is good enough for me
<standforth> okay then, I just like to see some pretty graphics.
<hobgoblin> different kettle of fish completely :)
 * seidos throws a pumpkin bomb at hobgoblin and runs
<hobgoblin> coward :)
<standforth> Cheri703: of course I will mainly be looking at SVG to JPEG conversion.
<Cheri703> well, thanks :)
<ehcah> Hello.  Does anyone have any experience with Cedega?
<aveilleux> ehcah: I have some; not a lot, and not recent
<ehcah> aveileux:  Is it specifically for Gaming?  Or, like "wine", can I install a Windows Based Home Design Suite software?
<slidinghorn> ehcah:  it's used to run a lot of windows programs...check out the appdb
<slidinghorn> !appdb | ehcah
<ubot2> ehcah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ehcah> slidinghorn:  My program, "Architectural Studio 5000" is not on their list.  I have it running under wine, but it is very slow.  It runs better under my Windows 7 Virtual OS.
<slidinghorn> ehcah:  some apps run better virtually than in wine...just have to find the right way to do it
<aveilleux> ehcah: I do not recommend Cedega. It is proprietary and uses outdated WINE code.
<aveilleux> ehcah: It's basically proprietary WINE.
<ehcah> slidinghorn:  is there any way to modify how wine treats my app?
<ehcah> aveilleux:  It's also $6 a month with no guarantees of working...
<aveilleux> ehcah: That too.
<ehcah> aveilleux:  If wine is running my program. Is there any way to modify wine to run it cleaner?
<slidinghorn> ehcah:  dont know...try checking out #winehq -- that's the official wine support channel
<ehcah> slidinghorn:  I asked a few times between last night and this morning.  No answers...
<aveilleux> ehcah: What version are you running? You could try updating to the dev version
<ehcah> aveilleux: 1.2.1
<aveilleux> ehcah: Try updating to 1.3.*, the development version. It might help performance a little.
<ehcah> Is that a matter of updating my sources.list to a ... nightly-build?
<aveilleux> ehcah: add the PPA, then uninstall wine1.2 and install wine1.3
<aveilleux> ehcah: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ehcah> aveilleux:  Will I have to reinstall all the windows apps I have been using?
<Galeo> Hi. I have two questions : how do I get back the top panel under Ubuntu 10.10 ? The wireless used to work on the laptop, but it doesn't even show anymore any network... What can I do ?
<aveilleux> Galeo: You removed your top panel? You can right-click on the bottom panel and click "add panel" to get a new one back
<Galeo> I got back the panel.
<aveilleux> Galeo: You'll have to re-add all the applets to it though.
 * slidinghorn yawns
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-23
<Vanaeph> Hi I am trying to setup Sickbeard with SABnzbd+ in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I keep getting errors when I try to run the SickBeard.py file. I was wondering if there is anyone in here that can help me set it up?
<slooksterpsv> Vanaeph: whats the error you get?
<Vanaeph> The error I keep getting is " ImportError: No module named _sqlite3" and the a bunch of line references.  I googled the error and rdon't really know anything about it.
<slooksterpsv> do you have python-sqlite installed?
<slooksterpsv> or rather sqlite3?
<Vanaeph> I have python 2.6.6 installed
<slooksterpsv> perfect, do you know how to open a terminal window?
<Vanaeph> yes
<slooksterpsv> ok run the following command in the terminal: sudo apt-get install sqlite3 python-sqlite
<slooksterpsv> and then try it :D
<slooksterpsv> brb
<Vanaeph> thanks :)
<Vanaeph> ok did that and the message changed a bit to : File "/home/greg/.sickbeard/SickBeard.py", line 32, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     import sqlite3
<Vanaeph>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/sqlite3/__init__.py", line 24, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     from dbapi2 import *
<Vanaeph>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/sqlite3/dbapi2.py", line 27, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     from _sqlite3 import *
<Vanaeph> ImportError: No module named _sqlite3
<Vanaeph> it looks like i need something names dbapi2.py
<slooksterpsv> sudo apt-get install python-psycopg2
<slooksterpsv> oh woops don't install the pyscopg2
<Vanaeph> ok
<Vanaeph> I got me right on the Y/N screen :)
<slooksterpsv> ok after I installed those packages I could import sqlite3 and _sqlite, are you still receiving the error message for no module named _sqlite3 then?
<Vanaeph> yes let me try and reinstall them again quick
<Vanaeph> yeah I  used the terminal command: "sudo apt-get install sqlite3 python-sqlite" and then: "python /home/greg/.sickbeard/SickBeard.py" and I still get the same error message.
<slooksterpsv> hmmm...
<Vanaeph> i'll cut and paste my last terminal commands to see if that will help
<Vanaeph> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? n
<Vanaeph> Abort.
<Vanaeph> greg@greg-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sqlite3 python-sqlite
<Vanaeph> Reading package lists... Done
<Vanaeph> Building dependency tree
<Vanaeph> Reading state information... Done
<Vanaeph> sqlite3 is already the newest version.
<Vanaeph> python-sqlite is already the newest version.
<Vanaeph> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Vanaeph>   libqt4-assistant libqt4-webkit libqtassistantclient4
<Vanaeph> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Vanaeph> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<Vanaeph> greg@greg-desktop:~$ python /home/greg/.sickbeard/SickBeard.py
<Vanaeph> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Vanaeph>   File "/home/greg/.sickbeard/SickBeard.py", line 32, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     import sqlite3
<Vanaeph>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/sqlite3/__init__.py", line 24, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     from dbapi2 import *
<Vanaeph>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/sqlite3/dbapi2.py", line 27, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     from _sqlite3 import *
<Vanaeph> ImportError: No module named _sqlite3
<Vanaeph> greg@greg-desktop:~$ python /home/greg/.sickbeard/SickBeard.py
<Vanaeph> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Vanaeph>   File "/home/greg/.sickbeard/SickBeard.py", line 32, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     import sqlite3
<Vanaeph>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/sqlite3/__init__.py", line 24, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     from dbapi2 import *
<Vanaeph>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/sqlite3/dbapi2.py", line 27, in <module>
<Vanaeph>     from _sqlite3 import *
<Vanaeph> ImportError: No module named _sqlite3
<Vanaeph> greg@greg-desktop:~$
<slooksterpsv> umm should have told you to use pastebin no worries though
<slooksterpsv> Vanaeph - try this, type in python, then type in the following: import sqlite3 <enter> import _sqlite3 <enter>
<slooksterpsv> if that fails let me know
<Vanaeph> you want me to be in the interpreter right?
<slooksterpsv> yes
<hobgoblin> Vanaeph: please use paste.ubuntu.com in future
<slooksterpsv> hobgoblin: I thought it was pastebin.ubuntu.com weird
<shadeslayer> i think you need libsqlite3-0 ... might be wrong tho
<Vanaeph> ok sorry about that
<slooksterpsv> shadeslayer: hmm dunno, I got it to work on my computer, but then again sometimes I have like 1000s of packages installed that may resolve the issues and that
<shadeslayer> slooksterpsv: yeah, works for me too, i did dpkg -l and grepped _sqlite3
<shadeslayer> rather sqlite3
<slooksterpsv> so Vaneph did those commands work in the interpreter?
<shadeslayer> ( but then i have 10.10 )
<slooksterpsv> shadeslayer: ditto
<Vanaeph> no dice
<slooksterpsv> Vanaeph: did they work in the interpreter?
<Vanaeph> it seems to me that _sqlite3 did not but the other one did
<slooksterpsv> type this into terminal: locate _sqlite3
<Vanaeph> ok
<slooksterpsv> does it find anything?
<Vanaeph> yep usr/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload/_sqlite3.so
<Vanaeph> and then another one in my python 3.1 dir
<slooksterpsv> gonna do a vm install of 10.04 and try it, is that the version you're running?
<Vanaeph> 10.04 LTS
<Vanaeph> so yes
<slooksterpsv> haha from booting from the LTS cd and running that in a python shell, it works automatically
<slooksterpsv> do you have any ppa's enabled for items like python or that
<Vanaeph> I don't know really I had this brain fart to try and  learn python so I've installed like three different versions and I'm sure I must have screwed something up along the way
<slooksterpsv> hmmm
<Vanaeph> the only ppa i have are kubuntu backports and jcfp
<Vanaeph> oops and google talk
<slooksterpsv> do this: sudo apt-get purge python-sqlite && sudo apt-get install python-sqlite
<Vanaeph> k
<Vanaeph> haha no dice
<Vanaeph> So if I were to use my live cd and try and run this it should work right?
<Vanaeph> for 10.04
<slooksterpsv> should yes
<Vanaeph> ok I just installed 10.04 on my laptop the other night I'll try and get it to work on that
<Vanaeph> thanks for your help
<Puck`> good morning everyone (:
<slooksterpsv> morning Puck`
<helloren> i am trying to install tree to a ubuntu openssh server
<helloren> so i typed in sudo apt-get install tree
<helloren> and i get
<helloren> Reading package lists... Done
<helloren> Building dependency tree
<helloren> Reading state information... Done
<helloren> E: Couldn't find package tree
<helloren> i did apt-get update and i got lots of failed hash sun mismatch
<bioterror> can you put them on pastebin
<helloren> and there are other apt's i would like to use but i can install them
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/restricted/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<bioterror> !flood
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/restricted/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<helloren> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/So
<helloren> like that?
<slooksterpsv> sounds like it's not connected to the internet
<helloren> it is
<helloren> i can get online and even look at some web pager in lynx
<helloren> and did a ssh to my schools linux computer
<slooksterpsv> run sudo apt-get update if you haven't done so already
<slooksterpsv> helloren: sorry there's one other thing we need to run before that
<helloren> what?
<helloren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518603/
<helloren> here look at this
<slooksterpsv> helloren: whats your isp?
<helloren> antietam cable in hagertown md
<helloren> hagerstown md**
<slooksterpsv> a couple of things could be happening, the server your using is overloaded or your isp is caching some of the data to where it's pulling outdated packages from your isps cache
<helloren> i have a computer that cashishs all internet data to and from the house.
<helloren> but this has never happend becouse of it. i have been useing it now for 1+ year
<slooksterpsv> helloren: can you flush that proxy's cache?
<helloren> not at this time
<helloren> ok the apt-get does work just not on the openssh server, my ubuntu desktop apt-get works just fine and i just installed both of them last night
<slooksterpsv> helloren: try apt-get clean then apt-get update
<helloren> failed hash sum mismatch
<helloren> on all files
<helloren> well URLs
<slooksterpsv> helloren: I'm going to put something in a pastebin I'd like you to run it all
<helloren> kk
<slooksterpsv> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/518610/ - this should regenerate a lot of items for apt-get, it will try and do an upgrade as well as force installations if something is stuck, etc.
<bioterror> I've never seen hash sum failures in apt-get
<helloren> so run 1 line at a time?
<slooksterpsv> yeah
<slooksterpsv> I forgot my squid was running so I'm going to do what you're doing
<slooksterpsv> well mine functions fine, so yeah... try that, if it fails I'm not sure, maybe someone else knows of someway to help
<StockHunter> who wants to help a total n00b? i changed my resolution to a setting thats too high for my laptop and now can't see anything when i log in. could someone help me through resetting it to default in term? I'm using Xubuntu
<slooksterpsv> I had this issue before StockHunter - I think I had to add the display icon to the panel then switch it to a higher res
<StockHunter> i have no clue as to how to do that
<StockHunter> like i said, total n00b
<slooksterpsv> well can you see the black bar at the top?
<StockHunter> or is there a way to make another user, then delete the old one?
<slooksterpsv> there is, through terminal (command line interface)
<helloren> slooksterpsv: well i hate openssh server ubuntu 10.4, i did all the lines and it failed. and update did not work
<StockHunter> k, 1sec i have someone else helping me now, if we can't work it then i'll ask you how to do it through terminal
<slooksterpsv> helloren: hmmm... I'm not sure what else we can try, if  you'd like I can find it in the repo's and you could run wget -c <urltothedeb> and then run a dpkg -i <onthedeb> file, only caveat is that we won't resolve dependencies if there are any
<slooksterpsv> StockHunter: alrighty, just let me know :)
<helloren> dam
<helloren> i am going to play with it for a min then go to bed it is late here
<helloren> try some more latter on thanks tho
<helloren> i learn more every day
<slooksterpsv> you're welcome,
<slooksterpsv> helloren: yup Ubuntu is a learning experience I'm still finding out new and various things
<helloren> i will be loged on but not here
<helloren> nite
<slooksterpsv> gnight
<LeMoiLib> Hello world! I'm trying to install a feature in a package and it seems as there should be some internet downloading but the proxy stoped the process requiring an authentication. this is the error message:
<LeMoiLib> Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<LeMoiLib> 2010-10-23 10:25:27 ERROR 407: Proxy Authentication Required.
<LeMoiLib> how do I resolve that?????????
<slooksterpsv> are you using a proxy server?
<LeMoiLib> It is from the command line
<slooksterpsv> ok so you've done export http_proxy=<yourproxyip> and that
<LeMoiLib> nope! what's that?
<slooksterpsv> a proxy server caches all the information on sites you access so isntead of using bandwidth and reloading the page from the internet, it just loads it from cache; with the proxy item it sounds like you have a proxy server
<LeMoiLib> I know that
<LeMoiLib> asking what's were to put the command?
<slooksterpsv> oh in terminal run: export http_proxy=<yourip>
<slooksterpsv> then try sudo apt-get....
<LeMoiLib> let me tell you line by line what I'm up to:
<LeMoiLib> wget http://dev.midnightcoding.org/redmine/attachments/download/24/gummi_0.4.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<LeMoiLib> --2010-10-23 10:25:27--  http://dev.midnightcoding.org/redmine/attachments/download/24/gummi_0.4.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<LeMoiLib> that's in the command line
<LeMoiLib> then I got
<LeMoiLib> Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<LeMoiLib> 2010-10-23 10:25:27 ERROR 407: Proxy Authentication Required.
<slooksterpsv> I'm not sure then.. weird
<LeMoiLib> but do you know how to edit the bash.bashrc file in ~/etc/
<bioterror> there's no ̃̃~/etc
<bioterror> it's /etc/
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/bash.bashrc
<LeMoiLib> hi bio! trying....
<bioterror> hi, that should work
<LeMoiLib> do I have nano install? I have gedit
<LeMoiLib> bio, I don't know how to use nano!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LeMoiLib> After editing do I just save!!!!
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> ctrl+x
<bioterror> press enter for the same file name and then y to confirm
<LeMoiLib> ok! For my problem this search says: I'm behind a proxy as well. Have you editted the file /etc/apt/apt.conf, and add your proxy settings in there.I'm behind a proxy as well. Have you editted the file /etc/apt/apt.conf, and add your proxy settings in there.
<LeMoiLib> but other says I'should rather edit the bash.bashrc
<LeMoiLib> Which one should I put the proxy setting in in your opinion???
<blackwood> Hi guys I need some help installing/using wine
<blackwood> is anybody able to assist
<blackwood> is there a dedicated channel for this type of enquiry
<LeMoiLib> Blackwood: be careful with wine, I tried that and run to a crash in my netbook
<LeMoiLib> but I installed it successfully on my desktop
<LeMoiLib> It is easy through synaptic
<shahan> want to create iso fiel from CD
<shahan> *file
<geirha> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/store/the.iso
<LeMoiLib> Hi again, I'm trying to update my packages via update manager but I'm getting the following: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 95DD78A93064E19E
<LeMoiLib> Can someone tell me what can I do?
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: do gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 3064E19E &&gpg --export --armor 3064E19E | sudo apt-key add -
<hobgoblin> see what you get then - as long as you actually trust the ppa that gives the error
<LeMoiLib> Hi hobgoblin, Is it one line in the terminal
<LeMoiLib> ?
<LeMoiLib> Hobgolin I think it works fine! no error at the command promt! What was it????
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: sorry I was afk there :) basically you added the key for the ppa to the apt system - I'm sure there is a complicated and technical description for it all - apt-key manages the keys used by apt
<LeMoiLib> No worry,thanks. Did you get that from somewhere?
<LeMoiLib> I'm installing "Ubuntu restricted extra" package but now it doesn't want to stop running how do I kill it?
<pedro3005> press CTRL + C
<pedro3005> if you're on the terminal
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: check - I bet you have a java eaula to agree with
<hobgoblin> and if you ctrl+c be ready to fix apt :)
<LeMoiLib> I'm running it from synaptic
<LeMoiLib> the connection to one site is failling
<LeMoiLib> Want to stop it
<LeMoiLib> Humm...hobgolin what that sign? My name just disappear on the terminal now the promt is: >
<LeMoiLib> This what I have after Crt+C: This will abort the operation and may leave the system in a broken state. Are you sure you want to do that?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<hobgoblin> then I'd be prepared to fix it if necessary - if it is just downloading it should be ok - but I have no idea what it is doing as I am here ;)
<hobgoblin> hello :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<LeMoiLib> ok
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: if you are installing from synaptic - what is going on in the terminal that needs ctrl+c
<LeMoiLib> nothing
<LeMoiLib> how will I fix the system after?
<hobgoblin> it'll tell you :)
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: if apt is just downloading and not actually installing then you'll be able to carry on from where you are
<LeMoiLib> The crt+c is no going through
<LeMoiLib> it keep running
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: why do you keep on about ctrl+c?
<LeMoiLib> trying to kill synaptic
<LeMoiLib> running
<hobgoblin> can you not just cancel in synaptic?
<LeMoiLib> it's not working
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: so have you actually looked for the java window anywhere - I know when I first did this years ago I got caught out by it
<LeMoiLib> the java window??? I don't see anything like that open!
<hobgoblin> check that there is not a box behind synaptic waiting for a response - to be brutally honest you say it is hung downloading something and then don't bother letting us knwo what is actually going on - I'm quite happy to help and can mind read my kids when they are too quiet - but I don't know you well enough to read yours :)
<LeMoiLib> I told right at the beginning that I'm trying to install Ubuntu restricted extra
<LeMoiLib> you must have miss it
<LeMoiLib> sorry
<hobgoblin> yep - and that is a LOT of packages - if it is stuck downloading one - which one ;) if it is one of the ms fonts that is failry common
<LeMoiLib> trying to copy it for you
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: hang on
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: if you are in synaptic - you should be able to look at the details - looks a bit like a terminal - what is the LAST line in there
<LeMoiLib> can't copy it; it a voxel.dl.sourceforge.net thing
<LeMoiLib> connecting to voxell.dl.sourceforge.net......then timed out
<LeMoiLib> and it has keep on doing that for an hour now
<tomgra>  I have been trying to install ubuntu on a 1 tb drive and it will not install. I am able to set the way I want to partition the drive and then when it starts to partition it freezes. I have use gparted, checked the drive for errors, check the iso sha1 and it passes, checked the ubuntu cd for errors and everything checks out fine. Does anyone know why I cannot install on a Seagate 1tb drive?
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: I am sure that is one of those fonts
<hobgoblin> does not synaptic let youclose it?
<LeMoiLib> No
<hobgoblin> tomgra: have you tried setting up the partitions before you install?
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: kill it from system monitor - processes
<LeMoiLib> how to get there?
<LeMoiLib> It has started all over again!!!!!!!:'(
<tomgra> Yes, I have tried setting the partitions in gparted and it still freezes.
<LeMoiLib> Ok I rebooting, what do you think! I'm afraid though; last time I tried to install wine, I reboot and my ubuntu crash. I had to reinstall all of it!
<hobgoblin> LeMoiLib: is it still not closing?
<LeMoiLib> no
<hobgoblin> you killed it in the processes tab and it still runs?
<LeMoiLib> Yes
<hobgoblin> bizarre
<LeMoiLib> Ho no,
<LeMoiLib> misunderstanding
<LeMoiLib> I asked you wehe is that
<LeMoiLib> you didn't reply
<hobgoblin> oh sorry - system monitor is in the sys admin menu - processes is one of the tabs in there
<LeMoiLib> I found it, end process but it is still runnig! Now you can say bizarre
<hobgoblin> kill it
<bioterror> kill it with BFG9000! http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<LeMoiLib> I'm rebooting. Hope it works. Thanks both!
<qmander> how do i set the default keyb layout in meerkat?
<Cheri703> system > preferences > keyboard
<Cheri703> did you find what you needed?
<duanedesign_> qmander: hello
<qmander> see, the problem is that the one at the bottom was the default
<qmander> but now somehow it doesn't work either
<qmander> and one more thing: i use a qwerty and a qwertz layout
<qmander> and when i use the qwerty in the terminal i have to press ctrl+y instead of ctrl+z
<Cheri703> if you have multiple keyboard layouts selected, you can choose one at login time (it's at the bottom of the screen before you login)
<qmander> so i was wondering if there is some straightforward terminal method to set the default?
<Cheri703> I just cleared out the others and had the one, then logged out and back in
 * Cheri703 uses the alt-gr or dead keys or whatever
<Karti> Hi all ...having trouble ftp'ing between two pcs. I am using command line and although firewall ports are open I am unable  to connect. I am only using two clients is that an issue?
<Karti> cancel, I need server software
<Karti> ta
<pjcbaseball> wanting to add my ubuntu to my home network....how?
<pjcbaseball> is there a tutorial out there?
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: I don't understand what you're trying to say... as long as you have a standard router with DHCP, it should connect just fine
<slooksterpsv> pjcbaseball: what do you mean by add it to your home network, like to connect to the internet?
<pjcbaseball> I want to be able to see the other pcs at my home and add a printer
<pjcbaseball> i connect to the web fine
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Two things, first: Are you just on standard Ubuntu?
<pjcbaseball> i want to be able to share files with the other pcs
<pjcbaseball> yes
<pjcbaseball> 1010
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Open up Computer, select "network"
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: If the other Windows machines are configured properly, they should show up in there
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Alternately, you can press Ctrl+L in the file browser, then enter "smb://<IP_Address_of_computer>" and be able to connect
<pjcbaseball> ok, did that and it says ...I see them now. Just didnt know where to look...thank you
<pjcbaseball> what about adding a networked printer?
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Depends on the brand of printer. What kind of printer is it?
<pjcbaseball> do I need to add the drivers before I can see it?
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: No.
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Please answer the question.
<pjcbaseball> its a brother
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: What model
<pjcbaseball> all in 1
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: I need a model name.
<pjcbaseball> MFC
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: MFC what
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Actually I have a better idea. What Windows version is the printer shared on?
<pjcbaseball> MFC 465 CN
<pjcbaseball> XP Home
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: open up Terminal for me, then type "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs" and hit Enter (without the quotes)
<pjcbaseball> so I'm new...terminal?
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<pjcbaseball> did it
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: You ran that command?
<pjcbaseball> so I should say "yes" and run it?
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Yes, that's what I wanted you do fo
<aveilleux> do*
<pjcbaseball> running
<pjcbaseball> looks like its done
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Okay, now open up the Printers control panel (System > Administration > Printing) and select "New"
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Then open up the pulldown (hit the little triangle) and select "Windows printer via SAMBA"
<pjcbaseball> ok
<pjcbaseball> ok, it says sending print job to printer, my printer receives data but wont print it
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Is it in your printer's spool? I don't know if you can check that in your model.
<pjcbaseball> idk
<pjcbaseball> i am going to load my printers cd into it and load those drivers
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: How? What kind of drivers?
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: That's not how drivers work in Linux.
<pjcbaseball> oh
<pjcbaseball> well it doesnt have the exact driver for my printer
<pjcbaseball> the brother cd
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Open up the print properties on the host XP machine
<pjcbaseball> my model wasnt in the list
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Look in the Jobs tool
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: See if the jobs you sent to the printer are just sitting there
<pjcbaseball> my printer still says "receiving data"...
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: How long has it been?
<pjcbaseball> i have sent 6 test pages, none went thru
<pjcbaseball> 5 minutes
<pjcbaseball> i guess closer to 15 really
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Six pages??? Geeez you're gonna back up your printer like crazy
<pjcbaseball> yeah
<pjcbaseball> well, i tried different drivers too
<pjcbaseball> since it didnt have my specific one
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: Cancel all of the jobs at the printer.
<aveilleux> pjcbaseball: I have to go, hopefully someone can pick up where I left off
<pjcbaseball> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-24
<blackwood> has anybody tried Kubuntu 10.10?
<pjcbaseball> new to 10.10
<pjcbaseball> cant load printer, any ideas?
<pjcbaseball> networked printer
<pjcbaseball> printer is connected to a diff pc running xp home
<pjcbaseball> on same network
<pedro3005> hi pjcbaseball
<pjcbaseball> says it's connected, sends data, doesnt print
<pedro3005> hmm
<pedro3005> what model is that printer?
<pjcbaseball> brother mfp 465cn
<pjcbaseball> samba doesnt have the drivers for it
<pjcbaseball> i have the disk
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4211769&postcount=4
<pjcbaseball> my printer doesnt have an ip address, its connected to the pc
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, the pc of the ip address /me thinks
<pjcbaseball> do I get the lpr and cups driver from linux?
<pedro3005> yes, I believe so
<pjcbaseball> ok, i'll go look
<seidos> if it's shared from a windows xp computer, then it will need to use samba
<seidos> unless windows xp shares printers using ipp
<seidos> which i doubt it does
<seidos> but i haven't windows xp on a home machine in a loooong time
<pjcbaseball> it is shared on a xp machine
<pjcbaseball> i cant seem to load the lpr drivers i downloaded
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, how did you download them?
<pjcbaseball> from the brother site
<pedro3005> what format is it?
<pjcbaseball> ??
<pjcbaseball> example
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, is it a laser printer?
<pjcbaseball> its a mfc, multi function
<asterismo> hi everyone
<asterismo> it's been a long time
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, do this: 'apt-cache search brother-lpr'
<pedro3005> see which fits best for your printer
<pjcbaseball> where?
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, terminal
<pedro3005> hi asterismo
<asterismo> hi pedro3005
<asterismo> i have a question
<pedro3005> ask ahead
<asterismo> gnome-terminal appears to be damaged somehow...
<pjcbaseball> OK, I found one
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, install it: 'sudo apt-get install <package>'
<asterismo> terminal size cannot be specified now... and gconf-editor size key does not work
<asterismo> it launches at a 80x24 lines size all the time
<pedro3005> hm
<pjcbaseball> for <package> do I put in the correct package?
<pedro3005> yes
<asterismo> does anyone knows what happened with gnome-terminal?
<pjcbaseball> this is what i got:
<pjcbaseball> nable to locate package Common
<pjcbaseball> E: Unable to locate package files
<pjcbaseball> E: Unable to locate package for
<pjcbaseball> E: Unable to locate package brother-lpr-drivers
<pjcbaseball> E: Unable to locate package packages
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, what command did you run?
<pjcbaseball>  sudo apt-get install brother-lpr-drivers-common - Common files for brother-lpr-drivers packages
<pedro3005> pjcbaseball, sudo apt-get install brother-lpr-drivers-common
<pedro3005> just that
<pedro3005> you don't put the description
<pjcbaseball> ok
<pjcbaseball> done
<pedro3005> I suppose you have the lpr drivers now
<pjcbaseball> i suppose, where can i go to chaeck?
<pjcbaseball> and install them?
<pedro3005> http://127.0.0.1:631
<seidos> asterismo, i have no idea.  but you could try installing terminator if you're out of ideas.  see if it has the same problem.
<pjcbaseball> now what...sorry..
<pedro3005> click "add printer"
<pedro3005> or something among those lines
<asterismo> i reinstalled gnome-terminal
<seidos> that's an idea.  worked?
<seidos> asterismo, ^
<asterismo> seidos > i remember that i was able to set terminal size in preferences dialog
<asterismo> i was trying to set a desktop background terminal
<seidos> desktop backround terminal asterismo?  i'm not sure what you mean
<asterismo> but i realised that compiz cant grab correct window title
<pjcbaseball> ok, got to the add printer and clicked it
<asterismo> you can set a terminal with no borders and no minimisation and close capabilities and have a terminal running in the background
<pjcbaseball> would it be windows printer via samba? or something else?
<asterismo> but gnome-terminal size settings in gconf are not honored
<asterismo> so why is that specified there anyway?
<seidos> it kind of reminds me of the terminal that starts up when i set up compiz stand alone
<asterismo> kind
<asterismo> im running lucid
<seidos> i'm running karmic
<seidos> lucid didn't work for me :(
<asterismo> and i can't find size specification in gnome-terminal preferences.... can you?
<seidos> maverick worked for a bit, then stopped for some reason on the live usb
<seidos> nope.  i don't use gnome-terminal.  let me open it.
<seidos> asterismo, profile preferences?
<seidos> asterismo, have you seen this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119271&highlight=gnome+terminal+size
<genupulas> i want to install masm in my ubuntu
<genupulas> am i do that?
<genupulas> ping all
<asterismo> another question...
<asterismo> hoy do i restore ubuntu-desktop PPA ?
<asterismo> i erased it by mistake from software sources and now it complains when updating repos from apt-get
<earthshade> I have a canon ip1700 but when I plug it in it days that downloading indexes failed and then the driver isn't listed among the offline drivers... What should I do?
<earthshade> *says
<earthshade>  
<dustring010> can someone tell me how to get docky to work on dual screen set up?
<dustring010> ?
<bioterror> I think it works just like OS X's dock
<bioterror> ;)
<dustring010> lol i've been having trouble b/c it wont unhide
<dustring010> it sometimes pops up on my second monitor but only for a sec and then it vanishes
<bioterror> but with OS X you wont get that menu selection to the second screen ;)
<bioterror> file, tools and settings are always in screen #1 ;)
<dustring010> i know, but it doest pop up on my first screen either
<dustring010> *doesnt
<bioterror> it doesnt work?
<dustring010> nope
<Cheri703> kthxbye
<hobgoblin> morning bioterror Cheri703
<bioterror> hi
<Cheri703> hi
<shahan> Hello
<hobgoblin> hello shahan
<shahan> hobgoblin, hi....
<shahan> hobgoblin, we can chat on #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Tom13602> Hello everyone, is it ok if i type  quite a lot of text to ask my question?
<bioterror> depends what's quite a lot
<Tom13602> like 4 paragraphs
<bioterror> if you paste something from terminal, we suggest to use pastebin
<bioterror> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tom13602> nah i dont need to paste anything from terminal
<Tom13602> A while ago i moved to chrome from firefox. I was using an extension on FF called "scrapbook" which saves the components of a webpage into a folder along with an 'index.html' file which i assume puts it all together for offline viewing. I found a way to move my pages from the 'Scrapbook' addon over into chrome by opening the "index.html" file from each page with chrome and saving it into the bookmarks bar in a folder hierarchy. Th
<bioterror> then you have to ask your question
<bioterror> rarchy. Th
<bioterror> ends in that
<Tom13602> So i restored them all back to their original places which is opt/google/chrome. (To move the scrapbook folder containing all the index files into the /opt directory in the first place i used the gksudo nautilus)
<bioterror> you gotta paste more
<Tom13602> oh sorry
<Tom13602> The problem is, i searched for all the index files and then deleted them from the search window as i opened them with chrome and saved them. I wasnt aware that deleting items from the search window meant you actually deleted the file
<Tom13602> then see above for the next bit
<hobgoblin> you have more than enough in your forum thread to rename these files - what are you having trouble with
<hobgoblin> and if it's not you in the forum thread I will get the link for you :)
<Tom13602> well the problem is the replies to the forum thread assume that all the index.html files are in the directory /opt/google/chrome but actually they aare i na folder within that called scrapbook, which is then divided into about 60 subfolders all containing index files with the webpage components
<Tom13602> Its my fault for ommitting that in the OP
<hobgoblin> :)
<Tom13602> So how do i search for all of them, rename all in a batch and do that with root permissions
<hobgoblin> so what you want to do is rename all the indexxxx.html files to index.html in all the subfolders
<Tom13602> yes exactly!
<Tom13602> they are all separated into subfolders, not in the same folder
<hobgoblin> well I am not a bash wizard but that is what you'd need to look at
<hobgoblin> there is a way to do it - but I do not play with linux enough to know what you need I'm afraid
<Tom13602> Thats ok, thank you for helping thus far :)
<Tom13602> Ill have to add extra to my thread mentioning bash perhaps
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> bash scriptin :-)
<Tom13602> Do you have any advice bio?
<bioterror> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Unix-Linux-OS-1064/Unix-shell-script-renaming-1.htm
<bioterror> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/150
<Tom13602> Thanks for the link, is that talking about the use of bash?
<hobgoblin> Tom13602: can I ask you a slightly off-topic question - how did you find this channel? Did you know about it or did my sig link in your thread bring you here - I'm forestpiskie on the forum
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<geirha> More or less everything else is junk.
<Tom13602> Oh i see, no i just saw the channel #ubuntu-beginners on the forum somewhere, not inside posts but displayed somehwere as a suggestion i htink
<Tom13602> Had no idea you replied to my thread haha
<hobgoblin> cool
<Tom13602> Think i saw you on Karamja Island...
<hobgoblin> doubt it :)
<Tom13602> Ha1 So it is true!
<Tom13602> Wasted years on that game
<hobgoblin> no - really - I doubt it - I do not nor have ever played games on computers
<Tom13602> Oh
<Tom13602> Thought your name was a reference to a particular game im too embarrased to state the name of
<Tom13602> Just reading through the bash guide posted above.  Jesus. I envy software engineers, and computer technicians of all kind. Their patience is truely admirable
<Tom13602> Maybe i dont really need those archived websites after all...
<Tom13602> God, ill just search all the index files again and go through adding them again. But perhaps i wont delete them this time.
<Tom13602> Bioterror, hobgoblin and geirha - Thank you very much for your assistance. I appreciate it :)
<polly55> hello everyone i am currently trying to install ubuntu 10.10 onyo my old laptop and am really stuck
<hobgoblin> please just ask the question and if anyone can answer they will
<polly55> no worries
<hobgoblin> :) so what is the question then ?
<polly55> when i try to install it i get stuck at the partitioning section "ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed"
<polly55> and i dont know how to proceed
<hobgoblin> polly55: are you still in the livecd install dialogue?
<polly55> yes
<hobgoblin> might be better to create the partitions outisde the installer then specify them - I have some time if you want to do that
<polly55> that would be fantastic!!!
<polly55> just tell me what to do
<hobgoblin> ok - so a few questions first then - how much ram, do you want a dualboot, is the drive empty, do you want to keep data from the drive, do you want to hibernate
<hobgoblin> polly55: ^^ while I make a cup of tea
<polly55> i do not want a dual boot, 1gig of ram, 80gig hard drive,  no need to keep data from the hard drive, not sure about the  hibernate
<hobgoblin> polly55: ok  - so cancel the install and open the partition editor in the sys admin menu - also please open a terminal from the apps accessories menu then run this command    sudo fdisk -l    (that is a lower case L) and paste all that you get from that to paste.ubuntu.com - put a name in the name box - hit the paste button and tell us the url you get
<polly55> the command doesnt seem to do anything
<polly55> oh wait got it
<polly55> the name is Matthew and the URL is paste.ubuntu.com/519185
<hobgoblin> mmm - so you already have the partitions
<hobgoblin> none of which are sdb so I wonder why you got "partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed"
<polly55> im not sure should i try installing it again??
<hobgoblin> well if you have the partitions we can use them to install to without creating new ones - or do you already have an install somewhere?
<hobgoblin> does the machine already have an install?
<polly55> what do you mean?
<hobgoblin> nvm - read you wrong - start the installer - once you get the partition options choose advanced/manual or whatever it is called currently
<hobgoblin> I just want to check that you have only one drive in this machine and that you have nothing on it you need to keep :)
<polly55> theres nothing i need to keep
<hobgoblin> polly55: when you get to the partition part - ping me
<hobgoblin> ok - you can ping me in here by using my nick :)
<hobgoblin> pick the sda1 partition then at the bottom - pick edit partition
<polly55> hobgoblin ok
<hobgoblin> in the new window in the use as drop down ext3 or ext4 and in the mountpoint drop down pick /
<polly55> change?
<polly55> ok
<hobgoblin> possibly - I do not know what has changed in the installer - I tend to do it on remote control
<polly55> do i format the position
<hobgoblin> once you have done that - accept the changes and you should get back to the first window
<hobgoblin> you can format it
<hobgoblin> once we have done this remind me to talk to you about format in the edit partition thingy
<polly55> ok cool what next
<hobgoblin> if you are back at the window with the partitions - then forward and complete the install options
<polly55> same fail message
<hobgoblin> sigh - ok cancel and go to sys admin partition editor
<polly55> sorry
<hobgoblin> once it is open right click on the swap partition - sda5 and turn off swap
<hobgoblin> it's ok :)
<polly55> ok
<hobgoblin> once that is done right click on the swap and delete - then apply - then right click the other 2 and delete them as well - once applied you should have all unallocated space
<polly55> yep done
<hobgoblin> ok - right click - New - ext4 then for size do either 9347 cylinders or 78Gb
<hobgoblin> then right click the remaining space and New - linux-swap
<hobgoblin> apply and wait for it to complete
<polly55> it will only let me do 74 and says there is no more remaining space
<hobgoblin> ok - do it the other way round - create 2Gb of swap and then ext4 whatever is leftover
<hobgoblin> if it is complaining possibly there is something wrong with the drive
<polly55> ok
<hobgoblin> all done?
<polly55> yep
<hobgoblin> k - close gparted and start the installer again  - same as last time except it will be a slightly different partition number - sda2 possibly
<hobgoblin> do the use as ext4 and mountpoint as before - no need to format though
<polly55> wait no it freaked out
<hobgoblin> partition editor did?
<polly55> yeah
<hobgoblin> errors are there ?
<polly55> i accidently closed it
<polly55> i suck at this
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> start again then :)
<polly55> it wont seem to open
<hobgoblin> give it a chance - don't forget you are running it on RAM
<polly55> true
<hobgoblin> if it really won't then you should be able to kill it in the sys - admin - sys monitor processes tab - it's called gparted
<polly55> its not in there
<hobgoblin> try starting it again then
<hobgoblin> if push comes to shove reboot the livecd :)
<polly55> restarting now
<hobgoblin> while you do that and recreate the partitions and start the installer again I am afk for while - I'll be back in 30 or so
<polly55> no worries thanks for the help
<hobgoblin> back
<polly55> sweet ive had some succeess
<polly55> its coying files as we speak
<hobgoblin> excellent - good luck with it then :) I shall wander off for lunch now
<polly55> haha lunch im nearly for bed
<polly55> thanks for your help its been fantastic
<hobgoblin> you're welcome :)
<ibuclaw> heh
<ibuclaw> polly55 - coincidence?!?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> running memtest
<kristian-aalborg> it surpassed 100% in "pass"?
<kristian-aalborg> this means that it ran one test and is starting over?
<zeroseven0183> Hi kristian-aalborg: If it's 100% then it means it passed
<zeroseven0183> You can quit the memtest by pressing Esc
<kristian-aalborg> I couldn't actually... had to press power button
<kristian-aalborg> ran it via grub
<kristian-aalborg> kernel       /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ibuclaw> kristian-aalborg, why do you think that memory is corrupt? :-)
<kristian-aalborg> the box is acting weird, so I'm checking that ram and hdd is ok
<sulekha> Is it possible to forward windows applications to linux machines via xming & putty ?
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/ncV8rX0F
<kristian-aalborg> this is the output of sudo bonnie -u kristian
<kristian-aalborg> can someone help me decipher? ;)
<Sanky> Hello, how would a bash script to download a file every hour look like?  I got the wget and sleep part, but I'm not sure how to do the loop, or name the filename using the date.
<Puck`> Sanky: make cron run the file each hour
<Puck`> other than that, if the filename is the same each time it is downloaded, just do an mv, and look up the date-time bash variable
<Sanky> That almost seems like too much work to bother :P
<Puck`> it should be quite simple, do you have the wget command?
<Sanky> Well, yeah
<Sanky> I kinda wanted it to run in a terminal so that I can kill it off whenever I want
<Puck`> well you can remove it from cron, that'd be easier i'd say
<Puck`> crontab -e
<Puck`> and you have all your jobs running
<Puck`> or look at this: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#ss7.3
<Puck`> you can use the while function
<|GoLTaR|> hi
<|GoLTaR|> i need some help... if anybody can help me :) i have vps... and i want to make vhost ... i try to google some tutorial for that , but no luck :( can somebody help me? :)
<stlsaint> |GoLTaR|: vhosting :D
<stlsaint> i would love to but i must leave shortly so the best i can do is help for a brief minute
<stlsaint> |GoLTaR|: i too use vps, what are you trying to do with vhost?
<stlsaint> |GoLTaR|: alrighty i assume you figured it out
<stlsaint> l8ers folks
<shahan> Any body familiar with the Maverick Meerkat new option "Install Release"
<shahan> its on System>Administration>Install Release
<shahan> hmm... Just figured it out... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417296
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<smeag0l> hello Silver_Fox_
<suprengr> Silver_Fox_: hi
<eugenepimenov> hello everybody
<eugenepimenov> i have an install question, can anybody help?
<hobgoblin> can try
<eugenepimenov> k, here goes.
<eugenepimenov> i have a laptop with a failed internal HDD (dropped)
<eugenepimenov> and i want to install 10.10 onto an external HDD
<eugenepimenov> to boot from
<hobgoblin> have you tried?
<eugenepimenov> yes. problem is, when i boot the install from the DVD drive in the laptop it returns a failure from (1 sec)
<eugenepimenov> grub, apparently
<eugenepimenov> ergo, the purple load screen with the logo shows up
<eugenepimenov> after which it takes me to the command line
<eugenepimenov> with the following messages prior to it
<eugenepimenov> cannot mount /dev/loop0
<eugenepimenov> worker [248] returned with an unexpected error with status 0x0100
<eugenepimenov> and that's pretty much it
<hobgoblin> eugenepimenov: have you checked the md5sum of the download against the hash and checked the integrity of the burnt cd?
<hobgoblin> and what did you burn it onto ?
<eugenepimenov> plain 8x DVD, md5sum was correct.
<hobgoblin> did you get as far as the iso's boot menu? or did it die before then
<eugenepimenov> before then
<eugenepimenov> i'm going to try and reburn the image
<eugenepimenov> maybe that's the problem
<hobgoblin> do it as slowly as you can
<eugenepimenov> ok, will do.
<hobgoblin> possibly - what are you burning it in?
<eugenepimenov> disk utility
<eugenepimenov> (mac)
<hobgoblin> does it give you the option to check the burn - I would do so if posssible
<eugenepimenov> yes it does, ok will set to check
<hobgoblin> and of course there is also the possibilitty that the dvd drive is damaged as wll
<eugenepimenov> as in, something wrong with the laser ?
<hobgoblin> could be - if it got dropped and dmagaed the hdd I would wonder about an apparent dvd fail
<eugenepimenov> perhaps
<eugenepimenov> mac returns burn fail
<eugenepimenov> seemingly
<hobgoblin> if it still fails you could try an usb install if the laptop will boot from usb - but I've no experience personally
<eugenepimenov> funny thing is
<eugenepimenov> previous one burned...
<eugenepimenov> could i use another laptop to "install" onto the exHDD and then migrate it to the cripple laptop?
<eugenepimenov> sorry for the drop
<hobgoblin> eugenepimenov: you might manage to do it - if it did fail to boot though it would be a grub error and then you would need a livecd
<eugenepimenov> livecd?
<hobgoblin> the iso you are attempting to boot with - or on a usb
<eugenepimenov> oh ok
<eugenepimenov> i guess i'll try through this laptop
<eugenepimenov> here's hoping i don't tear down my HDD in the process
<eugenepimenov> bbl
<hobgoblin> hang on
<eugenepimenov> still here
<hobgoblin> if you install to the external on a different machine - make sure that you install grub to the external and not whatever you have it plugged into
<hobgoblin> or that machine will not boot if the external is not plugged in
<hobgoblin> I think :)
<eugenepimenov> how do i specify it to install grub onto the external?
<hobgoblin> eugenepimenov: there should be an advanced option somewhere roundabout the partiioning stage - you can change where grub installs there. You will need to make sure you are installing it to the correct one.
<eugenepimenov> ok thx i'll check
<slooksterpsv> I have to manually run my rules in evolution on each email, it doesn't do it automatically why?
<bioterror> slooksterpsv, thunderbird aint that better ;)
<slooksterpsv> I may have to do thunderbird, but I love evolution :(
<slooksterpsv> tbird + lightning + other addons :(
<slooksterpsv> bye bye evolution :( I'll sorely miss you
<kristian-aalborg> "fsck died with exit status 8" = dead hdd?
<nlsthzn> slooksterpsv, Pretty sure there must be a solution out there, so if you love Evolution hold on, you might figure it out yet!
<Mjiig> slooksterpsv: just in case there isn't a solution, what is it about evolution you love so much? maybe there's a way of getting it in thunderbird
<zkriesse> Evolution is to cloggy...thunderbird is better
<bioterror> slooksterpsv, bye bye evolution and thunderbird, welcome Alpine! ;D
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: from having a quick read, it could be your kernel is poorly. I've never seen the error, but it may be worth re-installing the kernel before you give up.
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 has a copy of it, I cannot recall where I put it on the tutorial area of the main forum :\
<slooksterpsv> ggrrr :( thunderbird won't install lightning it's not compatible :( different email client now :(
<slooksterpsv> I had to do Zimbra 2.0 :P
<TheProf> Hello.  I hope everyone is doing well. I have what may be a simple question:  I'm moving about 100 users from my old Fedora server to my new Ubuntu server.  I've tarred up, gzipped, copied across, and untarred the /home/* directories.  What is the best way to recreate the users on the new machine so they have the same passwords as the old one and also have the correct permissions for the copied-over directories plea
<TheProf> se?
<Decaniuis> Hey.
<Decaniuis> Is there some smart way to convert my OS from Kubuntu to lubuntu?
<aveilleux> TheProf: I believe copying the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files should do it, but don't take my word for it until you do some more research
<nlsthzn> Decaniuis, You can install LXDE from the Software Center and when you log in change the session to LXDE...
<Mjiig> aveilleux: i don't think that will take care of it
<Mjiig> i believe they number user accounts from different starting points
<scotty_> hello.
<scotty_> new to ubuntu .. having problems with the software center.. I also have"  Malformed line 49 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" Can anyone help??
<aveilleux> scotty_: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<aveilleux> !pastebin | scotty_
<scotty_> standby
<ubot2> scotty_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scotty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519410/
<aveilleux> scotty_: Delete the last line
<aveilleux> scotty_: Also remove the line above it
<aveilleux> scotty_: That's not how you add PPAs
<scotty_> thank you. worked perfect..
<bromic94> hey all
<bioterror> hi
<thewrathjr> clear
<thewrathjr> hey i need some help
<thewrathjr> i have to come up with 50 "variables or factors that could cause create or contribute to a technology system disaster" i have abotu 25
<thewrathjr> i need some help coming up with some more
<thewrathjr> anyone have any good ideas
<thewrathjr> ?
<thewrathjr> wats new guys?
<n8ofsp8ds> heys my mouse wont stop freezing after a couple seconds on the live cd and hdd
<n8ofsp8ds> i cant figure it out
<n8ofsp8ds> it just happen randomly
<n8ofsp8ds> anybody
<n8ofsp8ds>  aveilleux  my mouse wont stop freezing after a couple seconds on the live cd and hdd
<aveilleux> why ping me, in particular?
<n8ofsp8ds> ah b/c your usually answer
<n8ofsp8ds> and have actual answer
<Phrea> sorry to be so obvious, but have you tried another mouse?
<n8ofsp8ds> yep
<Phrea> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> same result
<n8ofsp8ds> i update my bios
<n8ofsp8ds> i think that might be the problem
<Phrea> could be, can you revert back to an older bios version?
<n8ofsp8ds> but i cant downgrade to the version that it was working
<Phrea> ah
<Phrea> :\
<n8ofsp8ds> ubuntu works in the vitural box
<n8ofsp8ds> the mouse i mean
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> I can't help you any further, sorry
<n8ofsp8ds> thanks anyways
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-17
<philipballew> can I make mailto links open in gmail?
<bioterror> you're the one with ubuntu host ;)
<bioterror> ps. your question does not make a point
<bioterror> if I click mailto:fooo@fooo.com it will tell xdg to use mail client
<bioterror> and if you've configured your mail client to use gmail user preferences, why not
<bioterror> but your browser does not automatically go to gmail.com, log in and do all the magic for you
<bioterror> my evolution has gmail configured and when I click mailto: -link on webpage, it will use gmail
<philipballew> bioterror, what do you mean i have a ubuntu host?
<philipballew> :)
<philipballew> yeah. i know i'd have to configure it. I just dont wanna have evloution. I uninstalled it\
<Snicksie> philipballew, he means your mask :)
<Snicksie> * [philipballew] (~philipbal@ubuntu/member/philipballew): philip ballew
<philipballew> ah, yes! that
<philipballew> they gave that to me!!!
<Snicksie> nice :p
<Snicksie> i don't have one :p
<M0hi> OT = #ubuntu-neginners-team ;)
<philipballew> you should become a ubuntu member
<M0hi> err beginners*
<philipballew> M0hi, OT?
<philipballew> Its late at night :)
<philipballew> well, actually not everywhere, my bad
<s-fox> Hello.
<robb_> hello
<obarthelemy> Hi. I'm having problems with access rights when mounting an external USB drive. Only root seems to be able to work on it. I've been fumbling for hours in /etc/fstab, I can't seem to get it right.
<obarthelemy> there's 2 partitions on the drive: an ntfs one, and an ext4
<geirha> Which one are you having trouble with?
<obarthelemy> the ext4 one for sure, let me test the ntfs on too
<geirha> Is the ext4 newly created?
<obarthelemy> it's got some stuff in it already
<obarthelemy> the NTFS on is fine
<geirha> Are you using it on multiple computers?
<obarthelemy> yes, i'll share it via samba
<geirha> Ok, but you always connect it (via USB) to the one computer?
<obarthelemy> chown tells me it's owned by root, group root, and RWX, R-X, R-X
<obarthelemy> yes
<obarthelemy> yes it will be connected mostly to that one
<geirha> sudo chown -R "$USER:" /path/to/mount/point   # will make you the owner of the filesystem and all the files it contains.
<obarthelemy> hey ! it worked !
<obarthelemy> thank you so much, I was going crazy
<obarthelemy> even works writing to it from the network :-)
<obarthelemy> Have a nice day !
<geirha> There's one thing though
<geirha> The files on that filesystem are now owned by the uid of your user.
<geirha> When you connect it to another machine, the files will be owned by whichever user has that uid on that system.
<geirha> So you'll want to make sure your user has the same uid on all systems you intend to connect it to.
<coalwater> any ideas how to upgrade using my usb without restarting, i forgot the iso at home :D i don't want to use the internet
<bioterror> what?
<coalwater> i  have an oneric image on my usb, when i tried booting it wanted to do a new installation, or install alongside, but i want to upgrade
<bioterror> is there a real reason for not to use do-release-upgrade for example?
<coalwater> well, let's say the internet is kinda limited right now and i don't want to take up all the bw
<coalwater> sry internet dc'd :s
<bioterror> mount that iso image and use it as a source then
<bioterror> deb file:// and so
<coalwater> the problem is that i don't have an iso, i have a bootable usb
<bioterror> what's the difference?
<bioterror> you have .deb's there too, right?
<coalwater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/710793/
<coalwater> this is the ls
<bioterror> coalwater, http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ how it differs from that?
<coalwater> ok so what do i need to do
<bioterror> !sources.list
<ubot2> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<geirha> coalwater: The desktop iso contains only a few packages, mainly drivers. The alternative iso contains packages though.
<coalwater> geirha: i think i'll just wait a it and do a normal online update, this is turning to be harder than i care to care about right now :D too much work to do today lol
<coalwater> thanks anyway :)
<AlexForce22> hi beginners
<AlexForce22> INFO
<coalwater> hi AlexForce22
<AlexForce22> hi
<AlexForce22> wat version Ubuntu u guys have
<coalwater> idk, depending on each person, most would probably have 11.10, and 11.04 and 10.04
<coalwater> or* not and :D
<AlexForce22> wat you guys think about 11.10.
<coalwater> i personally like it
<coalwater> i have it at home, but didn't upgrade my work pc yet
<AlexForce22> i will not be updating as yet.
<AlexForce22> LIST
<AlexForce22> so wats the topic guys
<coalwater> um
<coalwater> bye
<AlexDevilLX> ikonia: Are you here
<AlexForce22> hi guys
<coalwater> hi again AlexForce22
<AlexForce22> so wat u guys usually do in here
<coalwater> this is a support channel, for helping people who have questions, offtopic chats are on #ubuntu-beginners-team
<AlexForce22> oh thats nice. so in the mean time, jus wanna say that ubuntu is awesome.
<coalwater> well glad that you like it lol
<AlexForce22> another think are you a developer
<coalwater> AlexForce22: actually i am
<AlexForce22> thats nice.. how man years now
<coalwater> AlexForce22: i don't really remmember, but my first program was like 8 years ago or something in college
<coalwater> or my first coding experience
<AlexForce22> ok... i am lookingg for a place to learn about ubuntu coding standard..
<rkessel> hey tried to install update of 11.10 and it hung for 8 hours. Then I did a clean install and it still hung up
<holstein> rkessel: when you say 'hung-up' what do you mean?
<holstein> did you try it live?
<coalwater> AlexForce22: u could check the dev pages on the wikis
<holstein> its a really nice, and easy troubleshooting step to just try the operating systems like
<holstein> live**
<rkessel> message "waiting for processes to end" preceded by 3 dots
<rkessel> on terminal screen and did nothing more
<holstein> rkessel: what process?
<holstein> how does it run live?
<rkessel> same thing it installs to a point and then it just waits. I'm seriously thinking of a new distro
<holstein> think what you want
<holstein> rkessel: how does it run live?
<holstein> do you get to the desktop?
<rkessel> yes it never boots
<holstein> rkessel: well, thats what we should look at
<holstein> thats how the install will go too
<holstein> rkessel: im going to guess its something to do with your graphics card
<holstein> this is probably something that will come up with other distro's too, so solving it here on buntu will help you where ever you end up
<holstein> rkessel: i would try hitting shift at the first load, and try passing the 'nomodeset' option
<rkessel> i have nomodeset?
<holstein> rkessel: you have already done that?
<holstein> i dont know what you mean by 'i have no modeset?'
<holstein> you mean, you are surprised that that option exists? or you have already implemented it?
<rkessel> supprised
<rkessel> suprised!
<holstein> you should try some settings like that til you get to the desktop *live*
<rkessel> i need to understand when installing no such option arrives. I have a dual boot with windows
<holstein> rkessel: right, when its first booting
<holstein> it = the live installer disc
<holstein> you'll see a little icon down at the bottom
<holstein> thats when you *should* be able to hit the shift key
<holstein> there, you should be presented with the older looking interface
<holstein> select language and whatever..
<holstein> you'll see options at the bottom (F2, F3, F4 whatever)
<holstein> i think its under F4, maybe F6
<holstein> the 'nomodeset' option, as well as others
<rkessel> i think i know what you mean now
<rkessel> thank you
<holstein> you can try that... you migh also be able to google "ubuntu my graphics card model" and learn something helpful
<rkessel> i have an NVIDIA card. it works well with windows but not ubuntu
<holstein> sure
<holstein> things work well with whatever the vendors support
<holstein> you should let nvidia know you are having issues with it in linux
<rkessel> no I will stay with windows
<holstein> stay where ever you like
<holstein> im just saying, ubuntu/linux doesnt support *any* hardare
<holstein> just like windows
<holstein> support is provided by vendors
<holstein> or, reverse engineering (for linux)
<holstein> which is not easy AFAIK
<holstein> you say 'it works well in windows but not ubuntu'
<holstein> but that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntu supports what it can
<holstein> just like windows does
<rkessel> i'm afraid ubuntu is out
<holstein> rkessel: im not
<holstein> do what you like
<holstein> im just telling you whats going on
<holstein> so you know
<holstein> and you dont say 'ubuntu doesnt support my hardware'
<holstein> when, its nvidia that is not giving you support, or allowing ubuntu to provide you with support
<holstein> nividia is providing the support you are taking advantage of in windows
<rkessel> I've been using that's a bunch of crap. I have been using this machine with ubuntu for 5 years and have been having all kinds of problems with 11.0 installation. I think i will go back to an old release
<holstein> im running 10.04 right now
<holstein> thats the LTS
<holstein> LTS = long term support
<holstein> i plan on running it til 12.04 releases, although i maintain testing installs of the other versions
<rkessel> i guess that's the best solution because narwhale sucks
<holstein> rkessel: oneiric is the current release... 11.10
<holstein> lots of folks work really hard on all those releases though
<holstein> to provide them for us
<holstein> if you are having issues, the best thing to do for you, and others with that hardware, is to file bugs, and follow up
<rkessel> i can't oneiric to work and that is my problem i was working with narwhale and can't work with oneiric
<holstein> saying 'it sucks' is a strong opinion you are entitled to, but know that some of those folks that work hard on these releases are probably here
<rkessel> I have been working with linux since the 80's no problem
<holstein> OK, then you understand how it works, volunteering ones time for a project like this, and how to properly file bugs
<rkessel> i'm venting now and find that there is no help for this. I'm sorry
<rkessel> good bye
<holstein> rkessel: there is though
<bobweaver> I have a konsole question I am playing with /usr/share/applications right now and am trying to set up a menu and also icons and commands to start this is where I am having trouble  I have a welcome screen in .bashrc and I run konsole --workdir <name of dir> --hold -e "<command>"   is there a way to drop the hold after say 2 sec? This would be awesome because It would be a great work around for the welcomescreen in .bashrc
<bioterror> !wait
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bioterror> daaamn
<geirha> bobweaver: What does --hold do?
<bioterror> bobweaver, man wait
<bobweaver> stop the screen
<geirha> bioterror: You mean sleep...
<bioterror> what sleep?
<bobweaver> I tred sleep also
<bobweaver> nothing
<geirha> wait waits for jobs
<bobweaver> crashes program because of welcome screen
<bobweaver> thanks
<geirha> I don't understand what "stop the screen" means
<bioterror> honestly
<bobweaver> geirha:   konsole --help-all
<bioterror> why you want to start a terminal program and have "ascii" welcome screen
<bobweaver> welcome screen is more about calender and weather
<bioterror> !conky
<ubot2> Factoid 'conky' not found
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> use conky for that ;)
<bobweaver> also I wrote the bash rc and the weather program
<bobweaver> so attached
<bobweaver> :>)
<bioterror> internet is full of conky guides and things
<bioterror> that will be shown on top of your wallpaper
<bioterror> better than terminal
<bobweaver> I also have conky installed
<bobweaver> and love it
<bobweaver> but I also love it in the terminal and there is always a work around in the open source scence or that is what I heard
 * bobweaver looks at wait 
<geirha> bobweaver: What should happen after two seconds? the terminal should close or the shell prompt should appear?
<bobweaver> the command should be exacuded
<bobweaver> to avoid the welcome screen
<bobweaver> as it is now it release command but then the welcome screen takes over
<geirha> bashrc won't be sourced for a non-interactive shell
<geirha> Anyway, I'm afraid I still don't understand :/
<bobweaver> I allmost have it :>)
<geirha> do tell :)
<bobweaver> konsole --workdir /opt/enumeration/routing/0trace/ -e '/bin/bash -lc "cd /opt/enumeration/routing/0trace/;sleep -5;./0trace.sh;bash"'
<bobweaver> that is what I have came up with so far
<bobweaver> but sleep is not working
<bobweaver> neither is ./0trace.sh
<geirha> sleep 5, not -5
<Caspase3> What does loading a wireless module with sudo modprobe [module] nohwcrypt=1 do?
<bobweaver> girha I tried sitll nothing I even took welcome screen away and still nothing <- but that makes me feel good I am on my way
<geirha> Caspase3: Don't know. The documentation of that particular module should explain what it will do when nohwcrypt=1 is passed to it.
<geirha> bobweaver: What do you mean by nothing?
<bobweaver> it dont help any
<geirha> bobweaver: replace the ;bash at the end with ;read;bash
<geirha> read will wait for you to hit enter
<bobweaver> will do thaks
<bobweaver> thanks
<geirha> before it runs the next command
<bobweaver> omg I am so close
<bobweaver> read;bash smae thing
<bobweaver> smae *
<bobweaver> argh
<bobweaver> same *
 * bobweaver has fat fingers :>) 
<bobweaver> \0/
<bobweaver> thanks you guys are all rockstars in my eyes !
<bioterror> we are junkies in your eyes :(
<bobweaver> lol bioterror
<bobweaver> thanks not what I meant :>)
<AlexForce22> 				thanks for the support today. Contact you another time
 * AlexForce22 leaving
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-18
<Marine1> need assistance I can't have more than 1 application playing music or the other one whether it's the internet or desktop application.
<Marine1> if vlc is playing then i don't hear any sound coming from youtube
<holstein> hmm
<Marine1> or vica versa
<holstein> why would you want to do that anyway..
 * holstein testing...
<Marine1> somwtimes switching back and forth
<Marine1> holstein: but that shoudn't matter
<Marine1> holstein: i should be able to play both at the same time
<Marine1> holstein: any suggestion?
<holstein> well, i cant play both
<holstein> i would suggest not playing both at the same time
<holstein> i cant imagine why you would want to
<holstein> but, you should be able to
<holstein> lets try something other than VLC
<Marine1> holstein: im have even movie player same results
<holstein> Marine1: yeah, i understand
<Marine1> holstein: o.k.?
<holstein> give me a mintue
<holstein> and ill make 2 things play
<holstein> and tell you how i did it
<Marine1> holstein: i din't have this problem in 10.10
<holstein> well, im in 10.04
<Marine1> holstein: i'm 11.10
<holstein> i dont know
<holstein> i dont do that
<holstein> i just play files
<holstein> im more of a content creator though
<Marine1> holstein: :>)
<holstein> its never come up for me...
<holstein> anyways... i'll get it working
<Marine1> holstein: i can play vlc and movie player at the same time but if i open the browser with either one of them playing i have to close them out in order to get the sound playing..
<holstein> OH... that makes sense then
<holstein> thats going to be a flash thing
<Marine1> holstein: what to do ?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> dont play something in the browser at the same time as you are playing something elsewhere
<holstein> actually, i cant get an ogg to play in the browser (chromium) while a file is playing in audacious
<Marine1> holstein: you said it's a flash thing so is there something that can be done to modify that.
<holstein> so, that does *not* support the flash theory
<holstein> Marine1: im still looking
<holstein> Marine1: let me say, im personally not motivated to learn whats going on
<holstein> i would suggest going to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i asked there a minute ago, and so far, no response
<holstein> i think most folks are going to say, stop one of them, and play the other
<Marine1> holstein: good enough i'll go the the main ubuntu chanel
<holstein> not sure whats up with priority on browser audio
<holstein> Marine1: ?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> i say, go to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> no one'll know in the main ubuntu channel either
<Marine1> holstein: let me try that
<holstein> know/care
<Marine1> holstein: one thing i noticied is that my adobe flash player keeps crashing in ff
<holstein> sure
<holstein> flash is awful
<Marine1> holstein: it just stated the adobe flash plugi has crashed send crash report
<holstein> sure, but where are you sending it?
<holstein> to ubuntu?
<holstein> they cant do anything
<holstein> its not there code
<holstein> their*
<Marine1> on daily motion the video just crashed not on youtube
<holstein> right... flash is not good
<Marine1> holstein: i just clicked on it to send the report not sure where it would be going hopefully to adboe
<holstein> i can make an ogg play in the browser while youtube is playing
<holstein> Marine1: ?
<holstein> it doesnt
<holstein> it goes to ubuntu, and they cant fix it
<Marine1> holstein: ok
<holstein> adobe doesnt care, or it would work properly right now ;)
<holstein> anyways...
<holstein> i have a file playing with youtube
<Marine1> holstein: #opensourcemusicians are you sure they  have the answers to that
<holstein> play the mp3 or ogg in the browser
<holstein> Marine1: ?
<holstein> no, you just have to go ask and see
<holstein> thats what we do there though
<Marine1> holstein: opensource musicians doesn't sound like a help chanel
<holstein> anyways, theres a work-around
<holstein> Marine1: ?
<Marine1> holstein: lol
<Marine1> holstein: ?
<holstein> you dont have to join the channel,im just telling you where you'll get an answer
<Marine1> holstein: good enough
<Marine1> holstein: do you know the work around
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> Marine1: you play the audio file, mp3 or whatever, in the browser
<holstein> thats how far i have made it
<holstein> i can play an audio file in the browser along with a youtube vid
<holstein> i can pause them, or whatever
<holstein> and they both play together
<holstein> i'll come up with something better though
<Marine1> holstein: i'm playing a youtube video now but when i open a mp3 with vlc no sound comes out of it
<holstein> Marine1: right
<holstein> you open the MP3 file in the browser as well
<Marine1> holstein: i can see it playing but no sound I have to close out ff in order for it to play
<holstein> so that both things are being played in the browser
<holstein> by FF
<holstein> the youtube vid is playing in FF
<holstein> and the mp3 is too
<holstein> both
<Marine1> holstein: how do i get an mp3 on my hd to play in the browser?
<holstein> Marine1: you can literally drag mp3's over into FF
<Marine1> holstein: i jst wnet to my music folder and right clicked on a file to open in ff which it did but the sound is frozen there
<holstein> file:///path/to/file.mp3
<Marine1> holstein: i have a new tab open with the song loaded but it's frozen
<Marine1> holstein: Error running gnome-open '/path/to/file.mp3'
<Marine1> Process returned error code 256
<holstein> Marine1: lol
<holstein> the path to your audio file
<Marine1> holstein: yeah i just tried to open in ff and the file will not play
<holstein> maybe you should just go with plan A
<holstein> stop the file, play youtube
<holstein> stop youtube, play the file
<holstein> i can get a file and youtube playing in chromium
<holstein> but not in FF
<holstein> and this has literally never come up for me in years
<holstein> and im not sure im going to need it anytime soon ;)
<Marine1> holstein: yes but like I said earlier i have to close out either one to get the other to play that is the main problem!!!
<holstein> Marine1: right
<holstein> you can file a bug
<holstein> let me see if theres one you can add yourself too
<Marine1> holstein: next question
<Marine1> holstein: where is the preferred applications menu in gnome shell
<Marine1> holstein: to lauch a specific application
<holstein> Marine1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796132
<holstein> Marine1: im not using gnome shell
<holstein> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118422
<Marine1> holstein:  that is a good link though let me read through that
<holstein> ^ implies that under 'system information' you shoud find that
<holstein> should*
<Marine1> holstein: got it thnaks for that one
<Marine1> holstein:  i'm going to read that other link
<holstein> Marine1: im getting a response in that channel i suggested you join
<Marine1> holstein: now your cooking with oil!!
<Marine1> holstein: well you have been
<Marine1> holstein: :-D
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/183917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 183917 in pulseaudio "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound (dup-of: 198453)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 198453 in pulseaudio "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [Medium,Fix released]
<holstein> Marine1: this is the suggestion from the other channel
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#Firefox.2BAC8-Flash_and_PulseAudio
<Marine1> holstein: i'm looking in to this now.. :libflashsupport
<Marine1> holstein:  that might help the flash problem
<holstein> Marine1: didnt seem to help me
<holstein> although, i do think its plausible that FF is unaware of pulse as the default sound device or whatever
<holstein> im out of steam though, and crashing... good luck
<holstein> i say, choose your battles... and GN
<Marine1> holstein: thanks bud got some of the issues solved
<philipballew> can i read kindle bought books on Ubuntu
<truepurple> In order to (re)add flash player properly, do I need to install anything called "partner repo"?
<bioterror> enable partner repository
<bioterror> and install flashplayer-installer, if I recall right
<truepurple> what is partner repository, and what happens if it isn't enabled?
<bioterror> you cant fetch packages from it ;)
<bioterror> !repositories
<ubot2> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<truepurple> That doesn't tell me what you are talking about or what happens if it is not enabled when I install flash player
<bioterror> nothing happens if it's not enabled, right?
<M0hi> truepurple: If you do not enable it and download it manually fron the untrusted sites, then your maching might get attacks. Its is always advised to add the repository and the partener respositories and install from there
<truepurple> I installed it from the software center, but if it is not enabled, will that cause problems?
<M0hi> If you are istalling from the software center, then it is already enabled =]
<truepurple> But that doesn't make sense with what I was told earlier
<truepurple> I was having trouble with my flash player, I was told to remove it, enable "partner repo" and and then do some stuff to reinstall flash player
<M0hi> I think you are pointed to try another flash player from the parten repo. Now what you did is, just re-installation of the same flash player
<truepurple> If this partner repo was necessary to install flash player in the first place, then it wouldn't make sense to install or enable it to reinstall flash player, so did "ActionParsnip" give me bad information?
<truepurple> um... I downloaded it from software center, and the graphics not updating problem with flash went away, perhaps because it was a newer version, though at least once it froze up for no reason
<truepurple> M0hi, so what do I need to do to try this "different flash player" using partner repo?
<M0hi> truepurple: I am not sure about what is suggested to you. :[
<obarthelemy> hi. I'm trying to set hthe variable TTYNUMBER in a script with the line
<obarthelemy> TTYNUMBER= tty |sed -e "S:/dev/::"
<obarthelemy> but it prints the result instead of putting in in TTYNUMBER
<M0hi> !sed
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<M0hi> err wait. Not that
<M0hi> obarthelemy: I am not sure. Try ##sed
<truepurple> M0hi, is there a way to use this repo thing to try a different flash player then the one I downloaded from software center without touching it?
<coalwater> hm, ubot2 is drunk :D jk
<M0hi> Now your flash player is working fine right?
<truepurple> no
<M0hi> coalwater: :P
<M0hi> ah!
<truepurple> M0hi, the graphics tear problem went away, but its already frozen once from clicking a flash button within a game
<M0hi> You are using 32 bit flash player?
<truepurple> I don't know, its what was listed in software center, only one, how do I check?
<M0hi> Firefox site has a solution I believe. I can't do much help. I am @ work
<truepurple> my ubuntu is 64bit though
<M0hi> coalwater: c an you help?
<truepurple> gah, the graphics tear problem happened again slightly
<truepurple> yeah its still there, just not as bad
<coalwater> help with what?
<coalwater> sry was afk for a sec
<coalwater> o flash tearing?
<coalwater> i have that too :D
<coalwater> some games, but not all falsh
<coalwater> youtube works fine for example
<coalwater> i never cared about fixing it
<coalwater> i tried the adobe.com version and the repository versions, both have the same problem
<coalwater> M0hi: i think we should ask someone to fix ubot2
<truepurple> Well this is a new problem for me, how long has it been a problem for you, coalwater?
<coalwater> i don't know, i used to use flash 11 since it was still in adobe labs, so i dont know if 10.3 was stable or not
<truepurple> coalwater, I say tear, but the screen doesn't update like it should all the time, I have to scroll it off and back or go to another window
<truepurple> When was that?
<coalwater> i know what you mean, i see it on fb games
<truepurple> How long ago did you use flash 11?
<truepurple> fb?
<coalwater> facebook
<coalwater> like a pop up layer goes away but it's still showing, or comes up but still not fully appearing
<truepurple> How long has this been a problem for you coalwater?
<coalwater> do u have nvidia?
<truepurple> No radeon
<coalwater> few months, like i say the problem doesn't appear  in all flash
<coalwater> i had it since i started to play the game
<coalwater> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu/
<coalwater> i found this, might help
<truepurple> That is a problem I have too, but something completely different from my flash player problems
<coalwater> hm let me test if that fixes it
<truepurple> and like I said, I use AMD radeon
<truepurple> 6850
<coalwater> i know, but the option about sync to vblank should be in there too
<coalwater> anyway, it didn't fix it :D
<truepurple> I don't know about that, but looking in catalyst, I see a tear free option, lets see if it works, that won't help my flash player problems though, I am sure
<truepurple> coalwater, I enabled that tear free option, I don't know if it is working since the videos themselves show black now :p
<coalwater> hah
<coalwater> o  wait
<coalwater> i had that problem before
<coalwater> too
<coalwater> :D
<coalwater> but not anymore
<coalwater> do u use firefox ?
<truepurple> yes
<coalwater> open the addon's tab, and then go to plugins
<truepurple> i am talking about video using totem video player from a downloaded video file though
<truepurple> coalwater,
<coalwater> o
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> i thought flash players
<coalwater> check totem settings then i guess
<truepurple> Speaking of, I can only use totem, all the other video players play without sound
<coalwater> i use vlc
<truepurple> Plays without sound
<coalwater> hm
<truepurple> Another problem, the menu screen is wonky when it is in front of the video image
<coalwater> check the sound settings, u might have muted the app alone
<truepurple> with totem, I can see those menu options if I pause the video, with the rest, not even that works
<truepurple> Its like the video image is being forced to the forefront, even at the cost of the videoplayers own menu options
<coalwater> that's weird lol
<truepurple> I mean I can sort of see what my cursor is over, it flickers alot though and is very hard to read
<truepurple> Similarly, if I have the video up and switch to another window, the video image forces itself through the other window
<truepurple> I have to pause and minimize the video window to switch over and view another window/tab properly
<coalwater> u know, i saw that before on skype
<coalwater> video just pops up every thing
<truepurple> coalwater, and no, sound is not muted
<coalwater> even if there's a different app over it
<truepurple> And it does seem to look better on like VLC :(
<truepurple> So coalwater, can you help me with any of this?
<truepurple> Could there be a sound codex connected to totem but not to the other players?
<truepurple> coalwater, is there such a thing as sound codex's?
<truepurple> LOL, this is really weird
<truepurple> With tearfree on, I can't see the image normally with the viewer, but when I switch to another tab, it pushes through like normal
<truepurple> I can't see the video directly, but can see it indirectly, WTH
<truepurple> hmm, but it doesn't play right like that
<coalwater> u could try !sound
<coalwater> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<coalwater> though ur problem is with a certain app only not on the whole system, so i'm not really sure about that
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello Bodhi
<pip__> Hi, does anybody know if there's likely to be a fix for the realtek LAN driver problem anytime soon/
<pip__> ?, even
<portable123> hi al
<portable123> anyone here?
<portable123> ???????
<mscout2004__> Is this where I can get back into helping with debugging ubuntu
<bioterror> at least learning and getting into community
<bodhizazen> mscout2004__: this channel is more for support, but either here or -team
<bodhizazen> there are some on -team who can guide you , sort of depends on what you want to do
<Niya> I'm thinking of getting an iphone, but am worried I will have trouble performing updates and such with it inside of Ubuntu, so I wanted to see if some people have experience doing this? (If it's as simple as using iTunes in Wine or more complex)
<philipballew> well Niya I know itunes and wine will most likely not work
<Niya> Yeah.
<Niya> Okay, thank you.
<philipballew> Niya, but
<philipballew> you can still get working in linux i would imagine
<Niya> It's more that I'm looking for someone who has and uses it with Ubuntu, because my biggest concern is how to apply updates.
<Niya> I found guides for how to sync music, photos, etc...  But they don't explain the upgrade process.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-19
<duanedesign> Niya: /3
<duanedesign> oops
<bnmorgan> having an error after first reboot trying to get my monitors to un-mirror
<tabaxter_> A quick query. If I am mid-distribution upgrade, is it possible to hibernate my computer without completely screwing the process? I need to have the computer powered down in the next ten minutes in order for an electrician to work on the property.
<pleia2> tabaxter_: there isn't really a safe way to do that, no (unless you're still in just the download phase)
<tabaxter_> pleia2: I'm not, unfortunately. Thanks. is there a way that is more likely to result in a usable system?
<pleia2> tabaxter_: not really, in the middle of an upgrade lots of things will be half configured and such :\
<pleia2> it may not be bootable if you shut it down in the middle
<tabaxter_> pleia2: If I do break it, would I be able to do an upgrade with a live CD to fix it?
<pleia2> hard to say, doubtful
<pleia2> you may be able to debug what is wrong with a livecd and bring the system back up so you can complete the upgrade, but even that is dicey
<pleia2> and if things really go bad you can use the livecd to make a backup of your data at least so you can reinstall
<tabaxter_> most of my valuable data is in dropbox/ubuntuone, so I'm not too concerned there. the big problem is my printer, etc. config and a number of apps which I'd have to reinstall and reconfigure.
<tabaxter_> Do you know if I can stop it once it has reached the cleaning up stage?
<tabaxter_> pleia2
<pleia2> tabaxter_: stopping it any time in the upgrade process is risky (sorry, I'm at work, can't reply immediately)
<tabaxter_> pleia2: no, that's okay. I wasn't intending to be pushy. I was just making sure it gave  an alert and you didn't think I hadn't replied. Thanks heaps. I'll just have to try to keep him occupied on other needless tasks for a while.
<M0hi> bodhizazen: /j -team
<bodhizazen> good lord, 87
<M0hi> bodhizazen: Congrats and have a nice time with the list :P
<soulf> Hi, does anybody here happen to use the search-app (similar to gnome-do) synapse? If so; in order for synapse to find anything in a certain music folder I always have to have opened a files from the folder previously, do you know if there's a way to tell synapse to index several folders without having to open a file in them?
<M0hi> Kewl
<shivaram_mamindl> Hello all
<M0hi> Hi
<shivaram_mamindl> hi Mohi..
<shivaram_mamindl> how r u#
<coalwater> is there a way to limit the bandwidth globally on the whole computer, i want to do an upgrade but at the same time i don't want my pc to eat up the whole bandwidth while doing so
<geirha> Chew on the internet cable
<geirha> I'm not sure how. ##networking might know of some software you can use to achieve that.
<ppcblaster> tried to install skype, didn't launch, trying to reinstall getting"Breaks existing package 'skype' conflict: skype ( )"
<ppcblaster> think I tried to install 32 instead of 64
<bobweaver> Hi there I was wondering if some one could help me with using sed
<geirha> bobweaver: Sure.
<bobweaver> under /usr/share/applications/bob    I have a bunch of files
<bobweaver> which is good
<bobweaver> but how do I use sed to change all the gnome-terminal | konsole ?
<bobweaver> changing out words with sed :>)
<geirha> Change gnome-terminal or konsole to what?
<coalwater> can't u just replace with nano ?
<bobweaver> gnome-terminal to konsole
<geirha> Well, for editing files I generally prefer to use a file editor, not sed.
<bobweaver> there are 700 + so using nano
<geirha> for file in /usr/share/applications/bob/*; do printf '%s\n' 'g/gnome-terminal/s//konsole/g' w | ed -s "$file"; done
<Riviera> What's bob?
<bobweaver> Riviera: thats my name
<Riviera> Nice to meet you, Bob.
<bobweaver> :>)
<bobweaver> you too
<Riviera> You have a directory with your name in /usr/share/applications?
<coalwater> in nano u can do a ctrl+w to find, then ctrl+r to replace, then write the word to use, then the word to replace, then shift +A to replace all, just saying lol
<Riviera> What does that do there?
<coalwater> o u mean u have 700+ files, not occrences?
<bobweaver> let me show you guys  ls  /usr/share/application/bob
<Riviera> thanks
<coalwater> i hope ur planning to use pastebin
<coalwater> lol
<Riviera> And I hope you did not miss geirha's solution to your problem.
<coalwater> i really need to read sed's man
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713227/
<geirha> coalwater: /topic ##sed
<geirha> coalwater: The sedintro there is quite nice.
<coalwater> ok ty
<bobweaver> as you can see I have been using nano but there is just so many
<Riviera> Hm, but what is that?
<geirha> You can put desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications btw
<bobweaver> I also need to change all the things that say bob into opt
<Riviera> Shouldn't files like these be stored in ~/.local/share/applications?
<bobweaver> ??
<bobweaver> /ect/.local.share/applications
<bobweaver> /ect/.local/share/applications
<geirha> You generally shouldn't modify anything under /usr, except for /usr/local
<coalwater>  /topic ##sed
<bobweaver> geirha: wjy not ?
<coalwater> woops lol
<geirha> Your homedir is /ect?
<bobweaver> no
<geirha> bobweaver: To stay out of the way of the package manager
<bobweaver> if I want to change for good(after using remastersys) I have to change in thouse files
<geirha> I see
<bobweaver> early here I just put the cup of coffee under the coffee pot and he coffee pot in the microwave I think that I should drink some coffee before going any further :>)
<bodhizazen> 'lo Lorizean
<SuicideSheep> i try install ubuntu on my laptop but its say bootmgr is missing, what i need to do??
<holstein> SuicideSheep: seems like you dont have a boot manager
<holstein> SuicideSheep: talk about your setup... dualbooting, whatever... what you used to install
<holstein> when i google 'ubuntu bootmgr missing' i get to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829456 which might be helpful
<SuicideSheep> but i have windows on my laptop
<SuicideSheep> so i have boot manager for sure
<holstein> the windows boot loader wont boot anything but windows AFAIK
<SuicideSheep> so how i can boot linux
<holstein> SuicideSheep: lots of ways... hte default is that GRUB is installed when you install
<holstein> SuicideSheep: you are wanting to dual boot some version of ubuntu with some version of windows?
<holstein> what versions?
<SuicideSheep> yes
<SuicideSheep> win 7
<holstein> and how are you trying to install said version of ubuntu? USB? a live CD?
<SuicideSheep> ubuntu 11 04
<SuicideSheep> usb
<holstein> SuicideSheep: ubuntu 11.10 is out now as well
<holstein> FYI
<SuicideSheep> ok
<SuicideSheep> but if i cant install 11 04
<holstein> SuicideSheep: if it were my machine, i would boot a live CD, and i would look at the hard drive... i would want to see the windows partition, and the linux partition/partitions
<SuicideSheep> i cant 11 10 too
<holstein> then, if all is looking as expected, and its just GRUB that is missing, i would use
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<SuicideSheep> i did not install linux yet
<holstein> to reinstall grub using that live CD
<SuicideSheep> becouse i cant
<holstein> SuicideSheep: you'll need to elaborate on why you cant
<holstein> if you are getting that error when booting the USB installation stick you made, then...
<holstein> i suggest using unetbootin
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> that *always* works for me, where the other tools occasionally fail
<SuicideSheep> i used him
<holstein> i would suggest formating the USB stick as well
<holstein> and, you can also confirm the downloaded iso image has no errors
<SuicideSheep> i tryed make usb bootable with cmd and with programs
<SuicideSheep> but all say bootmgr is missing
<ameer-ahmad> SuicedeSheep, I think you should your Win 7 recovery CD again to fix the problem., :D
<SuicideSheep> win 7 works normaly
<holstein> SuicideSheep: right.. so *now* you format the USB stick, and try wht unetbootin
<holstein> with*
<holstein> SuicideSheep: have you tried that?
<SuicideSheep> i tryed 10 min ago
<holstein> formatting the usb stick?
<holstein> then creating with unetbootin?
<holstein> SuicideSheep: did you confirm the downloaded iso image is not corrupt as well?
<holstein> ameer-ahmad: the computer is not broken, thats what i first though when i read the post
<SuicideSheep> i tryed install ubuntu and openSUSE both bootmgr miss
<holstein> its the USB stick thats not booting
<SuicideSheep> usb and cd
<holstein> SuicideSheep: right, but did you actually confirm the downloaded images?
<holstein> that is a constant in your scenario, your internet connection that you use to download the images (or so i am assuming)
<SuicideSheep> yes i did
<holstein> SuicideSheep: so, on your machine, it wont boot USB or CD, correct?
<holstein> have you tried something more simple, like a gparted live CD?
<holstein> have you checked *all* the settings in your bios?
<holstein> SuicideSheep: what machine is it? maybe we can google around about that specific model and learn something helpful
<SuicideSheep> hp
<SuicideSheep> envy
<ameer-ahmad> SuicideSheep, I think this would have help you solve the problem, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ss/bootorderchange.htm
<holstein> SuicideSheep: same again?
<SuicideSheep> yes
<holstein> you mean, a gparted live CD gives the same error?
<holstein> what is the same again?
<holstein> 11.10?
<holstein> the only constant i can see here is that machine unfortunately
<holstein> is there something in the bios that locks that feature down?
<SuicideSheep> idk
<SuicideSheep> i tryed install ubuntu inside windows
<SuicideSheep> but i get some eror
<holstein> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-systems-and/Booting-Ubuntu-10-10-LiveUSB-on-Envy-15/td-p/470921
<SuicideSheep> win32 or something like this
<ameer-ahmad> SuicideSheep, you means by wubi install?
<SuicideSheep> yes
<holstein> SuicideSheep: if it wont boot *any* live CD's, then this is not an ubuntu issue... i think you'll save some time going ahead and researching why that particular machine wont boot USB or CD
<SuicideSheep> i will now try install it with wubi
<SuicideSheep> ubuntu 11 10
<holstein> SuicideSheep: ?
<holstein> i thougth wubi fails as well?
<SuicideSheep> and if i get the error i will ss and send here
<SuicideSheep> 11 04
<SuicideSheep> but i didnt try 11 10
<holstein> your machine is not booting live media, that is the issue
<ameer-ahmad> I never try install ubuntus with wubi installation methode in my life.,
<holstein> ive used wubi before
<holstein> SuicideSheep: mabye this is some corporate machine? something you got from that environment? with something added to 'lock down' booting other installation media?
<ameer-ahmad> All I've done is that Live CD/ liveusb
<SuicideSheep> hmm
<SuicideSheep> this windows are hp edition
<SuicideSheep> so...
<SuicideSheep> maybe they block other os
<holstein> it could be something that got added after the fact
<jesper_> LF help. fresh ubuntu 11.10 logged in and my desctop is gone. all i see is a gray line on top of screen with the text arkive and so on
<holstein> if it were my machine, i would take the hard drive out, and mess with it til it boots a live CD
<SuicideSheep> the problem is that i am not home
<holstein> jesper_: how did it boot live? any graphics problems? have you used linux on that machine in the past?
<SuicideSheep> i need linux for college
<holstein> SuicideSheep: run it in virtualbox
<jesper_> holstein: ye i have had ubuntu earlier just wanted a fresh install
<SuicideSheep> i think i will need
<SuicideSheep> but that will be my last option
<holstein> SuicideSheep: i could be wrong, but this will tell you exactly what the issue is... take the hard drive out temporarily
<holstein> then, you'll know that its the machine/bios
<deej1976> SuicideSheep: can you get into the bios on your HP E
<holstein> jesper_: i would also take that machine, and see what it takes to get to the desktop with a live CD... nomodeset, or whatever 'safe graphics' options
<holstein> you can always add a custom xorg.conf file at that point too, assuming you need that
<jesper_> holstein: why? i think it can be some problems with the ati driver i installed from amd.com
<holstein> jesper_: yup, thats what im thinking as well... graphics driver issues
<SuicideSheep> yes i can
<jesper_> holstein: is there a command to remove it in terminal?
<holstein> jesper_: there should be a readme file in the downloaded pacakge
<holstein> i usually just use the one in the repos whenever possible
<holstein> good luck guys, i gotta run :)
<SuicideSheep> bb
<SuicideSheep> tnx
<jesper_> can i install the repo driver in terminal?
<deej1976> SuicideSheep: Can you change the boot order under the advanced tab?
<bobweaver> cprofitt: hi do you know sed well ?
<cprofitt> I do not
<cprofitt> Dr. Anderson does though
<SuicideSheep> yes i can
<SuicideSheep> i put usb on first place
<bobweaver> Thanks cprofitt
<bobweaver> cprofitt: he is the one that did the regex talk ?
<cprofitt> yes
<ameer-ahmad> SuicideSheep, goog luck.,
<SuicideSheep> hehe
<SuicideSheep> someone here
<nlsthzn> ... only us sheep ...
<SuicideSheep> deej is not here?
<ameer-ahmad> what's up guys?
<SuicideSheep> ameer
<SuicideSheep> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/unledgn.jpg/
<SuicideSheep> this i get when i try install with wubi
<ameer-ahmad> I've no experience working on wubi
<ameer-ahmad> SuicideSheep, you should try this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<SuicideSheep> bootmgr missing
<SuicideSheep> tryed before
<ameer-ahmad> I've just finished putting simplelinux on my flash drive and I'm going to reboot now!
<holstein> SuicideSheep: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115811.0
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/468664 for you to join
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 468664 in wubi "Installation fail on Windows 7" [Medium,Confirmed]
<holstein> i think you have 2 unrelated issues going on personally
<holstein> i think if you took the hard drive out, you'd still have that live CD/USB error, and i think something with that windows install is making wubi fail
<SuicideSheep> i get this eror when i try instal ubuntu with wubi http://pastebin.com/RLDCUPST
<holstein> SuicideSheep: you mind to put that here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> says pastebin is 'under heavy load'
<SuicideSheep> i uploaded now
<SuicideSheep> but
<SuicideSheep> how will they connect me
<holstein> they?
<holstein> ubuntupaste is like pastebin, you paste in what you want, and give me the link
<SuicideSheep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713387/
<holstein> SuicideSheep: right, thats the same error you had before
<holstein> command=C:\Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe /set {27ad149c-0c19-11e0-93b2-f9dc21d699f8} device partition=L:
<holstein> could be because you are installing to drive L: ?
<holstein> i forget where mu wubi install was
<SuicideSheep> but i dont want install linux on the same partition like windows
<SuicideSheep> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<SuicideSheep> this?
<jesper_> how do i fix this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/skrmbild20111019184216.png/
<wisevoyager> bb everyone! :D
<coalwater> SELECT * FROM content WHERE content_id IN (5,6,42,8), how can i force the return to be with the same ordering
<coalwater> the return comes sorted by content_id
<Snicksie> hm, i guess add " ORDER BY column_name" and "DESC" or "ASC" behind it :p
<Snicksie> @ coalwater
<coalwater> i want the ordering = 5,6,42,8
<coalwater> like i entered it
<coalwater> ok anyway, i just did a swap after the select, bad hack code lol
<geirha> You'd need a separate table for the ordering
<Russ_> i have a question if anyone can help me?  im trying to install ubuntu but keep getting an I/O error when booting from the CD
<Russ_> im trying to do a dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu (same hard drive)
<bioterror> that happens
<bioterror> you're not first one to report I/O errors with 11.10
<Russ_> is there a work around or should i go to an older version?
<bioterror> hmm
<geirha> bioterror: Even when burning at low speed?
<bioterror> yes
<bodhi_zazen> Russ_: did you check the md5 sum of the iso and CD ?
<geirha> Weird. Maybe a bug with the iso's cd drivers.
<Russ_> honestly not sure what md5 even is
<bodhi_zazen> Russ_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<geirha> Russ_: Do you have a usb stick >= 2GiB?
<bodhi_zazen> First step when someone has a problem booting the cd/iso should always be to check the md5sum, saves a lot of headaches =)
<Russ_> yeah
<Russ_> im reading that link right now and i will check it, should i check the .iso or just disk im trying to boot from?
<bioterror> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65946/errno-5-input-output-error-while-installing-11-10
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> it has disappeared
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/245794
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 245794 in base-installer "[Errno 5] Input/Output Error during Live CD Installation " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<geirha> Russ_: Checking the md5sum of the iso is quicker, and given that bug, testing the CD probably won't help much.
<geirha> If the md5sum of the iso checks out, apply the iso on a usb stick and install from that.
<Russ_> ok testing iso now but md5 sum stopped responding will post back in a min
<Russ_> there diffrent
<Russ_> was it just a download problem of the iso? redownload and try with USB?
<geirha> You're comparing with one of these? http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS
<Russ_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<geirha> That page hasn't been updated with 11.10 hashes :/
<Russ_> there the same with your link
<Russ_> so im going to try and install on a flash drive and try taht way
<Russ_> thank you for your help!
<geirha> The instructions for putting the iso on a usb stick is on the download page
<Russ_> ok
<throstur> I'm trying to do killall but the processes just restart!
<duanedesign> theunsureguy: \
<duanedesign> oops
<fosburg> how do you install fonts into the linux OS
<Unit193> fosburg: Still looking for Mac?
<fosburg> thats correct---have a bunch of postscript
<Unit193> ubot2: info t1utils
<ubot2> Unit193: t1utils (source: t1utils): Collection of simple Type 1 font manipulation programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36-1 (maverick), package size 97 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Unit193> t1unmac might be what you're looking for (In that package)
<fosburg> I'm a user of apps but not to computer smart. 'tlutils' I assume that is a utility app?
<Unit193> Yes, you use synaptic package manager to install
<fosburg> ok,  my mac is dead and I know have ubuntu os on an old pc.  tuutils or tlumac--what should I use
<Unit193> fosburg: I'm on a crappy connection right now, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313769
<fosburg> thanks--i'll give it a shot!!!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-20
<ubuntu__> I cant get my printer to print. I have booted from the Ubuntu CD, added the printer. It's model was recognized and I specified parallel port instead of HPLIP since it is connected to a parallel port. The Print Test Page command sends a job to the queue but nothing comes out.  In the queue the job is listed as 'processing'. Should I have specified the HPLIP instead of a parallel port?
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: if it was recognized you shouldn't have needed to change anything AFAIK...
<ubuntu__> ok. I'll re-add and accept the default for HPLIP.
<nlsthzn> Then again it has been a long time since I heard of a printer connecting via a paralel port
<ubuntu__> Now when I click Add there is no listing for my printer, just a request for a URI which I've no idea what that is.
<nlsthzn> That is typically needed for networked printers if I am not mistaken...
<ubuntu__> this is connected directly to my computer
<nlsthzn> I was finding it strange that your printer would be detected via lpt... I don't think that is possible...
<nlsthzn> maybe hold on for someone with a bit more savvy in these matters to come to your aid
<ubuntu__> is there a forum area specifically for hardware recognition problems?
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<ubuntu__> where is the firewall in Ubuntu?
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: easiest why is in terminal "sudo ufw enable" ... there is a man page for ufw too you can read... and there is also a graphical front-end for it (but the name escapes me now)
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: Gufw
<ubuntu__> I have no idea what you are talking about
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: Ubuntu uses ufw (uncomplicated firewall) per default.
<russ_> anyone know anything about playonlinux?
<nlsthzn> you can enable it via terminal by using the command "sudo ufw enable" and entering your password
<ubuntu__> ok, so it has a firewall.  What is a man page?
<russ_> main page i think
<russ_> website
<ubuntu__> where is the terminal?
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: in terminal you can type "man ufw" and it will display information on the command "ufw"
<russ_> cntrl+alt+T
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: you can do this for jusy about any command in linux to get more information on it ... man stands for manual if I am not mistaken...
<russ_> oh sorry im pretty new to this OS myself didnt mean to give bad info
<ubuntu__> russ, that was helpful.  I think i'm looking at the terminal now.
<nlsthzn> russ_: no worries... I am very much a newby myself
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: cool :) now in the terminal type "sudo ufw enable"
<russ_> just actually got it installed erlier today and been "playing around" since.... never really used anything but window OS
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: sudo is to run it as "root (administrator) and then ufw enable turns on ufw
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: when entering your password nothing will appear to happen... just type it in and press enter
<ubuntu__> no request for password
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: strange... did you get any other message?
<ubuntu__> says... firewall active and enabled on system startup.
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: well mission accomplished then as far as the firewall is concerned :) ...
<nlsthzn> ubuntu__: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ubuntu__> I think that does it for me for now.. thanks for your help, both of you.  I'm running 11.10. Just downloaded the CD iso today.
<nlsthzn> Ah ok... cool, enjoy it
<ubuntu__> good night
<russ_> anyone play call of duty via "playonlinux"?
<nlsthzn> russ_: no sorry... I have gotten some games to work though...
<aviandroid> how do you register your nickname
<aviandroid> do you have to do that for each ubuntu channel you enter
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: you only have to regsiter with freenode once and it will be valid for all channels hosted by them
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: so you would use /msg NickServ register <nick>
<aviandroid> oh okay it said i needed to enter a channel
<aviandroid>  Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<aviandroid> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: sorry about that
<aviandroid> no problem
<aviandroid> appreciate the help
<nlsthzn> np
<aviandroid> so I enter REGISTER
<aviandroid> then password and email without < > characters
<nlsthzn> yes... drop the < and >
<nlsthzn> /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<Unit193> Note: Bar and beer are not good passwords
<aviandroid> No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<aviandroid> no luck got that
<aviandroid> sorry for being such a n00b
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: I can't remember struggling this much and I am still a noob :p
<Unit193> And I just failed hard...
<Unit193> sorry aviandroid
<nlsthzn> you did start off with /msg Nickserv right
<aviandroid> well you probably have more experience than you realize
<aviandroid> no sorry
<nlsthzn>  /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<nlsthzn> ;)
<Unit193> Just type /msg nickserv register thisismypass and@my.email
<aviandroid> awesome thanks you guys
<aviandroid> that was painful wasnt it
<Unit193> This might help later/too http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: no worries all is well that ends well...
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: for more fun with IRC you can use /msg NickServ help (and find more goodies)
<aviandroid> useful link Unit193 much appreciated
<aviandroid> awesome thank nlsthzn
<aviandroid> *thanks
 * nlsthzn gives Unit193 two thumbs up :D
<Unit193> nlsthzn: You did all the wokrrk, congrats
<aviandroid> and a pat on the back for the both of you
<nlsthzn> Wait... this was work?!
<nlsthzn> :p
<aviandroid> do you guys find xchat to best the best gui based irc client for ubuntu
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: I use Xchat... does what I need very well...
<Unit193> I'm not that fond of it, but go with ^^
<aviandroid> okay that is what i went with
 * nlsthzn was waiting for Unit193 to say something like that :p
<aviandroid> unit193 do you use something like irssi
<Unit193> aviandroid: No, not something like it, I use irssi ;)
<aviandroid> got it
<aviandroid> maybe someday but not anytime soon for me obviously
<Unit193> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat
<Unit193> Those help pages are pure awesome
<aviandroid> definitely pure awesome
<aviandroid> bookmarked
<aviandroid> nlzthzn unit193 can you guys recommend any websites for ubuntu software reviews and download
<aviandroid> also news too
<Unit193> I like WebUpd8 for some news types
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: pro tip... start typing a name and then hit tab for autocomplete (easier to get my name right :p)
<nlsthzn> omgubuntu.co.uk
<Unit193> ^^ Too fanboi for me though ;)
<Unit193> nlsthzn: Take him to alt chan?
<aviandroid> Unit193, nlsthzn my apologies
<aviandroid> thanks for the tip
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: no worries... now I can see you pinging me too
 * nlsthzn is a fan and also a "boy"
<Unit193> aviandroid: Why don't you join us on #ubuntu-beginners-team
<aviandroid> oh okay so every time you use that function it pings you
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: a great place to learn more about Ubuntu and to help out is ubuntuforums.org
<aviandroid> what exactly is that Unit193
<nlsthzn> yes, adding a name alerts the user
<aviandroid> i will certainly check it out i do appreciate your patience
<Unit193> That's the channel for offtopic talking :)
<aviandroid> learning all kinds of stuff here
<aviandroid> nlsthzn, i will check out those forums like you mentioned
<nlsthzn> Sweet... hope to see you aroudn there then :)
<aviandroid> Unit193, i will also check out that channel too
<aviandroid> yeah for sure
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: btw, you might want to add your nickserv password to Xchat to auto identify yourself...
<nlsthzn> else you have to do it everytime you log in ...
<nlsthzn>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: ^^
<aviandroid> nlsthzn, where is that located exactly in xchat
<aviandroid> is it under settings
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: if I was @ home I could tell you exactly... it is the same place you select which server to connect to...
<aviandroid> got it
 * Unit193 waits for him to identify
<aviandroid> thanks i now know exactly where it is at
<AScannerDarkly> ok, total newb question. I know that I shouldn't just go sudo-ing strange PPA's all willy nilly into my system, but I mean, how wary do I really need to be of non-approved packages, etc?
<AScannerDarkly> It seems like blogs and many help pages recommend adding all these unapproved PPAs, and I've tried to avoid it, but some of the software is pretty interesting.
<russ_> maybe someone can help me?  i installed ubuntu as dual boot with win 7 but the install never asked where i wanted to save.    i had my main c:\ drive with windows but i am not sure how to get to where i can see where this OS is installed, or maybe partition more of my drive to give me more space with ubuntu
<nlsthzn> AScannerDarkly: I am not sure... how weary are you off loosing all your data or having all your information stolen?
<AScannerDarkly> pretty wary.
<Unit193> AScannerDarkly: You can try it in a VM too if you wish ;)
<AScannerDarkly> Stick with strictly Ubuntu PPAs? Can I trust some of the others, like mediabuntu, etc
<AScannerDarkly> And for that matter, how can I uninstall an app/PPA if I decide it was a bad idea to install?
<nlsthzn> AScannerDarkly: I have added PPA's before... but there is always risk...
<Unit193> As that ppa is listed in the help pages, should be fine
<Unit193> !ppapurge
<ubot2> Factoid 'ppapurge' not found
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubot2> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AScannerDarkly> hey, helpful as could be! Thanks!
<nlsthzn> aviandroid: you can identify yourself now with your password to see if it works
<AScannerDarkly> is ppa-purge apt-gettable?
<AScannerDarkly> belay that.
<AScannerDarkly> :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<AScannerDarkly> I have to say, apt-get is the best thing since sliced bread.
<Unit193> ^^
<AScannerDarkly> I've toyed with linux for years, always installing and removing. I'm proud to say I'm 100% window$ free now.
<AScannerDarkly> that and now that I understand basic scripting somewhat....it's all so clear now.
<aviandroid> that makes two of us AScannerDarkly
<AScannerDarkly> freaking a....Stallman was a geniiiiiioous.
<AScannerDarkly> anyhow, thanks for the tip. I installed a PPA I think I shouldn't have. This should take care of it. How do I remove the offending program though?
<aviandroid> windows free and loving it
<AScannerDarkly> I honestly have no idea how to remove a program that isn't in the Application manager.
<AScannerDarkly> :|
<aviandroid> AScannerDarkly, i am assuming through SoftwareCentre
<AScannerDarkly> like, if I installed a tarball, made it, etc....
<aviandroid> sorry that is over my head i will leave it to the pros from here
<Unit193> AScannerDarkly: Should be a README with unstall ideas
<AScannerDarkly> RTFM. You're likely right.
<AScannerDarkly> I tend to pick brains when they are handy.
<AScannerDarkly> but yes. I will. Ok, last newbie question, how do I get around in the man pages?
<AScannerDarkly> kind of lost there.
<Unit193> Needing a pro? Hope nlsthzn gets back then...
<Unit193> man PACKAGE
<Unit193> AScannerDarkly: Open a terminal and type   man apt-get   ?
<AScannerDarkly> but leik, how do I page down and page up, I cannot figure out how to make the man pages scroll...I know I'm likely somewhat retarded.
<AScannerDarkly> if it says, "1/65", how do I get to 2/65, etc?
 * AScannerDarkly hears sound of people smacking foreheads in linux shame
<Unit193> Down arrow and page down
<AScannerDarkly> I tried that.
<AScannerDarkly> maybe it's my keyboard?
<AScannerDarkly> oh well. I'll check the man man.
<AScannerDarkly> night all.
<nlsthzn> Could have tried man man I guess :)
<nlsthzn> Unit193: Your the only pro in here at the moment it seems ;)
<Russ_> can i use NTFS with ubuntu?
<Unit193> Seems it's not using less
<Unit193> Russ_: Yep, it's called cifs
<Russ_> or is it FAT32
<Unit193> Woops, cancel that
<Unit193> Russ_: What do you mean, as the partition FOR Ubuntu?
<Russ_> trying to format a partition on my hard drive to use with ubuntu but i dont know how to with ubuntu so im doing in windows
<Unit193> Just leave it as "free space", Ubuntu will use EXT4 for it (and some for swap)
<Russ_> so leave unalocated?
<Unit193> Yep
<Russ_> when doing a dual boot with windows Ubuntu creats 2 partitions/.
<Russ_> ?
<Unit193> !partition
<ubot2> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Unit193> Yes it will
<Russ_> ok just making sure thats what happened there, file system is still pretty foreign in ubunto
<urlin2u> Russ_, do yuou have windows backed up?
<urlin2u> you*
<Russ_> no but i dont have anything important on the pc its a laptop for school for me to mess around with stuff
<Russ_> like ubuntu
<Russ_> ha ha
<Russ_> i have windows OS on disk, if thats what you mean
<urlin2u> Russ_, okay, I would be concerned if you know the limits of primary partitions on a single hd is 4 and if you realize that 3 primaries with a extended for the ext4, and a swap.
<urlin2u> just to be safe here.
<Russ_> so thats going to try and create 2 more primarys?  ext4 and swap?
<Russ_> let me go back to ubuntu and ill be back in just a sec
<urlin2u> Russ_, if you have room for 2 more partitions I see people with a primary for the ext4 and a extended for the swap when it is nice to have both in a extended. Personally i just make the partitions with gparted ahead of time, and use a cusr=tom install.
<urlin2u> custom*
<Russ_> i was only using one for windows, but the OEM had something partitioned on here an di just formatted it, Ubuntu used that one and made another
<Russ_> swap is the dual boot program?  gore or something?
<urlin2u> Russ_, swap is similiar to a paging file in windows it is used when the ram is heavily used.
<Russ_> oh
<Russ_> got 8 Gb so that shouldnt be needed
<urlin2u> Russ_, if you want to hibernate you will.
<Russ_> so you think i should delete allpartitions and cusom install windows and ubunto again and just make sure i make room for extra space this time?
<Russ_> because when i first installed ubunto i only had 20G  set aside for it because i was just messing with it didnt know if i was going to like it but i do
<russell_> ok im back
<russell_> how do you check how much disk space ypu have with ubuntu?
<russell_> i can see how much disk space i have with windows lol
<bodhizazen> df -h
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: pssttt...he left
<bodhizazen> oh crap
<stlsaint> lol yea
<bodhizazen> looks like a hit and run
<stlsaint> yep
<Guest34887> Hi, I'm completely new to Linux, and would like to create a partition running Ubuntu (11.1, 64 bit) on a new windows 7 machine, I've downloaded Gparted and the linux disk image and mounted them to DVDs, how should I approach actually making the partitions(s?) required for teh linux installation?
<Snicksie> you can just install your ubunut Guest34887 ... It will ask you if you want to install ubuntu besides win7, so you can choose between both operating systems on each startup. you dont need to create the partition first :)
<Snicksie> just put in your ubunut livecd, choose 'install ubuntu' and follow the steps. at the partitioning step, just choose install beside windows
<Snicksie> you can also install ubuntu when you're within windows, just download the wubi installer and start installing :)
<Guest34887> Will the installer allow me to create a aprtition during the install process?  I'm currently running a 32-bit version of windows and am looking to install 64-bit linux on a partition so i can actually use my ram
<Guest34887> it's a work amchine, mainly runnign Matlab, I'd probably ultimately be looking to wipe the windows aprtitionc ompeltely
<Snicksie> it will be able to do that Guest34887 ;)
<bioterror> dont do wubi
<bioterror> you're just picking blood from your nose with it ;)
<Snicksie> wubi is less preferable indeed
<Snicksie> http://seogadget.co.uk/the-ubuntu-installation-guide/ >> start from "Completing your Ubuntu installation, step by step", there you see the partitioning step :)
<Guest34887> thanks
<Snicksie> its an old version of ubuntu though there, but the steps are quite the same
<Guest34887> I'm sure it'll work out
<Snicksie> if you've got any additional questions, just ask and we'll try to answer :)
<Guest34887> main motivation for this move is that this brand new windows 7 machine with 4GB of ram can only see 2.9 of the ram cause of the 32 bit OS
<nlsthzn> Any ideas why tab-auto complete wouldn't be working in my terminal (fresh install of 11.10)?
<khader> what is the difference between pae and generic kernels ?
<guest_fkasj> Hi, I've jsut installed Ubuntu 11.1, there doesn't seem to be an 'applications' folder?  I find this somewhat confusing, and the Dash isn't the most helpful thing in the world...any suggestions?
<nlsthzn> guest_fkasj, at the bottom of the dash you will see icons, click the second one and then also click on the "filter options" to make it easier
<nlsthzn> but the best way to get what you want is to open the dash and start typing the name of the application you want...
<nlsthzn> Also, add your most used applications to the side-bar...
<guest_fkasj> I will get round to that, I'm just surprised there's no applications folder in the home folder?
<guest_fkasj> while I'm ehre, I've tried to launch dropbox and the whole program jsut freezes every tiem, how do I go about force quitting it?  I've tried right clicking and quitting on the dock but to no avail
<nlsthzn> guest_fkasj, easy way.... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/freezeunfreeze-unity-app-killer/
<nlsthzn> I always use system monitor to get the process id then use "sudo kill -9 <id number>" in terminal myself....
<guest_fkasj> is tehre a good basic rundown of linux functions/terminal commands etc you could reccommend?  I know i could jsut google it, but tehre are tons out there and not much to tell them apart to teh untrained eye
<nlsthzn> guest_fkasj, I am a bit of a newby myself and have picked up a few commands that I use over the years... most of the tutorials on-line will be giving you the same information...
<guest_fkasj> fair enough, all I need to be able to do it some basic stuff, maybe enough to say I've got some experience of using linux if anyone asks
<guest_ppx> Hi, I installed Ubuntu today, and I'm having some problems using the software centre.  Firstly, I can't seem to find where thigns end up after downloading and so can't see how to install.  Also, the proress window jsut has a bar saying 'updating cache, downloaded 0b of 7b and never makes any progress, anyone knwo what might be up?
<stlsaint> guest_ppx: well after you install something it will usually go to your menus
<stlsaint> as for the progress bar, maybe you need to check your sources listing
<guest_ppx> sources listing is whatever the default is, was inoy trying to download the flash plugin! but it seems ot happen with most thigns i try.
<guest_ppx> which menus does it appear in? I'm somewhat thrown by the lack of an applications folder, even with the dash home
<guest_ppx> doesn't seem to be anywhere i can just see a folder with all my applications
<geirha> guest_ppx: You can in dash
<geirha> Before searching, choose "more applications", then click the arrow next to "installed applications".
<wisevoyager> stupid is better than idiot.., :D
<Erquint> Hello. I am newb. Installed Ubuntu for the first time a hour ago. How do i install shit from .tar.gz ? I wanned to try and install some game just to get used to installing things on Ubuntu. Downloaded tar.gz. There's an instruction in README to run Setup.sh. But if i run it nothing particular happens.
<Erquint> Any one alive?
<bodhi_zazen> Erquint: this is a "family channel", please watch your language
<bodhi_zazen> You should  not be installing anything from tar.gz
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> Also read this page:
<bodhi_zazen> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Package_management_system
<bodhi_zazen> It is written for Fedora, but the reasons not to install software outside of your package manager, apt with Ubuntu, are just as valid
<bodhi_zazen> What are you trying to install ? and why are you installing it from tar.gz ?
<Erquint> Ok. I am sorry for my lang. it will not happen again
<Erquint> And thanks for advice
<bodhi_zazen> np
<bodhi_zazen> I understand you are frustrated, but slow down a bit and we can help
<Erquint> I kinda know about repo, but what do i do if i want to install someth that isn't in repo?
<Erquint> i am trying to install FreeOrion http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeorion/files/FreeOrion
<Erquint> "why are you installing it from tar.gz ?
<Erquint> idk how else to inst it
<bobweaver> Erquint:  sorry my spliter for my dsl keeps on dropping  what are you trying to install
<bobweaver> you might want to find a .deb of the program
<bobweaver> or look to see if it is in apt
<bobweaver> to extract a tar file you use the command    tar -xvf somefile.tar   then look in the read me file for install instuctions
<bobweaver> but you might find yourself in dependency hell
<bobweaver> there is also a thing called CDE that is usfull
<bobweaver> use-full *
<Erquint> i'm googling CDE...
<bobweavertonight> ok guys I am about to snap my isp keeps dropping in and out I am watching my gateway and also wireshark no bad packets so far what could be causing this ?
<bobweavertonight> gateway says cant connect then it does then it drops every 30 sec or so
<Erquint> Actually i am a learning programmer and planning to use Linux as a developer but atm i can't even use it as common user. So this IS frustrating. Sorry for moaning. Is there an integrated documentation in Ubuntu or is it ONLY on website?
<Erquint> And i don't mean "man"
<bobweavertonight> Erquint:  there are vtc cources free tutorials all over the place
<Erquint> What is vtc?
<bobweaver> Erquint:  ourshare.tk    <- look at the ubuntu section
<bobweaver> http://www.ourshare.tk    *
<Erquint> Thanks :)
<bobweaver> it is a older cource that is for ubuntu training
<bobweaver> still use full
<wisevoyager> Erquint, see this may will help you., :D
<bobweaver> what is your area that you want to study ?
<Erquint> And, btw, when i was installing Ubuntu it asked me to choose an istallation size 5-30 Gb. So idk why but i've chosen 5Gb. How can it affect anything and can i change it latter?
<wisevoyager> http://paste.ubuntu.com/714300/
<Erquint> area of what?
<bobweaver> Erquint:  sure look at gparted for your harddrive
<bobweaver> area = networking  programing  ect
<Erquint> prog, but right now i only want to learn basics of this OS to be used to operating it
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> welcome to the wonderfull world of ubuntu and gnu/unix
<Erquint> what does affect installation size?
<Erquint> thanks. Glad to be here
<bobweaver> I would say to learn the history first
<bobweaver> there is a movie called revoltion os
<bobweaver> you can find it on google youtube ect
<bodhi_zazen> Erquint: you should not be installing from source (tar.gz) unless the application is not in the repositories
<bodhi_zazen> You install applications by adding repositories
<bobweaver> +1 bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> sudo apt-get update
<bodhi_zazen> sudo apt-get install foo
<bodhi_zazen> what application is it ? and see the links I gave you about using the repositories
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:  he is trying to install a game
<bodhi_zazen> what game ?
<Erquint> FreeOrion
<bobweaver> http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeorion/
<bobweaver> Erquint:  open termianl (ctrl+alt+t)
<Erquint> so you are trying to tell me that every Linux soft IS already in repos?
<Erquint> ok
<Erquint> what is foo?
<bobweaver> Erquint: no
<bobweaver> but the trusted ones are
<bobweaver> ubuntu uses something caalled bzr
<bobweaver> or bazzar to upload things to something called launchpad
<bobweaver> launch pad is what is maintained by ubuntu devs kinda :>)
<bodhi_zazen> It does not appear FreeOrion is in the repos, however there are specific instructions here
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.freeorion.org/index.php/Compile_In_Linux#Ubuntu_.28Maverick_and_Lucid.29
<bobweaver> Erquint:  you have you terminal open ?
<bobweaver> enter in
<bobweaver> cd ~/Downloads
<bobweaver> ls
<Erquint> about foo
<Erquint> gness@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install foo
<Erquint> Reading package lists... Done
<Erquint> Building dependency tree
<Erquint> Reading state information... Done
<Erquint> E: Unable to locate package foo
<Erquint> yes i have
<Erquint> so i am cd in downloads. what's next?
<Erquint> ^_^
<bobweaver> do you see the tar file ?
<bobweaver> for the game ?
<Erquint> yep
<bobweaver> hello ?
<Erquint> sudo tar <filename> ?
<bobweaver> nope
<bobweaver> what is file name ?
<Erquint> FreeOrion-0.3.15-Linux-i386.tar.gz
<bobweaver> sweet
<Erquint> btw i'm x64
<bobweaver> sudo tar -xvf FreeOrion-0.3.15-Linux-i386.tar.gz
<bobweaver> this should extract the tar file
<bobweaver> and make a new folder
<Erquint> did
<bobweaver> well that is not good :>P
<Erquint> what is not good? 0_o
<bobweaver> this will not work then
<bobweaver> that tar is for 32bit
<bobweaver> thanks for telling us
<bobweaver> but now you know how to extract a tar file
<bobweaver> tar <options> <file>
<bobweaver> that the file is for 32bit and you are using 64 bit
<Erquint> actually i've thought i should stick to "Archive Manager" ...
<bobweaver> sure so what you wish
<bobweaver> :>)
<Erquint> sooooo..
<wisevoyager> Erquint, you may see this to install your .tar.qz packages, http://paste.ubuntu.com/714300/
<Erquint> on win it usually just uses some kind of reverse compability for x86 files. Is it possible to achieve that on Linux?
<Erquint> You've already sent that link actually
<bobweaver> ok so if you want to learn about using any gnu/linux os this is what I would do only me
<bobweaver> first learn the history
<bobweaver> watch revoltion os
<wisevoyager> bobweaver, you're right.. :)
<bobweaver> 2nd learn the history behind ubuntu and how debian is connected
<Erquint> so ok. I'll google this vid "Revoltion OS" right now
<bobweaver> after you learn the history of debian and how ubuntu is connected I would then start to learn about the interfaces that gnu/linux has o offer
<bobweaver> kde unity lxde ect
<bobweaver> find the one that you like the most
<Erquint> hmmm.
<bobweaver> after that learn the difference between them
<bobweaver> ie gnome uses gnome-terminal kde uses konsole
<bobweaver> learn how to add and remove programs
<bobweaver> using apt like bodhi_zazen said above4
<bobweaver> learn how to update and upgrade you system
<bobweaver> what is sudo ? and how is it different form yum rvm su
<bobweaver> ect
<bobweaver> what came first
<bobweaver> ?
<Erquint> so there is NO way to install x86 apps on x64 Ubuntu 0_o that IS strange. Isn't there an reverse compability????
<bobweaver> after learning about the package managers I would then say to move on to networking
<bobweaver> what is a mod ? what is firmware ? why ubuntu uses no propratary software ? how to install that stuff
<bobweaver> what is the difference between a mod and a driver ?
<bobweaver> then on to bash
<bobweaver> what is bash ?
<bobweaver> where did it come from ?
<Erquint> *square-shaped_head*
<Erquint> will do so
<bobweaver> learn what these commands do    ls  cd   cat
<bobweaver> ect
<bobweaver> that is all covered on the vtc cource
<bobweaver> there are a bunch of things out there to help you
<bobweaver> here is a great place
<bobweaver> there is also ubuntu docs
<bobweaver> launchpad
<bobweaver> ubuntu forums
<bobweaver> http://www.googlubuntu.com
<bobweaver> I also think that the "stickys" on ubuntu forums are great
<Erquint> i'm gonna save this conversation to TXT
<Erquint> can't remember all of this
<bobweaver> there are going to be times that you are furstared and want to smash you computer
<bobweaver> but you have to settle down
 * bobweaver cant spell
<bobweaver> lol
<Erquint> i know, man, i know. And i am prepared ^_^
<Erquint> Thanks god i haven't installed Gentoo
<bobweaver> I would also learn about what ubuntu name means where it came from ,who mainains it, what are the festivals that go on ?, what are some of the local groups ie foss lug ect , how often does ubuntu release new  issues and  what is LTS? who stared ubuntu ? where to get ubuntu merch , where to get free ubuntu merch,
<bobweaver> I think that you have a bunch of stuff there.
<bobweaver> come back and ask any questions that is what this channel is all about (i think)
<bobweaver> now here is the thing that is funny I have only been using linux since feb
<bobweaver> so there is more people  with more exp around here
<Erquint> Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning 'humanity to others'. Lol i know that for a long time. :)
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> with you being so close to the city NY there is a bunch of groups
<bobweaver> http://linux-user-group.meetup.com/cities/us/nj/newark/
<bobweaver> http://www.meetup.com/NJLinux/messages/boards/
<bodhi_zazen> Erquint: Ubuntu is an Ancient African word for "can't install Debian"
<bobweaver> http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:  rotflmao
<Erquint> Wait. I'm watching that historical vid  on YT and that man say Unix is properiatary (spell it wrong). Is this so? 0_o
<wisevoyager> bodhi_zazen, this is a "family cahnnel" watch your language
<Erquint> 0_o what idi he said? Lol. So you think i should install Debian?
 * bobweavertonight is so mad at isp right now 
<bobweavertonight> I have no phone so I cant call them
<bobweavertonight> I think that the spliter for dsl is the trouble
<bobweavertonight> either that or dos
<bobweavertonight> wireshark shows nothing
<bobweavertonight> so I 100% say that i am sorry if you are trying to talk to me and it gets dropped
<bobweavertonight> or if you can even seee this
<Erquint> np :)
<bobweaver> all right that tears it I am going to walk to my isp and .....
<Erquint> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions
<Erquint> How do i choose...............?
<Erquint> I installed x32 libraries
<Erquint> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Erquint> so i will now try to install it anyway
<Erquint> just for satisfaction
<bobweaver> back and happy
<bobweaver> Erquint:  there is also http://distrowatch.com/
<bobweaver> what do you mean  "" How do I choose" ?
<Erquint> There's so much Linux distributions.
<Erquint> *many
<Erquint> What if one of those is better suited for me?
<Erquint> But i can't try EVERY one of them
<bobweaver> there is truth to that statement ?
<Erquint> That's a question?
<bobweaver> Erquint:  You know what Virtual box is ?
<Erquint> VM?
<bobweaver> yes there is also one that is made by sun
<bobweaver> or is it oracle
<bobweaver> that is free
<bobweaver> and fun to use
<Erquint> Java?
<Erquint> xD
<bobweaver> https://www.virtualbox.org/
<Erquint> actually i was using it on win
<bobweaver> cool
<Erquint> but it isn't very efficient  for perfomance
<bobweaver> what is ram ?
<Erquint> 4
<bobweaver> op0en terminal and type in free -m
<bobweaver> or free --help
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> lucky :>p
<Erquint> wait a sec. Better tell me what is it when Terminal has this little caption on the bottom "-More-(2%)" ??
<bobweaver> I am sorry but I  am more of a kde guy :>p
<bobweaver> screenshot ?
<Erquint> how to screenshot Ubuntu?
<Erquint> :D
<bobweaver> what is it in unity take screenshot ??
<bobweaver> enter this into terminal 'import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png'
<bobweaver> you will find it under you desktop :>)
<Erquint> oh lol, i figured that i just need to press Print Screen button on my keyboard
<Erquint> but how can i show it to you?
<bobweaver> imageshack
<Erquint> sec
<Erquint> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/screenshotat20111020215.png
<bobweaver> looks like you are reading something and it is only showing 2% of the doc
<bobweaver> I could be wrong
<Erquint> why?
<Erquint> how do i continue?
<bobweaver> press space bar
<bobweaver> or down
<Erquint> oh sweet ***
<Erquint> i tried PgDn, Down, Enter
<Erquint> But it comes out that only Spacebar works
<Erquint> thanks
<russell_> is there a terminal command to check disk space available?
<bobweaver> df -h
<russell_> thanks
<bobweaver> np
<russell_> not doing anything
<russell_> any / or ./?
<bobweaver>  df -h
<bobweaver> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bobweaver> /dev/sda10             62G   24G   35G  41% /
<bobweaver> udev                  866M  4.0K  866M   1% /dev
<bobweaver> tmpfs                 351M  840K  350M   1% /run
<bobweaver> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<bobweaver> none                  877M  1.9M  875M   1% /run/shm
<Guest81995> i think that instance of terminal was running Xchat thats why wouldnt pop up
<Guest81995> but i got it thanks
<Guest81995> ubuntu 11.10, does it have a version name?
<Guest81995> like Oneiric, Natty, Maverick?  something im trying to install is asking
<bioterror> lsb_release -cd
<bioterror> if I remember right
<bobweaver> lsb_release -a
<bobweaver> for all
<Guest81995> ok cool thanks again guys
<Erquint> how do i switch keyboard layouts with keyboard shortcuts?
<Erquint> something stupid is going on with my Internet Connection
<bobweaver> Erquint:  do you know how to use traceroute ?
<Erquint> I configured it using pppoeconf, but it was kinda slow and now it's going down to zero
<Erquint> hmm, i'll try
<Erquint> no, can't remember the command
<bobweaver> traceroute google.com
<Erquint> but traceroute isn't gonna fix anything anyway...
<bobweaver> no you are right
<bobweaver> but it helps in looking at the hops
<Erquint> The program 'traceroute' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Erquint> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Erquint> lololol
<bobweaver> Like I said I am no expert. only been doing this for a little bit :>)
<bobweaver> there is also tools like angry ipscanner if you are looking for live hosts
<Erquint> but you're already very good with it
<Erquint> wanna know the first thing i did after installing ubuntu? xD
<bobweaver> thanks but to tell you the truth it is and always will be the community that helped me learn all credit goes to the community there are even people in this chat that I learned so much from
<Erquint> what was the general hub of those people who helped you so much?
<bobweaver> general hub  ?
<bobweaver> ]like what people ?
<bobweaver> too many to list
<Erquint> by saying "hub" i mean some forum/chat/website
<bobweaver> Erquint:  to tell you the truth I am super n()()b there are some real smart people around you :>)
<russell_> <-- not one of them
<Erquint> :D
<bobweaver> Erquint:  have you signed up for the mailing list ?
<Erquint> nope. What mailing list?
<russell_> everything i have done with this OS i have had to ask in this chat about
<bobweaver> cprofitt:  maybe you can step in here :>)
<bobweaver> Erquint: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<bobweaver> Erquint: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-beginners
<Erquint> Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<bobweaver> well become one
<Erquint> maybe tomorrow. I fell like headache today from all the stuff
<Erquint> *feel
<Erquint> can you tell me how do i execute .sh file from terminal
<Erquint> ?
<bobweaver> sure \
<bobweaver> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bobweaver> !permissions
<ubot2> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bobweaver> !chmod >Erquint
<ubot2> Erquint, please see my private message
<Erquint> but what file premissions would do to my question?
<Erquint> Either you don't understand my question or i am sleeping on  my feet
<bobweaver> what is filename.sh ?
<bobweaver> can it execute ?
<Erquint> there is a file setup.sh, wich i can run as a file from (kinda) explorer window. But i just want to run it from Terminal
<bobweaver> if so cd into the dir and ./nameoffile.sh
<Erquint> how do i open files from terminal?
<Erquint> oh
<Erquint> ./
<Erquint> i see
<bobweaver> ./ <- is if you are in the dir that the file is in
<Erquint> yeah i'm in
<Erquint> but
<bobweaver> you can move to /usr/bin/ to make launch easy
<Erquint> Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<bobweaver> or almost any bin
<bobweaver> dir
<Erquint> sry
<Erquint> wrong copy/paste
<Erquint> cp: writing `/home/gness/.setup7155': No space left on device
<Erquint> what the hack 0_o
<Erquint> i've 19 Gb
<bobweaver> let us see a df -h
<bobweaver> paste.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> is it full ?
<bobweaver> fidisk -l   <- I think for patitions ?
<bobweaver> fdisk -l
<Erquint> sec
<bobweaver> sorry
<Erquint> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Erquint> /dev/loop0            4.6G  4.4G     0 100% /
<Erquint> udev                  2.0G  4.0K  2.0G   1% /dev
<Erquint> tmpfs                 793M  920K  792M   1% /run
<Erquint> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<Erquint> none                  2.0G  2.1M  2.0G   1% /run/shm
<Erquint> /dev/sda1             150G  135G   15G  91% /host
<Erquint> I am confused about this "Filesystem" thing. I mean i've alot more space on my HD. But this is kinda limited
<Erquint> Can't it use my HD fully?
<bobweaver> /dev/sda1             150G  135G   15G  91%
<bobweaver> what is on other partitions ?
<Erquint> fdisk -l kinda doesn't do anything
<bobweaver> !fdisk
<ubot2> Factoid 'fdisk' not found
<bobweaver> ahh
<bioterror> !pastebin | Erquint
<ubot2> Erquint: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Erquint> ok
<bobweaver> !sudo >Erquint
<ubot2> Erquint, please see my private message
<Erquint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/714479/
<bobweaver> !ext4 >Erquint
<ubot2> Factoid 'ext4' not found
<bobweaver> ahh
<Erquint> ?
<bobweaver> !partitions >Erquint
<ubot2> Erquint, please see my private message
<bobweaver> !commands >bobweaver
<ubot2> bobweaver, please see my private message
<Erquint> uhm
<bobweaver> !botcommands >bobweaver
<ubot2> Factoid 'botcommands' not found
<bobweaver> !ubot2 >bobweaver
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot2' not found
<Erquint> i kinda not intended to partition my drives, cause it will kill other data on it. Am i right?
<bobweaver> ahh
<Erquint> or am i wrong?
<bobweaver> yes it will
<Erquint> great xD
<bobweaver> back up back up back up
<bobweaver> !debian_live
<ubot2> Factoid 'debian_live' not found
<bobweaver> ahh
<Erquint> where the hell will i back 160 Gb up to?
<bobweaver> Erquint:  lang please
<bobweaver> family channel
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:  told you once
<Erquint> ah. It isn't swearing anyway...
<Erquint> every child know where he will go if he is behaving bad.
<Erquint> Really. When did THIS word became bad?
<Erquint> It's Christian after all
<bioterror> where in the heaven! ;)
<Erquint> xDD
<bioterror> but yeah, let's keep religions out of this
<Erquint> as you wish
<Erquint> First things first.
<Erquint> I've installed Ubuntu using Windows Installer
<Erquint> It asked me for an installation size
<Erquint> 5-30 Gb
<Erquint> As i know Linux is designed to be small and fast
<Erquint> And thus i chose 5 Gb
<Erquint> So then it installed
<bioterror> nothing much to be done with 5GB
<Erquint> But i am curious. Did it defragment and then formated a part of empty space on my HD to install to?
<bioterror> I have no idea what WUBI does
<Erquint> And the file system is FAT16 ????????
<Erquint> srsly?
<bioterror> :D
<Erquint> ok. I've g2g. Thank you for all the help. Gonna be back tomorrow (maybe not)
<Erquint> *you all
<bobweaver> !conduct | bobweaver
<ubot2> bobweaver, please see my private message
<bobweaver> !ext4 is File systems are one of the things any newcomer to linux must become acquainted with. In the world of Microsoft you never really have to worry about it, the default being NTFS. Linux however, being built on a world of of open source and differing opinions, is not limited in this way and so the user should have an understanding of what a file system is, and how it affects the computer. Please see  https://help.ubuntu.
<bobweaver> com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<bobweaver> !fdisk
<ubot2> Factoid 'fdisk' not found
<bobweaver> !fdisk fdisk is a disk partition manipulation program, which allows you to create, destroy, resize, move and copy partitions on a hard drive using a menu-driven interface. It is useful for organising the disk space on a new drive, reorganising an old drive, creating space for new operating systems,  Please See http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fdisk.8.html
<bobweaver> !version
<ubot2> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Unit193> !msgthebot > bobweaver
<ubot2> bobweaver, please see my private message
<bobweaver> np thanks :>)
<Unit193> Thanks
<bodhi_zazen> !botabuse
<ubot2> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-21
<rezbd> is it possible to run Ubuntu 11.10 on a netbook of Atom processor 1.66 Ghz with 1 GB RAM ?
<bodhizazen> yes rezbd
<rezbd> thanks bodhizazen , but I think it needs atleast pentium 4 processor. I'm afraid will it work for ATOM
<bodhizazen> rezbd, I run linux on my atom processor
<bodhizazen> use a light weight window manager if you wish, xfce is fine
<bodhizazen> as is fluxbox or openbox
<rezbd> I don't know how to do it :p
<rezbd> I'm very beginner
<rezbd> what's your RAM bodhizazen ?
<rezbd> are you running it on a 1 GB RAM?
<bodhizazen> my netbook has 2 gb ram
<bodhizazen> but Ubuntu will run just fine on 1 gb
<rezbd> ok :)
<bodhizazen> rezbd, download xubuntu (xfce) or lubuntu (openbox + lx desktop)
<rezbd> does xfce mean Xubuntu?
<bodhizazen> either will run fast enough
<bodhizazen> yes
<bodhizazen> kde = kubuntu
<bodhizazen> xfce = xubuntu
<bodhizazen> lxde = lubuntu
<rezbd> ok. thanks :)
<bodhizazen> http://xwinman.org/
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/a-5-minute-guide-to-fluxbox/
<w30> lubuntu picks light (as in small disk space apps) default but you can install whatever, my lubuntu takes up about 3 gig.
<w30> lubuntu works nice on my 8gig ssd notebook
<w30> XP and word choked up the whole netbook
<sebsebseb> hi
<philipballew> sebsebseb, hello
<sebsebseb> philipballew: hi
<philipballew> whats up
<sebsebseb> not much you?
<philipballew> sebsebseb, I am just chilling i guess. for much off topic talk there is always #ubuntu-beginners-team
<wisevoyager> Assalamualaikum & salam !Malaysia..
<wisevoyager> anybody here fm m'sia?
<wisevoyager> I'd prefer talk in native language..,
<g4xyw> ?
<wisevoyager> ??
<g4xyw> Hello Everybody, I am trying to find out how to locate the scource code for the "streamer" utility, can anybody please shove me in the correct direction.
<geirha> g4xyw: apt-get source streamer
<g4xyw> Brilliant, thanks.
<chute> Hello - sorry to bug, but how do you access "connect to server" under Unity (11.10)?
<philipballew> chute, yeah. its on the top bar when your looking at the desktop
<philipballew> your not bugging. dont worry
<philipballew> im in debian now so i cant check for you
<philipballew> chute, that work well>
<philipballew> ?
<chute> no :)
<chute>  network is there
<chute> but I would like to connect via ssh to my other PC - it was formerly under "Places / connect to server"
<chute> and I can't find that option under nautilus in Unity - is there another place? Also tried Dash search but it couldn't find "connect to server"
<chute> giving Unity another go after this afternoons "classroom" by jcastro, but it is difficult to find my way around
<philipballew> you can ssh through terminal?
<philipballew> jcastro is a cool dude
<chute> yes to both :)
<chute> no problem in connecting via ssh directly
<chute> it must be there somewhere, I am just to noobish to find it or maybe the nomenclature has changed.
<philipballew> how do you like unity?
<chute> well, I am giving it a new try - but it sure is different - it feels to Macish nearly :)
<philipballew> is macish bad?
<chute> have tried Xfce as Gnome is dropping 2.x - works nicely too. I see jcastros points and we all know how difficult it is to change the UI. So right now my quest is "connect to server", I use it all the time. Guess a solution would be sshfs, but that is not the point of the exercise
<philipballew> did you see the session after jcastro today chute
<philipballew> alright, ill help you do that.
<philipballew> lets connect to a server
 * philipballew pulls out his laptop
<chute> I don't like the menus at the top bar
<philipballew> how so?
<chute> a long mouse movement when you have several small app windows open - but again, I am too noobish in Unity to give a real opinion.
<philipballew> it took me 2 weeks to get used to it :)
<chute> it is all still confusing to me, let me put it that way
<philipballew> go to desktop
<philipballew> file > connect to server
<chute> under nautilus?
<philipballew> no.
<philipballew> when the desktop is showing
<philipballew> like wallpaper
<chute> I found it :)
<chute> in nautilus File menu, indeed
<philipballew> there you go!
<chute> is the default browser still nautilus btw?
<philipballew> yes it is
<philipballew> i like the tab browsing
<chute> thanks a lot philipballew, I feel stupid now - it was there under my nose all the time
<philipballew> its ok
<philipballew> if you need any help im on here alot.
<chute> so it took you two weeks? and now you do all you did before under unity as easily as before or even faster?
<philipballew> very much so
<philipballew> i have my terminal chrome and irc app
<philipballew> its my main apps
<chute> anyhow, thanks a lot again, and I will try a bit harder next time, before bugging you guys
<philipballew> you can customize unity
<philipballew> you are not bugging :)
<chute> maybe a hint on how to create new workspaces?
<chute> I seem to have one only
<philipballew> on the unity pannel there shold be a workspace switcher
<philipballew> *should
<chute> and haven't found yet where to define the number of workspaces
<chute> pannel is the top bar, right?
<philipballew> i mean the bar on the side
<chute> yes, i tried that
<chute> 4 equal areas here. Top left is a miniature of my desktop and the three other quadrants are black
<philipballew> try this
<philipballew> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/quickly-adjust-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity-with-indicator-workspaces/
<philipballew> somethink to hack on
<philipballew> I gtg to a swap meet
<chute> but I only can click on the miniature desktop (which brings me back to where I started) - clicking on any other part does nothing
<chute> thanks a lot philipballew
<philipballew> feel free to email me with anything
<philipballew> philipballew@ubuntu.com
<chute> Hello again - are the /home partitions compatible between 10.04 Gnome and 11.10 Unity? I.e. can I overwrite my root partition, installing 11.10, and keep my old /home partition? No major clashes foreseen?
<Brutus-> chute, good question... Who knows
<chute> I'll start with a good backup - thanks, Brutus-
<geirha> In general, software will adapt config files from older versions of the software.
<chute> running 10.04 and 11.10 on the same /home would be risky then, I guess
<geirha> Some software may get problematic, but if it's designed somewhat sanely, the older software should just ignore newer/unknown configuration, while the newer software should just ignore older, no-longer-used configuration.
<geirha> I haven't tried running two ubuntu versions with the same homedir, so I'm mostly just thinking out loud.
<chute> I will try that for a start - dual boot with shared /home
<chute> I have done that before w/o any problems but not with such a big difference
<chute> I might also see a big difference where there isn't one after all
<chute> do you think that developers have to maintain different versions for Gnome3 and Unity? Or is it automatically handled by the display manager?
<Brutus-> In the actual release, after the installation, you can choose which graphic to use.
<chute> There must be differences in the apps. The gparted delivered with 11.10 does NOT put its menu in the status bar.
<geirha> The menubar is on the top panel (like on osx).
<geirha> That's not triggered by a change in the apps, just different placement of gtk componenets by the desktop environment.
<chute> try gparted - here the menus do not migrate to the top panel, but remain in the app window
<chute> only the application title migrated to the top panel
<geirha> Ah, indeed. So gparted probably doesn't use the standard menubar component.
<Daishi> um...Hi!
<chute> FYI, running Unity and 10.04 Gnome2 on the same /home partition works fine. Some small visual problems after the 1st reboot but that was easy to resolve by respecifying a new theme.
<chute> another app that doesn't put the menus into the top panel is Synaptic Package Manager. There must be many more.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-22
<bodhizazen> lo everyone
<bodhizazen> 18 of 239 packages and then world will be re made =)
<bodhizazen> lo Silent_Samurai
<Silent_Samurai> Lo and behold, its bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> =)
<Silent_Samurai> :3
<bodhizazen> wb IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> thanks bodhizazen =]
<philipballew> chute, hoes unity workin?
<chute> philipballew: installed unity in dual boot with 10.04 Gnome2, both sharing the same /home partition. After a few theme tweaks both versions seem to work.
<philipballew> there just different. i guess one is not better then another
<chute> did the updates and installed some apps, including synaptic. Synaptic and gparted do not migrate their menu to the top panel, I noticed.
<philipballew> perfection by 12.04
<philipballew> I see potential
<chute> with unity, including unity2, the system seems to react slower - the UI I mean. I will use it for a week or two just to get the hang of it. I prefer Unity to Gnome-shell (?). Gnome shell seems half of Gnome2 and Unity.
<chute> Having used an LTS for the last year and a half, this version seems much less stable though. Had a hang during the 1st HD install at the keyboard selection screen.
<chute> But I can see the potential too. Missing the fine tuning for the moment, but that is certainly because of me not knowing where the wisles and bells are.
<chute> I will certainly keep you informed of my learning curve :) - BTW, connect to server works perfectly - thanks again.
<chute> Sorry I missed your presentation - read if afterwards - very interesting and true. Time for a snooze here - more unity tomorrow - bye for now.
<philipballew> bye bye!
<Rainstake> latest update manager files not able to install, here is the message: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-common_1.7.6-2ubuntu7.9_all.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.7.6-2ubuntu7.9_i386.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<Rainstake> Please assist if possible.
<Rainstake> Problem solved using sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade.
<zeroseven0183> I need suggestions as to where I should point a beginner who wants to learn Ubuntu. The first thing I can think of is Ubuntu Manual. Do we have any other good place?
<zeroseven0183> ... aside from here in the channel, of course
<hobgoblin> depends what they want to learn I'd think
<zeroseven0183> He's a student, programmer
<zeroseven0183> All the basics probably
<zeroseven0183> He's only getting started
<hobgoblin> oh - I'd be the wrong person to talk to then - all voodoo to me :)
<zeroseven0183> Hahaha C'mon hobgoblin, any suggestions?
<zeroseven0183> I'm looking for a wiki page in Ubuntu
<zeroseven0183> wiki.ubuntu.com Do we have?
<hobgoblin> I'll have a look - but I was in fact serious - I can do Hello World in 2 laguages and then whoosh
<hobgoblin> all above my head :)
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming  and I'd suggest having a look in the PT forum
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> hobgoblin!
<hobgoblin> bioterror: hi :)
<bioterror> hi to yourself too ;)
<zeroseven0183> Thanks
<hobgoblin> I'd not know though if any of that will be of help - it's where I'd start I suspect
<Sidewinder1> zeroseven0183, I just signed on; What exactly were you lookinf for?
<Sidewinder1> looking, even.
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404 has a LOT of different information in it
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: he's looking for information for a student programmer
<Sidewinder1> zeroseven0183, This, also has many links (some, no longer available) about terminal/scripts, etc..: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, Thanx. :-)
<Sidewinder1> Appropriate nick, for this time of year. :D
<zeroseven0183> Thank you
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: it's a year long thing :p - sometimes it's piskie or elfy or forestpiskie - but only now and again
<Sidewinder1> I like it!
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I'm a myth - not really here - bioterror will tell you :)
<Sidewinder1> myth or legend? I know ot for here..
<Sidewinder1> I just like interesting nicks.
<zeroseven0183> So how's Green Goblin, hob?
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: bit ill - too many oysters
<TauR> hello everyone I was wondering if there was a way to sync the google calendar with the calendar?
<stlsaint> TauR: sync google calendar with what calendar?
<TauR> Back, I'm sorry, stlsaint, hmm I think the calendar used in the desktop? I think maybe Evolution Calendar?
<holstein> TauR: i didnt take the time to weed through these links
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-sync-google-and-evolution-calendars-in-ubuntu.html
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution
<holstein> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Calendar/thread?tid=28cb4a5d7afbd49a&hl=en
<holstein> enjoy :)
<TauR> holstein: Thanks, the middle link seems to have promise :) I'll try it out
<fosburg> When is an older pc to old for new versions of Ubuntu?
<Abhijit> theoritically never
<Abhijit> you can get old kernels, drives for that model
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-23
<obarthelemy> Hi... when creating an upstart job to launch a program at boot, how can I specify that it should run in a specific tty ?
<obarthelemy> (not the job, the program ^^)
<obarthelemy> Allo anyone ?
<duanedesign> hello obarthelemy
<obarthelemy> hi
<duanedesign> obarthelemy: is it a GUI program?
<obarthelemy> no
<obarthelemy> it's mc, minidlna -f and transmission-daemon --foreground. the last two are normally daemons, but i want to force them to live on he console, at least while i'm making sure my server is workind fine
<obarthelemy> i know how to force them to stay on the console... I just don't know how to tell them on *which* one they should go... they have no runtim paremeters for that, so I guess it must be handled by their upstart .conf job ?
<duanedesign> very interesting. I thought I knew but can not seem to get it
<duanedesign> it is a good idea to run transmission-daemon in a different tty
<obarthelemy> yep, it's very chatty
<obarthelemy> minidlna too ^^
<obarthelemy> and MC is just 'coz i'm lazy
<duanedesign> obarthelemy:  have you looked at  /etc/init/tty2.conf
<obarthelemy> i've played with it to make it autologin, as well as the other ttyXconf
<duanedesign> obarthelemy:  start apache TTY=tty1    ?
<duanedesign> was the only thing close to what you are wanting to do that I could find
<obarthelemy> what is start ? upstart scripts take either exec or cript ?
<obarthelemy> script
<obarthelemy> would it not be something with
<obarthelemy>   env KEY[=VALUE]
<obarthelemy>               Defines a default environment variable, the value of  which  may
<obarthelemy>               be overriden by the event or command that starts the job.  If no
<obarthelemy>               value is given,  then  the  value  is  taken  from  the  init(8)
<obarthelemy>               daemon?s own environment.
<obarthelemy> and set TTY to tty6 ?
<obarthelemy> or
<obarthelemy>   console output|owner
<obarthelemy>               By default the standard input, output and error file descriptors
<obarthelemy>               of jobs are connected to /dev/null
<obarthelemy>               If this stanza is specified, they are connected to  /dev/console
<obarthelemy>               instead.
<obarthelemy>               console  owner  is  special, it not only connects the job to the
<obarthelemy>               system console but sets the job to be the owner  of  the  system
<obarthelemy>               console,  which  means  it will receive certain signals from the
<obarthelemy>               kernel when special  key  combinations  such  as  Control-C  are
<obarthelemy>               pressed.
<obarthelemy> CONSOLE OWNER seems good, but I still got to set the conseol to tty6 !
<duanedesign> obarthelemy: Jobs may be started and stopped manually by using the start and stop commands
<cprofitt> pleia2: ping
<obarthelemy> mmm.. ut that's not automatic then :-p
<obarthelemy> or do you mean I should do my conf file with no stat clause, then do start myjob.conf as a login script in tty6 ?
<obarthelemy> no staRt clause
<duanedesign> obarthelemy: seems a little hackish, but i do not know if their is another way or not
<duanedesign> :)
<obarthelemy> ok lol, i'll try
<obarthelemy> thanks for your help !
<pleia2> cprofitt: pong
<cprofitt> hey pleia2
<pleia2> hey
<bioterror> hi
<obarthelemy> hello again !
<obarthelemy> got another question !
<obarthelemy> attention, long description incoming !
<obarthelemy> why does
<obarthelemy> source /home/olivier/Config/bashstartupscript.sh
<obarthelemy> added at the end of /etc/profile, with bashstartupscript.sh being
<obarthelemy> #!/bin/bash
<obarthelemy> if [ $USER = 'root' ]; then
<obarthelemy>      export PS1='\[\033[31m\]\l \w # \[033[37m\]
<obarthelemy> fi
<obarthelemy> if [ $USER = 'olivier' ]; then
<obarthelemy>      export PS1='\[\033[32m\]\l \w # \[033[37m\]
<obarthelemy> fi
<obarthelemy> work for olivier, but not for root ? The prompt in my root TTY (tty4, autologin like the other ones) stays white instead of going red. echo $USER returns root...
<obarthelemy> source bashstartupscript.sh
<obarthelemy>  from the prompt right after boot works fine... it just doesn't work from etc/profile ?
<bioterror> !pastebin | obarthelemy
<ubot2> obarthelemy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<obarthelemy> ok, sorry... http://paste.ubuntu.com/716598/
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> the thing is that should be in /etc/bash.bashrc
<bioterror> as your root account reads /root/ or /etc/bash.bashrc
<bioterror> /root/.bashrc or something
<bioterror> and that sources from  your home dir and yadda yadda yadda
<bioterror> my .zshrc works flawlessly as I have put it /root/.zshrc and ~/.zshrc for my user
<obarthelemy> but /etc/profile is read by all users, including root ?
<bioterror> should be read, I think ;)
<obarthelemy> ...
<obarthelemy> "/home" has no directory at all for root ?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> it's /root
<obarthelemy> http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hlbash.html says bash read /etc/profile, then ~/.bash_profile, then ~/.bash_login, then ~/.profile, only one of those last 3, and in that order....
<bioterror> I think it reads /etc/bash.bashrc ;)
<bioterror> that looks old site
<bioterror> when I was young, internet sites used to look like that
<bioterror> you could add your script thingies into your /etc/bash.bashrc
<bioterror> honestly, I've not used bash for ages
<obarthelemy> i'm trying /root/.bash_profile
<obarthelemy> WORKS !
<obarthelemy> thanks a lot... everything is pointing to the same script still, so I still have a single point to make all my changes, which is what I wanted
<obarthelemy> and... to general acclaim, I got another question !
<obarthelemy> how can I launch a program, and make it run on a specific tty ?
<bioterror> I have it like this: http://pastebin.com/TWXurTV8
<bioterror> so if you share your configuration, it's not tied up to your username, it can be any username
<obarthelemy> Nice thanks, I'll try to port it to my script... why $(whoami) instead of $USER ?
<bioterror> becouse that's a command
<bioterror> but you can do it your way
<obarthelemy> cool, you if.. else way works fine, and it's more elegant indeed ^^
<obarthelemy> now, how do I launch a program, ay mc, on tty4 from tty 1 ?
<bioterror> I think that's a rather hard thing to do
<obarthelemy> I've tried doing it in a .conf Upstart file instead, I can't manage it either, but if you prfer that ...
<obarthelemy> I've got a few programs I want to launch at boot in their own TTYs so I can keep an eye on them... .conf don't seem to work (or rather, I can' find how to do it there), so I fell back on bash, full of hope ?
<bioterror> are you running a server?
<bioterror> or just a desktop computer?
<obarthelemy> server, only cli usually
<obarthelemy> runlevel 3 ^^
<bioterror> I usually talk to my servers with ssh, and I dont access tty's at all ;)
<obarthelemy> good point, that's what I'll be doing in the end. It's on my desk right now for setup, but will be headless and far away as soon as things run satisfactorily
<obarthelemy> i was assuming than once things were running in their respective ttys, i'd ssh to each tty ?
<bioterror> it doesnt work like that
<obarthelemy> sh*t
<bioterror> you can use shell multiplexer
<holstein> screen FTW!
<bioterror> common names are screen and tmux
<bioterror> I've configured screen to use fuction buttons to change different screen windows
<bioterror> so I dont need to do all this ctrl-a-number -thingie
<holstein> bioterror: is that on a config file?
<bioterror> holstein, ya
<holstein> cool :)
<bioterror> bindkey -k k1 select 0
<bioterror> bindkey -k k2 select 1
<bioterror> and you ge the rest ;)
<bioterror> get
<bioterror> obarthelemy, but when you ssh in, you can have many windows inside screen ;)
<bioterror> and that's like having many tty's
<bioterror> but now I'm hungry, I'll go and make some coffee
<bioterror> laters
<obarthelemy> ok, so you're saying instead of booting to several ttys, I should boot into just one with screen running, and launch all my stuff in its own "screen" ?
<obarthelemy> arf... laters
<duanedesign> bioterror: have you tried tmux yet?
<duanedesign> i am pretty happy with byobu, but I would definitely like to try it
<bioterror> duanedesign, I've been using screen so long, that I dont need tmux's features. like splitting
<gumbah> Hi all, hope someone can help me with this noob problem: i've downloaded the Linux version of Jtvlc here http://apiwiki.justin.tv/mediawiki/index.php/VLC_Broadcasting_API and extracted it. It doesn't need to be installed, you should just be able to cd into the dir and execute "jtvlc". But when I do that (or type "./jtvlc") it prompts: "No such file or directory"
<gumbah> anyone any ideas?
<geirha> trying to run a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit system?
<gumbah> could that be the problem?
<gumbah> is that a known thing/issue?
<geirha> ''file ./jtvlc''
<geirha> You can install 32-bit libraries to make it run
<gumbah> thanks, i guess that's it
<gumbah> any links to more info on installing those libs to make it run?
<gumbah> or is it better to just use a 32bit version of ubuntu?
<geirha> You'll need ia32-libs at least. See what that gets you.
<geirha> Sure there's no 64 bit binary of that jtvlc thing?
<gumbah> don't think so
<gumbah> installed ia32-libs and it seems to be executing now!
<gumbah> thanks geirha!!
<geirha> The "No such file or directory" message is really confusing. I scratched my head real hard first time I encountered it. :)
<geirha> The kernel tries to execute the 32-bit library loader, but it doesn't exist, so it generates that error.
<coalwater> hey Daniel0108
<obarthelemy> Hi... anyone knows gdisk ?
<E3D3> How to install the Sims-3 in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<E3D3> Its not in the list from PlayOnLinux & I don't know how to install it with wine. Who can help ?
<E3D3> Solved :-)
<coalwater> obarthelemy: what's gdisk? something like gparted?
<coalwater> any one tried to install libosmesa for webgl support?
<obarthelemy> gdisk is supposed to be abe to convert MBR dsks to GPT, but the explanations are ... vague
<coalwater> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<coalwater> i think that's it, but idk why u would want it
<kristian-aalborg> greetings
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, yo
<kristian-aalborg> how would you copy everything on a partition?
<kristian-aalborg> cp -r /mnt/mypartition /mnt/mypartition2 ?
<bioterror> depends
<kristian-aalborg> on?
<bioterror> if that's just random stuff, with cp
<bioterror> if that's a operating system and other things, I would use some tools
<kristian-aalborg> it's not, it's media
<bioterror> then cp -rv
<bioterror> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> yeah
<suicidesheep> can someone help me?
<earthling_> what is this xserver security update all about?    * SECURITY UPDATE: denial of service and possible code execution via
<earthling_>     incorrect input sanitization   http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2010-4818
<earthling_> "When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided."
<earthling_> Do most people just automatically install all updates?
<philipballew> earthling_, I would say most do
<earthling_> ok
<philipballew> Does anyone know about how many gig's a full ubuntu offline repo would take?
<philipballew> i'll ask in #ubuntu
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/
<philipballew> hey holstein
<holstein> philipballew: hey!
 * philipballew gives holstein a big awkward hug
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> thats the best kind philipballew :)
<philipballew> Its the only kid I give :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-15
<en-sv-bo> I have a asus k53u notebook, which holds an internal Hard drive with a windows seven partition, and a smaller ubuntu 12.10 partition, i need to make a complete image of this drive of as a back up, the drive is a western digital Model = WDC WD3200BPVT-80JJ5T0, FwRev=01.01A01, SerialNo=WD-WXD1E71MZRA1
<en-sv-bo> Please can someone help me make such an image or file that would enable me to restore the entire disk to it's original state if the drive where to fail or if something went wrong - i am making this backup so i can remove an empty partition, keep a copy of windows, and perhaps move windows to a different drive at a later date
<cortman> look up remastersys en-sv-bo
<holstein> en-sv-bo: i would either use dd to copy, or clonezilla...
<Foca_> Hi guys, someone may help me ?
<holstein> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Foca_> When i start a download i can't surfing the Internet my pidgin go out too, how-to for fix this problem ?
<holstein> could be bandwidth... thats not typyical.. what operating system are you using?
<holstein> im tethered up to a 3g connection right now, and its dropping me, and challenging to use.. has ntohing to do with the operating system though
<Foca_> i'm use Ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> i would troubleshoot with that in mind, that it might be the connection you are on
<holstein> Foca_: do you have other machines connected? or another operating system installed on that machine to compare?
<Foca_> would easy i use a download manager ?
<holstein> Foca_: not if its your connection
<Foca_> no i have only machine
<holstein> Foca_: i would troubleshoot with that in mind.. that it could be the connection.. its not typical that you have issues like that, unless the connection is bad or slow
<holstein> Foca_: even somehting like
<holstein> http://www.speedtest.net/ could really give you an idea
<Foca_> Download speed 0,67 Mbps, very slow your think ?
<holstein> well, thats just the download... thats a lot slower than mine, thats for sure http://www.speedtest.net/result/2244014562.png
<holstein> im not saying thats your problem, what im saying is, that has been a problem for me, and is on my 3g cellular connection when connectivity is sketchy, and on my "good" connections, i dont have any issues like that with any operating system
<holstein> you dont have to do anything to make the applications share the internet connection... they just do.. if the pipe is not there, then it could be "less than optimal"
<holstein> i would try and take the machine to a known good connection to test... it could also be bad hardware... or a bad driver
<holstein> i would try and do one of 2 things... take the machine to a known good connection, or take a known good machine to that connection
<Foca_> ok i will try increase my connection for trying, after i back...thanks a lot
<DonM> Hi! I'm running Lucid and have a problem with Evolution Calendar. I double clicked on today's date in the small calendar pulldown from the tack bar -- and everything was deleted. I've got backups running and found old versions of calendar.ics but these do not restore anything. Is there some other file I should look for?
<tinytim> which version of debian is ubuntu precise based upon.  I have a app I want to add and they have a sources.list entry that only uses debian names.  It claims that it works with ubuntu, etc.
<wilee-nilee> Adding a debian rep is not advised, have you checked if what you need is available in a PPA or other ubuntu repo?
<wilee-nilee> repo*
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-16
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> 	if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Pigchampion> if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<Unit193> !repeat | Pigchampion
<ubot2> Pigchampion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> Wubi isn't supposed to delete your files, and I'd think you should be able to access them from Ubuntu but as I have never used a wubi install, I don't know for sure.
<Pigchampion> that was totally my pc,it freezes and does that,lol exact reason im installing ubuntu
<holstein> from the wubi i had, the windows area showed like a partition to mount
<Pigchampion> yeah,im starting a studio and have alot of stuff on this pc and just want to make sure ubuntu isnt gonna delete it
<holstein> Pigchampion: you need to back up.. ubuntu isnt going to, but you might.. and that hard drive *will* fail.. they all do
<Pigchampion> yeah,but as of right now if i install it ,i wont lose all my files
<holstein> Pigchampion: i wont guarantee that
<holstein> Pigchampion: installing ubuntu likely wont ever cause that, but you could have failing hardware
<Pigchampion> even usuing the wubi installer
<holstein> Pigchampion: if that is the only copy of the data you have, its a matter of time til you *do* lose it
<holstein> it literally wont hurt to go ahead and backup your data to an external hard drive or a web service using a live CD if the current OS is bad
<Pigchampion> yeah i have a 500gb somewhere
<holstein> then, i can guarantee you that if you happen to break anything by doing an install, you can recover your data from the backup
<raub> What is in /run?
<raub> I've heard of /var/run but not /run
<User463587> (Reading database ... 95% (Reading database ... 100% (Reading database ... 455996 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking libdigidoc (from .../libdigidoc_3.6.0.707-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb) ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libdigidoc_3.6.0.707-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/etc/digidoc.conf', which is also in package libdigidoc-common 2.7.0-0ubuntu4 No apport report
<User463587>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libdigidoc_3.6.0.707-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/libdigidocpp_3.6.0.771-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195950/package-system-broken-e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1 is relevant
<holstein> !paste | User463587
<ubot2> User463587: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> then i can see exactly what is going on
<holstein> User463587: go ahead and run sudo apt-get udpate and give the error messages too
<User463587> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283843/
<User463587> sudo upt has dif language
<particledust> hi
<particledust> anyone?
<holstein> i would try to get rid of libdigidoc User463587 and try and see if you can get a clean sudo apt-get update
<holstein> User463587: you have any PPA's added?
<holstein> particledust: check the OT channel for chat
<User463587> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:esteid/ppa
<holstein> User463587: i would consider removing that PPA if you think it is breaking your system
<User463587> got something with clean Fetched 2 097 kB in 13s (158 kB/s)
<User463587> how to remove
<holstein> User463587: you'll need to elaborate
<User463587> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283866/
<holstein> the libdigidoc files there are the ones i would try and purge
<User463587> how-to
<holstein> User463587: i would purge those... maybe purge that ppa... and try and get a clean sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then, look for another method thats more approriate for installing what you are tying to install
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-17
<bizhanMona> Hello, I am trying to debug an issue using debug version of the Ubuntu kernel. My questions, what package I need to download for ubuntu kernel source for 12.04? and how to recompile it? Thx
<becksta> ahoi... kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die datumsanzeige in der gnome-shell wieder in die mitte bekomme??? habe ein paar plugins aktualisiert und plötzlich ist die ganz rechts.... das nervt.... :(
<becksta> übers tweak-tool habe ich keine derartige einstellung finden können+
<philballew> Germain?
<becksta> yap
<philballew> someone probably can help with that sooner or later.
<philballew> <becksta> ahoy ... can someone tell me how I the date display in the gnome-shell again get in the middle? have a few updated plugins and suddenly the far right .... that sucks .... : (
<philballew> <becksta> over the tweak tool, I can not find any such setting +
<becksta> @philballw.... ;)
<becksta> thought it's german in here
<philballew> becksta, nope. English!
<philballew> The only language I know...
<philballew> #AmericanProblems
<jas> hi
<jas> I have a problem regarding network in ubunru 12.04
<jass> hi
<rad_> When I download with wubi, it says it's unable to download the metalink. How do I fix it?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-18
<jassi> hi
<jassi> i have a problem
<jassi> here is my problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286666/
<jassi> please help me
<Sidewinder> !crosspost | jassi
<ubot2> jassi: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<smartboyhw> Sidewinder, :D
<jassi_> hi
<jassi_> hi
<smartboyhw> jassi_, calm down
<jassi_> :D
<duanedesign1> o/
<Unit193> Howdy.
<duanedesign1> hey Unit193
<duanedesign1> Unit193:  hope you are well
<Groot_> Hi
<Groot_> I need help, I'm very new to Ubuntu (Installed yesterday)
<smartboyhw> Groot_, wow
<Groot_> Yeah
<Groot_> But, I would like to know how to install .tar.gz files
<smartboyhw> Groot_, unzip then maybe chmod?
<Groot_> Sorry I gtg I'll ask ehre later
<Groot_> Okay thanks
<Groot_> I'll try that
 * smartboyhw is unsure but still
<Groot_> Seeyou thanks for quick reply bro
<Groot_> I'll be on later
<CorrupterThelost> good morning everyone.
<CorrupterThelost> or shall i say good day as its probably not morning for everyone.
<t4nk803> does anybody know when ubuntu 10.04 LTS is not supported anymore?
<sbietho> Hi, I am having issues compiling VB.net projects with monodevelop, anyone can help?
<t4nk803> does anybody know when ubuntu 10.04 LTS is not supported anymore?
<tsimpson> !10.04
<ubot2> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<tsimpson> in case anyone is curious
<stlsaint> tsimpson: aka the greatest release of all time (after 9.04 that is)
<tedewen> Hi All, Just installed kubuntu 12.10 as a new linux user and have installed the AMP stack. I am trying to get subdomains off of localhosts working and followed the instructions at http://actweblist.wordpress.com/2012/06/30/adding-subdomain-to-localhost-in-ubuntu-12-04-apache/  Unfortunately, it does not seem to work - might one of you help me wout?
<holstein> tedewen: maybe just elaborate, or try the server channel... i would just go in /www/var/ and create a directory.. but i dont think thats a subdomain like you are wanting
<tedewen> ah brilliant holstein, thanks.
<phillw> tedewen: just as an aside, how did you install the AMP stack?
<tedewen> phillw, I followed these instructions: http://www.linuxcandy.com/2012/05/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<phillw> tedewen: did it say to use tasksel?
<tedewen> it says you used to have to but the method I used did not, phillw
<phillw> as usual, comlete and utter rubbish :) ALWAYS use tasksel.
<phillw> tedewen: have a look at http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=5 (It's the LAMP class I gave a few cycles back).. the one with lots of views :P
<phillw> I must do another one. People are getting FUDD.
<phillw> tedewen: not your fault at all, just the fault of idiots who don't understand why tasksel exists.
<phillw> he he.. and that's a tutorial :P
 * phillw goes back to finishing sync'ing my server up.
<tedewen> snicker - it seemed so straightforward ;)
<phillw> tedewen: there are some good links from the one I posted, including (and just this minute updated as you raised LAMP) the link to the 12.10 Server manual the the Ubuntu server team issue.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-19
<scot3004> hi
<chorgox> Good Morning everyone... I just upgrade to the new 12.10 after some problems the system settle, lol however I have a problem with the webcam is a logitech and is not working, anyone can point me to the right direction?
<chorgox> thanks
<chorgox> well is not that is not working , using chesse i can see video (somentimes) but youtube would stop working O.O
<KnitGal> installed 12.10, not getting dock items or having access to system settings, etc, when in Unity.  but have access when I'm in Gnome.  how to fix this?
<chorgox> ^--- I had that yesterday too, and automagically today is working
<chorgox> was kind of like my Monitor was not detected or somenthing i guess
<chorgox> but in you case maybe is the graphic card
<duanedesign> chorgox: Cheese works but video in the browser does not?
<duanedesign> have you installed 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'?
<chorgox> is really weird if i have the CAM connected youtube would not work ,
<chorgox> i only tried the cam in chesse , i think i did installed the extras (iill check again
<duanedesign> cheese is the best app to check yourwebcam
<duanedesign> IMHO :)
<chorgox> yeah, i agree with you, cheese is my first stepo, after try with skype and so on, i guess is somenthingh with conflict between flash and the camera driver or similar, i can confirm that ubuntu-restricted-extras are already installed
<duanedesign> hmm, interestring
<chorgox> now i got youtube working and i plug my cam and chese does nothingh
<chorgox> kind of it see the thingh in there but is not working (lsusb Bus 001 Device 010: ID 046d:08c2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam PTZ)
<chorgox> plug and and plug 3 times and now chesse sees my cam and show video .. really weird
<duanedesign> that is strange.
<chorgox> and youtube works. lol so is all really random
<chorgox> i think i tried different configurations like start the pc with the cam umplaged start you tube after plug the cam and see what happens, and stuff and i can find a way to make everything work as i want
<chorgox> is like "the cam would choose when and how" lol
<duanedesign> chorgox: might check 'dmesg' to see if it has any clues
<chorgox> ok never used that but i will try to learn about it, cheers,  Im trying to get skyp working and there is not MIC working ... I start to think that is more a audio conflict than anything else..
<chorgox> woow lot of information i will restart to try to make sens of it brb cheers
<KnitGal> how do i enablle web apps in 12.10?
<holstein> KnitGal: you mean, how do you use a webapp?
<KnitGal> yep
<KnitGal> i'm not sure if it is working in 12.10 that i have installed and i can't figure out how to trigger it through Firfox or chromium.  i tried going to youtube.com but i didn't get anything like the screenshot i saw
<holstein> KnitGal: i would just open it int he browser
<holstein> KnitGal: what are you trying to accomplish? something like prism?
<KnitGal> like, here:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-12-10-released
<KnitGal> the YouTube screenshot
<KnitGal> "Unity Web Apps"
<holstein> KnitGal: im having issues on a public connection right now... give me a bit to look at that
<holstein> KnitGal: you are using unity?
<holstein> you dont have that icon?
<duanedesign> KnitGal: have you added the preview ppa 'ppa:webapps/preview'
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webapps/preview
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-preview
<duanedesign> after running those commands, Log out and back in and web apps should be enabled
<KnitGal> ah, thanks
<Radaan> Anyone running ubuntu on a touchsmart tx2 here?
<Radaan> or at least have experience with it?
<wilee-nilee> Radaan, It might help to know that the channel works as your problem addressed in the form of a question. ;)
<plague> Hi! Anyone could please provide link to turorial how to set up Apache2 virtual hosts under Ubuntu? Thanks in advance.
<plague> :(
<wilee-nilee> plague, Y0u might see if the #ubuntu-server can help. ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-20
<mia> installing vbox 4.2 getting this...any ideas?
<mia> DKMS: add completed.
<mia> Failed to install using DKMS, attempting to install without
<mia> Makefile:181: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<mia> says it can't find kernel source files
<wilee-nilee> mia, Do you have dkms installed?
<mia> dkms is already the newest version.
<mia> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.5.0-17-generic cannot be found.
<mia> Please install the linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic package,
<mia> or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located
<mia> this is what I tried sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<wilee-nilee> this the oracle direct download mia
<wilee-nilee> As well you have a desktop or just a cli?
<mia> ubuntu desktop 12.04, oracle deb lines to sources and apt-get install virtualbox-4.2
<mia> i installed build-essential
<wilee-nilee> What is the OS in the vbox
<mia> none yet, it won't start to install it,  its freebsd
<mia> ;)
<wilee-nilee> mia, I believe your trying to install the guest additions? If so you need a installed OS for this.
<mia> k...thanks
<wilee-nilee> mia, There is a ##freebsd chanell I would ask there maybe. ;)
<wilee-nilee> or at least lurk if needed, I would, lol.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-21
<Gido> Hello
<amendes365> hey everyone guess what? i have sound problems :D
<amendes365> master volume seems to be working independently from browser volume
<amendes365> and i have alsa mixer, alsamixer, alsamixergui, gnome alsa mixer and pulseaudio volume control enabled
<lionofgod> Hello
<lionofgod> has anyone used ccsm in ubuntu 12.10?
